# Cataclysm bestätigt!



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Warcraft Cataclysm 3. Erweiterung!

Veröffentlichung: 2010
Quelle: buffed.de - Mike Morhaime im Interview

Official:http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/
Trailer: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/
FAQ: http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/faq/

Maximal Level: 85

Zwei neue spielbare Völker:
Goblins: Horde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worgen: Allianz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fliegende Reittiere in Azeroth.
Azeroth wird komplett überarbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7 Neue Zonen

Neuer Beruf: Archäologie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Volks- und Klassenkombinationen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Azshara Level 1-15 - Horde - Goblins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVP Preview:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brachland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brachland teilt sich in 2 hälften, eine Seite bleibt Low Level Bereich und die andere Seite wird ein High Level Bereich.

Hyjal Konzept:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pala COW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomhamster (21. August 2009)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. August 2009)

JO stimmt!!! seit 4 mins im twitter drinne   http://twitter.com/warcraft


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

WOW CATACLYSM !!!!!!! 

sieht brutal gut aus.
sehr interessantes Addon ich freu mich einfach nur.


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

WoooooHooooooo!!!!!


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Hammer Trailer auf der Blizzcon

Might


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> World of Warcraft Cataclysm 3. Erweiterung!
> 
> Worgen: Allianz
> Goblins: Horde



Dankööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (21. August 2009)

Hätte ich nicht schon längst aufgehört, würde ich spätestens jetzt aufhören ....


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

juhuuuu und Worgen bei den Allys


----------



## Fensterchef (21. August 2009)

OHA! MMo-champion hatte zu 100% Recht ^^ hät ich nicht gedacht... Tauren Pala OMG^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (21. August 2009)

Und es gibt wircklich Tauren paladine.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

das kam so... UNERWARTET!


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Hammer Trailer auf der Blizzcon

Mighty Tighty Holy Cow !!!!!!!!!!! Tauren Paladin

MMOCampion hat 100% Recht alles stimmt


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. August 2009)

Der Trailer sah so geil aus,
Ich bin so geil auf das Spiel.


----------



## Dianon (21. August 2009)

Highlights:
Neuer Beruf Archäologie
Gilden Levelsystem mit Achievments


----------



## Happyhunti (21. August 2009)

ob das mal so gut ist mit tauren palas ;-)


----------



## Ultordeis (21. August 2009)

Mich interessiert welche Klassen für Goblins und worgen spielbar werden!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasM (21. August 2009)

Hm da gehen meine Hoffnungen, dass Blizzard nen Fake-Leak rausgeschickt hat, den Bach runter. Schade.


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Allianz: Worgen
Horde: Goblins

Wie es oben steht^^


----------



## mccord (21. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

Ultordeis schrieb:


> Mich interessiert welche Klassen für Goblins und worgen spielbar werden!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle?^^
Jetzt kann doch dann jede rasse sogut wie jede klasse spielen^^


----------



## Semetor (21. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> World of Warcraft Cataclysm 3. Erweiterung!
> 
> Worgen: Allianz
> Goblins: Horde
> ...





HABS AUCH GESEHEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der absolute Hammer!


----------



## Ultordeis (21. August 2009)

Ne ich meine zb Worgen Krieger,Schamanen usw... so war das gemeint


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (21. August 2009)

bei ihm auch


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (21. August 2009)

Todesschwingen ist der Auslöser für das ganze bisher war alles was bei MMO-Campion war alles Wahr.
Die Alte Welt bricht auseinader.
Hammer Tariler.
Bin mal gespannt ob sie das Spiel damit mehr kaput amchen als es sowieos schon ist oder ob es das Spiel rettet.
Ach und Fliegen geht auch in der Altenwelt. ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Tidys (21. August 2009)

Hat wer den Trailer aufgenommen?
Das ist das einzigste was ich sehen will!!!!!!!!
ich werd sonst irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultordeis (21. August 2009)

kurz was anderes is das bei euch auch so dass ihr den liveblog nich aufmachen könnt?


----------



## Brubanani (21. August 2009)

Hat jemand schon den trailler gefunden?


----------



## Sburns (21. August 2009)

wann soll der müll ,kommen?


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

*>>>> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/ <<<<< *


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Deathwing bricht aus Tiefenheim(Wo immer das auch ist) aus was zur Zerstörung der alten Welt führt.

Boah wie geil!!


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

TRAILER


----------



## Dianon (21. August 2009)

Trailer gibts hier auf der offiziellen Seite

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/m...play=true#video

wurde aber schon auf Seite 1 gelinkt.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Eine frage dazu,
wann kann man mit dem addon rechnen 2010 od doch erst 2011?


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

-Orgrimmar wird umgebaut.
-Neues Wassermodel. 
Und sieht man Anfang kurz die Eiskronenzitadelle von innen(?)


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

So ein geiler Trailer!!


----------



## Melz (21. August 2009)

Endlich wird die Warcraft geschichte und die ganze Lore weiter geschrieben.Endlich !!!!!!!


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

tatta...tattta....tattta


toll das du es auch gemerkt hast.

n1


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

babababa ICH LIEBE ES!!!!


----------



## Nexilein (21. August 2009)

Azeroth wird sowas von über den Haufen geworfen, dass sogar Tauren Palas in Ordnung gehen würden...

Rette sich wer kann. Deathwing kommt...

*freu*


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

geiler trailer

worgen ich komme


----------



## Rasgaar (21. August 2009)

toll... und jetzt renn ich bis zum release mit nem ständer rum ;P


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Scheisse mann ich dachte das wär alles nur nen Fake und jetzt nachdem ich den Trailer gesehen habe freu ich mich wie ein kleines Kind auf dieses Addon!

Was sagte Blizz letztes Jahr??!!

"Das nächste Addon wird etwas völlig unerwartetes"

YAY


----------



## Georan (21. August 2009)

BURGSCHATTENFANG HERO FTW


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Ich seh grad

Deathmines HEro!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (21. August 2009)

Jaaa Deathwing kommt endlich, da kann der verzogene Arthasbengel einpacken.

Heißt das Azeroth wird von lvl 1 an verändert oder über Phasing ab 80???? Dann muß man ja nochmal alle alten Quest's machen, so als wehmütige Erinnerung.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

menno wieso werden fragen überlesen, wann kann man mit dem neuen addon rechnen und wie war das vor dem letzten addon wie lange vorher war das bekannt auf der blizzcon?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (21. August 2009)

Alle wünsche der spieler implementiert -.-....


Worgen
Goblins
BSF Hero
DM HERO
Fliegen in Azeroth
Gilden Leveling 

.
.
.

Ich hasse es


----------



## Scotchet (21. August 2009)

Tauren Palas Ich glaubs nicht :O


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> menno wieso werden fragen überlesen, wann kann man mit dem neuen addon rechnen und wie war das vor dem letzten addon wie lange vorher war das bekannt auf der blizzcon?


keine offiziellen infos
ende 010, anfang 011


----------



## Faken00b (21. August 2009)

also ich hab mir nich unbedingt erhofft dass es wirklich wahr is die gerüchte und alles aber jetz wo ichs seh hats auch so was interessantes des ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren werd

btw was is dieser "pfad der titanen"? neues lvlsystem dass man seinen alten 80er auf 1 setzen kann und alles nochmal von vorne machen muss?lame


----------



## Kevvulk (21. August 2009)

wird damit die alte welt nun von lv 1 an verändert oder nur wieder über phasing ? also alle die unter 80 sind sehen die normale welt und ab 80 dann sieht man die "neue" welt ?


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> keine offiziellen infos
> ende 010, anfang 011


ok danke dir:-)


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (21. August 2009)

Zu schade... Ich hatte so gehofft das Blizzard diesen Blödsin nur als Fake rausgebracht hatt... aber wenn das jetzt echt ist. 

/delite account  und ihr habt jetzt schonmal einen Kunden weniger Blizzard.


----------



## Melz (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe es waren 15 monate nach bekanntgabe.beim letzten addon.und wer hier noch heult das lässt sich nicht mit der lore vereinbaren.Doch denn sie wird jetzt weiter geschrieben.


----------



## Lefrondon (21. August 2009)

Ich bin das erste mal sprachlos im Bezug zu WoW... Hatte das alles für nen Fake gehalten, aber wie genial! endlich wieder alte-Welt-Kram =) ich freu mich =)


----------



## Droyale (21. August 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Zu schade... Ich hatte so gehofft das Blizzard diesen Blödsin nur als Fake rausgebracht hatt... aber wenn das jetzt echt ist.
> 
> /delite account  und ihr habt jetzt schonmal einen Kunden weniger Blizzard.


is wohl besser so kannst dein geld innen englisch kurs einlegen


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Ok, der Trailer sieht gut aus, verdammt gut. Besonders was Blizzard da aus der alten Engine noch herausholt - meinen Respekt.
Die infos klingen spannend und wenn es so kommt bin ich wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders dieses Phasing der alten Welt <3


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> wird damit die alte welt nun von lv 1 an verändert oder nur wieder über phasing ? also alle die unter 80 sind sehen die normale welt und ab 80 dann sieht man die "neue" welt ?


Für alle die genau das wissen möchten lesen die faq dazu :-)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/faq/

Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?
Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen!!

die zwei neuen Völker ein komplett neues Starterlebnis bieten?
Ja, für beide Völker werden komplett neue Startgebiete für die Stufen 1-15 erstellt. In Worgen-Gestalt starten die Spieler das Abenteuer in Gilneas, das hinter dem Graumähnenwall eingeschlossen lag. Goblins beginnen auf der Insel Kezan und von dort geht es weiter zu den Verlorenen Inseln in den südlichen Meeren, bis sie dann auf dem Festland ankommen. Jedes dieser Starterlebnisse wird ähnlich funktionieren wie bei den Todesrittern in „Wrath of the Lich King“ und diese Startgebiete werden von der neuen „Phasen“-Technologie profitieren, mit der das Terrain schrittweise an die Spielentwicklung angepasst wird.


Welche klassischen Gebiete sind überarbeitet worden? Welche Änderungen gibt es beispielsweise?
Nahezu alle der Gebiete aus dem Originalspiel haben sich in gewissem Maße verändert, aber das Ausmaß dieser Veränderungen variiert von Gebiet zu Gebiet. Dunkelküste zum Beispiel wurde überflutet, vollkommen umgestaltet und mit einer neuen Questreihe versehen. Das Brachland wurde in zwei Teile gespalten, die eine Hälfte ist für die Spieler auf niedrigen Stufen, die andere für die auf höheren Stufen. Azshara ist nun ein Gebiet für Hordenspieler auf niedrigeren Stufen, mit direkter Verbindung nach Orgrimmar


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

nun stellt sich aber die frage: war alles war was bei mmo stand oder nicht?
ist thrall nun echt der neue wächter von tirisfall?

Und:
Im trailer wurden die naga nicht erwähnt....


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> bruderelfe es waren 15 monate nach bekanntgabe.beim letzten addon.und wer hier noch heult das lässt sich nicht mit der lore vereinbaren.Doch denn sie wird jetzt weiter geschrieben.




melz ok thx


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

sin nen worg dk wäre bestimmt ganz cool oder als schurke^^
aber was ist mit Gilden Leveling  gemeint?


----------



## Droyale (21. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> nun stellt sich aber die frage: war alles war was bei mmo stand oder nicht?
> ist thrall nun echt der neue wächter von tirisfall?
> 
> Und:
> Im trailer wurden die naga nicht erwähnt....


aber der dungeon der gezeigt wurde sah schon ziemlich nach naga aus ^^


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Ich wette um 5 millionen Gold BWL wird noch einfacher als Naxx weil es ja alle spieler sehen sollen...


----------



## Kevvulk (21. August 2009)

ok danke für die faq.

klingt ja super. hab immer motvationsprobs gehabt zu lvn in der alten wel. aber wenn das alles nun komplett geändert wird dann daumen hoch.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Dann lohnt es sich ja auch wieder zu twinken ^-^


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Wo ist denn eigentlich Tiefenheim??


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Alle alten Isntanzen nochmal als Hero tolle Sache, und und ihr freut euch sogar auf diese kostensparende Verarschung?


----------



## Kreoss (21. August 2009)

Naja, 
so find ichs ja echt Geil. War skeptisch wegen den Gerüchten, aber so find ich es echt Hammer.
Nur fliegen in der alten Welt, so gut wie alle Klassen für jedes Volk und die neuen Völker find ich keine gute Entscheidung.(Neutrales Volk wäre find ich viel interessanter gewesen)
Schon vorprogrammiert das alle Worgen spielen wegen der Verwandlungsfähigkeit, so wie bei den BE's.
Dann spielen bald alle Allies ^^


----------



## Anduris (21. August 2009)

Hey mal ganz ehrlich: Blizzard is schon bisschen dumm oder? der Lich King is noch ned mal da und es gibt schon den neuen trailer der neuen Erweiterung..
*Was ich grad denk? Scheiß auf Lick King und WotLK! Give Cataclysm!* -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Alle alten Isntanzen nochmal als Hero tolle Sache, und und ihr freut euch sogar auf diese kostensparende Verarschung?


Es heißt nirgendswo das alle alten Instanzen überarbeitet werden, sondern nur BSF und DM.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Alle alten Isntanzen nochmal als Hero tolle Sache, und und ihr freut euch sogar auf diese kostensparende Verarschung?



nörgel nur

ich finde es einfch geil das die alte welt wieder kommt.
Und: ihr müsst doch nicht spielen oder?


----------



## Droyale (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lohnt es sich ja auch wieder zu twinken ^-^


auf jeden!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

ich hatte während des trailers ne errektion =O


----------



## kingchef (21. August 2009)

trailer is ja mal ziemlich geil, die worgen schau ja mal richtig enz geil aus.

endlich kann ich wie kenni nen menschlichen Hunter zocken xD
Gnom Priester wtf wer zockt schon Gnome^^
Zwerg Schamane wär ziemlich geil

aber wtf hat sich blizz bei tauren Palas gedacht, dass schaut mal übelst scheiße aus und oO somit hat ja nen Trauen Reti Pala 3 Stuns, sollte das bleiben dann bb PVP


----------



## Mirano (21. August 2009)

also wenn blizzard das umsetzt wird das so hammer geil ich freu mich richtig drauf da sin mir selbst die tauren palas scheiß egal so wie das zurzeit aussieht find ich das hammer geil ich hoff blizz verschenkt die chance net...


----------



## Traklar (21. August 2009)

Fensterchef schrieb:


> OHA! MMo-champion hatte zu 100% Recht ^^ hät ich nicht gedacht... Tauren Pala OMG^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diebstahl meine Avatars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne Spass

Also der Trailer is hammer, aber vorallem über Lifestream, was da grad auf der Blizzcon los war^^. Hach gut das ich mir den gekauft hab.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. August 2009)

mal ne frage, muss man mit einem frisch erstelltem lvl 1ser twink auch die "neue" Welt so erleben oder können die die alte Welt behalten, bis sie 80 sind?


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

> Was ich grad denk? Scheiß auf Lick King und WotLK! Give Cataclysm! -.-



allerdings


----------



## Maror der Superschami (21. August 2009)

öhm...geiler Trailer o.o

Hätte gedacht das manche sachen stimmen aber dann alles?XD


----------



## Eisenschmieder (21. August 2009)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAH
sry aber war schon bisschen spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm gut oder schlecht...ich warte bis ichs spielen kann 
AION <3


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> mal ne frage, muss man mit einem frisch erstelltem lvl 1ser twink auch die "neue" Welt so erleben oder können die die alte Welt behalten, bis sie 80 sind?


jo


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> mal ne frage, muss man mit einem frisch erstelltem lvl 1ser twink auch die "neue" Welt so erleben oder können die die alte Welt behalten, bis sie 80 sind?


Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?

Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen.

Sie müssen die neue Welt miterleben.


----------



## Cheaters (21. August 2009)

Übelst geiler Trailer, freue mich schon so auf das Add-on!


----------



## AlleriaCrador (21. August 2009)

Geiler Trailer, wird bestimmt geil, außer dass man in azeroth fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerger (21. August 2009)

Och nö die alten gebiete wird es nichtmehr geben !! ich will aber weiter mit meinem dk alleine zg ony usw clearen -.-


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Ich finds kacke, mochte das lvn an Wotlk bis jetzt am meisten


----------



## AndreasM (21. August 2009)

Hm noch kein Wort über Aszhara? Schade :x.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Und ich glaube mit diesem trailer locken sie wieder die alten gamer aus ihren löchern


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2009)

Mal eben die aktuellen Infos zusammengepackt:

- Kalimdor und Eastern Kinds sind verändert.
- Desolace ist ergrünt
- Der Maelstrom ist stärker geworden und die Inseln bewegen sich von ihren Positionen.
- Die Goblins von Kazam sind neue Mitglieder der Horde
- Worgen von Gilneas sind ebenfalls zu sehen!
- Die Höhlen der Zeit sind zu sehen levelcap ist 85.
- Neuer Beruf: Archäologe
- Neue Schlachtfelder - Deathwing zeigt sich im Blackrock mountain

Update: 21:09

- Ein riesiger Canyon war im Brachland zu sehen
- Die Höhlen der Zeit sind eine subtropische Gegend
- Auberdine ist vernichtet! (WTf^^)
- Tauren Paladine waren zu sehen.

Update: 21:20

- Offizielles: Keine Tauren Schurken (unglaublich oder^^)
- In 10 Minuten kommen die Panels mit noch mehr Infos...

Update:

- Man kann in Azeroth fliegen
- Viele neue Mobs-Modelle
- Gilneas ist das Startgebiet der Worgen
- Worgen sind der Allianz beigetreten
- Neue Klassenkombis (GnomPriester, TaurenPala usw.)
- Neue Raids in alten Instanzen (hdw wird zum raid)
- Maximalstufe auf 85!
- Über 300 neue Quests
- ALTE INSTANZEN AUF HERO MODE (DM und BSF z.b.)
- Neues Stufensystem und erfolgssystem für Gilden
- Todesschwinge ist der Endboss der Erweiterung


Im übrigen sehen die Modelle der Worgen ja ma Imba geilo aus =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

wow FUCK YEAH
deathwing FUCK YEAH
tauren FUCK YEAH
cataclysm FUCK YEAH
trailer FUCK YEAH

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

AndreasM schrieb:


> Hm noch kein Wort über Aszhara? Schade :x.


http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/features/lore.html

Königin Azshara

Willensstark, manipulativ und von unvergleichlicher Schönheit - Azshara besitzt weit größeres magisches Talent als nahezu jeder andere Nachtelf. Vor zehntausend Jahren brachte sie gemeinsam mit anderen Hochgeborenen Azeroth gefährlich nah an den Abgrund der vollkommenen Zerstörung, als sie sich unbekümmert in arkaner Magie übten und so die Aufmerksamkeit des Großfeindes Sargeras weckten. Angestachelt durch den Einfluss des dunklen Titanen entwarf Azshara einen Plan, um die Brennende Legion nach Azeroth zu bringen, einen Plan, der den Krieg der Ahnen und die große Teilung der Welt zur Folge hatte. Die wunderschöne und grausame Azshara wurde von den Wellen verschlungen, um niemals wieder gesehen zu werden... so glaubte man. Die Naga verehren Azshara als Halbgöttin und halten sie für sehr lebendig. Wie sie die große Teilung überlebt haben soll, und zu welchem Preis, dies sind Geheimnisse, denen bislang niemand nachzugehen wagte.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> mal ne frage, muss man mit einem frisch erstelltem lvl 1ser twink auch die "neue" Welt so erleben oder können die die alte Welt behalten, bis sie 80 sind?


Wenn ich die faq,s richtig verstanden habe wirste auch als neu lev1 spieler in den genuss vom neuen kommen da das alte komplet weg ist!


----------



## Golube (21. August 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht schon längst aufgehört, würde ich spätestens jetzt aufhören ....



intressiert niemand


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

ich glaube das sich viele es nochmal überlegen mit wow aufzuhüren den der trailer war wirklich soo übel,hoffe dort wird der anspruch an die raids etc... wieder angehoben weil wotkl ist la mal kindergarten,der trailer ist ja mal vielversprechent


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

mal ne Frage^^

was ist damit gemeint? "Neue Charaktererstellung: Pfad der Titanen"

hä?

will aber auch noch die alte Welt erleben... werd sie vermissen..


----------



## AndreasM (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/features/lore.html
> 
> Königin Azshara
> 
> Willensstark, manipulativ und von unvergleichlicher Schönheit - Azshara besitzt weit größeres magisches Talent als nahezu jeder andere Nachtelf. Vor zehntausend Jahren brachte sie gemeinsam mit anderen Hochgeborenen Azeroth gefährlich nah an den Abgrund der vollkommenen Zerstörung, als sie sich unbekümmert in arkaner Magie übten und so die Aufmerksamkeit des Großfeindes Sargeras weckten. Angestachelt durch den Einfluss des dunklen Titanen entwarf Azshara einen Plan, um die Brennende Legion nach Azeroth zu bringen, einen Plan, der den Krieg der Ahnen und die große Teilung der Welt zur Folge hatte. Die wunderschöne und grausame Azshara wurde von den Wellen verschlungen, um niemals wieder gesehen zu werden... so glaubte man. Die Naga verehren Azshara als Halbgöttin und halten sie für sehr lebendig. Wie sie die große Teilung überlebt haben soll, und zu welchem Preis, dies sind Geheimnisse, denen bislang niemand nachzugehen wagte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Link, gucke grad nur den Livestream, da kam bisher nur der gute alte Deathwing vor.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Jetzt habe ich eine frage woraus ich nicht ganz schlau werde, ja die alte welt ändert sich komplet aber wird sw so bleiben wie bisher das geht leider aus dem ganzen nicht ganz hervor!


----------



## Dragolok (21. August 2009)

Hey habt ihr die neuen Wasser Effekte gesehen?`
Die sehen für WoW ja richtig klasse aus. Mit Spiegelungseffekt o.O


----------



## Nano4Life (21. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott!

Alle machen dumme Sprüche von wegen "BSF auf Hero!"

Und sie haben es wirklich gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber für welchen Level-Bereich wird das wohl sein?


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2009)

404 file not found.

lol


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Warum eigentlich nicht Flammenschlund auf Hero? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 404 file not found.
> 
> lol



klick nochmal drauf, kommt manchmal



und was ist mit der neuen Charaktererstellung gemeint? erklärt mir das pls jemand? wenn das wer weiss^^


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine frage woraus ich nicht ganz schlau werde, ja die alte welt ändert sich komplet aber wird sw so bleiben wie bisher das geht leider aus dem ganzen nicht ganz hervor!




sw bleibt anscheinend wie es ist


----------



## Teradas (21. August 2009)

Wuhuuuu!

Der Trailer ist der Hammer,und auch nur bis 85,wie geil!!
Deathwing kommt!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> und was ist mit der neuen Charaktererstellung gemeint? erklärt mir das pls jemand? wenn das wer weiss^^


Wird eventuell noch im Laufe der Blizzcon genauer erklärt...


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> sw bleibt anscheinend wie es ist


Danke sehr, naja meine aus den faq,s was rausgelesen zu haben das sie gewisse sachen so belassen wollten nur ging net heraus obs z.b für sw so gemeint ist!


----------



## moehrewinger (21. August 2009)

Goblins mit Raketengürtel als Racial und Rennauto als Mount!! wtf Ich glaub ich muss doch einen spielen


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

Grimbatol und Uldum werden eigenständige Zonen.
Ich freu mich drauf. ENDLICH     und Hyjal


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

hat jemand nen schimmer was es mit dem neuen sekundären beruf auf sich hat?


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2009)

FAQ Zitat:

Wir planen nicht, mit „World of Warcraft: Cataclysm“ eine weitere Heldenklasse einzuführen.


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hey mal ganz ehrlich: Blizzard is schon bisschen dumm oder? der Lich King is noch ned mal da und es gibt schon den neuen trailer der neuen Erweiterung..
> *Was ich grad denk? Scheiß auf Lick King und WotLK! Give Cataclysm!* -.-




made my day ^^ jo find ich auch her damit nur eine frage wasn charakterentwicklung?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (21. August 2009)

das erste thema zur zeit in dem wieder begeisterung für WoW herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> made my day ^^ jo find ich auch her damit nur eine frage wasn charakterentwicklung?




Würd ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Gronux (21. August 2009)

also mir gefällts xD
werde nun wohl auch endlich mal einen schurken spieln, denn goblins ham style xD
und die gebietsveränderung bringt bestimmt auch neuen spaß am twinken, nicht immer das selbe prozedere, durutar/mulgora->Brachland->Tausend Nadeln/Hinterland->Schlingendorntal->.....
ja ich spiele horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

aus dem blog hier

Chilton: Guild Advancement System - sowohl PvP als auch PvE. Mit seinen Handlungen kann der Spieler den Level der Gilde vorantreiben, 20 Level. Mit BGs, Daily Quests, Raids. Belohnungen: Guild Talent Tree, suchen Gildentalente aus. Cheaper Repairs, less Durability Loss in einer Raid. Massen Auferstehung nach einem Wipe. 


massenauferstehung nach wipe is ja mal was neues^^


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

also worgen für ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  blizz die erweiterung ist die beste iwie XD trailer ist auch hammergeil


----------



## Atomhamster (21. August 2009)

Der Trailer war schon nicht schlecht- ein neuer second beruf is bestimmt auch nicht schlecht- allerdings sind die neuen klassen ein dickes minus. Orc Druiden und sowas passt leider garnicht!


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

Die gesamte alte Welt wird (mehr oder weniger) überarbeitet + neue Quests etc... 

Hört sich sehr nach WoW2 an. 
Hoffentlich kommt dann wieder Classic Feeling auf.  Wieder alles neuentdecken, das wird klasse!


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Erforscht neu geöffnete Teile der Welt, inklusive Uldum, Grim Batol und die großartige versunkene Stadt Vashj’ir unter der Meeresoberfläche.


Wie geil!


----------



## grispy (21. August 2009)

Ich war mir eigentlich zu 100% sicher nie wieder WOW zu zocken. Das war vor 4 Monaten.

Jetzt bin ich allerdings wirklich am überlegen dann wieder einzusteigen. 

Hut ab Blizzard, ich denke das ist die beste Strategie um WOW noch ein paar Jahre länger zu halten.


----------



## Teradas (21. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube mit diesem trailer locken sie wieder die alten gamer aus ihren löchern


Genau richtig!
Weil der Trailer so gut gemacht wurde,und wenn das so umgesetzt wird,freu ich mich total auf das Addo-on
Vielleicht wirds ja eine der besten Sachen,die Blizzard machen wird.


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

ich glaube char entwicklung ist iwie 2 pfade von q so 2 instanzen wie in eiskrone ändert sich alles vllt ist es auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

um mal zu sagen welche klassen worgen und goblins haben :

worgen :

todesritter
druide
jäger
magier 
priester
schurke
hexenmeister
krieger

goblins:

todesritter
jäger
magier
priester
schurke 
schamane
hexenmeister
krieger


----------



## jekyll_do (21. August 2009)

Die neue Wasser-Textur ist ganz cool. ^^


----------



## Yatari (21. August 2009)

der trailer sieht hammergeil aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

wohooo


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

frage 1 woher weißte das ?

frage 2 LOOL worg dudu ????^^ die sind keine naturburschen das sind böse vieher und ich glaub als hunter vertragen die sich iwie net mit den pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frage 3 wie reiten worge?^^ die brauchen doch keine reittiere die laufen


edit: oh frage 1 ist überflüssig hab net gesehen das te geändert hat^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

das mit der Charentwicklung... die 2 pfade... könnte heissen das man einmal im alten WoW lvln kann, wo alles noch so ist wie früher... und einmal im neuen, wo alles verwüstet ist....

nach lvl 60 wird dann für den 1 Pfad die Welt verändert...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. August 2009)

also todeschwinge sei dank alles das was ich ma exploren wollte und nie geschaf habe kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zwar das mit der gilneas und mit den inis und endlich fliegen damit hollen sie sich min nochma min 4 mile neue gamer 
also der trailer is übelst geil freue mich morgen auf der gc auf den trailer auf riesen lainwand ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wo ich den taueren pala gesehen habe hab ich fast kotzen gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sonst is es der hammer gut gemacht blizz wen es so kommt mit den neuen hard mods und neuen spezials


----------



## Raqill (21. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> frage 1 woher weißte das ?
> 
> frage 2 LOOL worg dudu ????^^ die sind keine naturburschen das sind böse vieher und ich glaub als hunter vertragen die sich iwie net mit den pets
> 
> ...




Sieht man im Trailer/Screenshoots/Artworks.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

auf dieser seite habe ich das mit den klassen gefunden:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/features/


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2009)

Path of the Titans ist ein neuer Weg, den Charakter zu gestalten. Es wird keine neuen, tieferen Talentbäume geben.


----------



## moehrewinger (21. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> frage 1 woher weißte das ?
> 
> frage 2 LOOL worg dudu ????^^ die sind keine naturburschen das sind böse vieher und ich glaub als hunter vertragen die sich iwie net mit den pets
> 
> ...



Ein Worgen dudu ist auf der Cataclysm-Seite bei den Screenshots zu sehen. Sieht aber irgendwie merkwürdig aus. Hund verwandelt sich in Katze??


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

gott blizzard hat einen fehler gemacht:

so früh und geil der trailer und game kommt glaub ich erst in 4-6 monate da drehen alle durch ;D


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Einige erst kürzlich aufgedeckte Anhaltspunkte legen nahe, dass ihr wahrer Ursprung in Verbindung mit den Nachtelfen und einem geheimen Druidenorden aus Kalimdors ferner Vergangenheit stehen könnte. Doch bis neue Beweise ans Licht kommen, bleibt all dies reine Spekulation.

steht auch auf der seite:
damit dudu's klar^^


----------



## leorc (21. August 2009)

Ja ich muss auch zugeben, eigentlich hatte ich WoW ja abgeschworen...aber irgendwie faengt es mich jetzt wieder an zu reizen.....auch wenn ich die Neuerungen nicht wirklich Weltbewegend finde (toll jetzt koennen auch Tauren Paladine sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber die Idee die alten Kontinente von Grund auf zu erneuern find ich wirklich gut.
Bin schon fast etwas nostalgisch geworden als ich die "neuen-alten" Gebiete im Trailer gesehen hab, sie sind zwar noch wieder zu erkennen aber sehen dennoch erfrischend neu aus.
Und auf Shadowfang-Hero war ich sowieso immer schon scharf...wenn das kommt muss ich definitiv darueber nachdenken meinen Druiden wieder aus der Ecke hervorzukramen.


----------



## Vahel (21. August 2009)

Wie schon in einem Kommentar von mir geschrieben Das wird toll :> Endlich wieder WoW neu erkunden .. alte Gebiete ganz anders vielleicht kommt wieder so ein Woooow feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achso .. ich glaub diese Liste da ist damit wohl offiziell als falsch abgestempelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich tierisch drauf und denke es geht vielen so . Allerdings frage ich mich wie dann Leute ohne das Addon spielen können? Trozdem zugriff auf die features? Phaising..wer weiß .. ich kann es kaum abwarten..der Pfad der titanen? Klingt alles...woooow .. ich freue mich auf meinen neuen Worg der kommen wird .. hoffentlich können diese Schurken werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blocher (21. August 2009)

Also ich freu mich jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf das neue Add on.
Das Azeroth neu umgekrämpelt wird finde ich cool, doch für Chars ab Level 1 wirds doch die alte Welt bleiben oder?? Ich denke da wird mit phasing ( oder wie das heisst) gearbeitet.
Alles total heiss ausser Zwerg Schamanen, Tauren Pala und Tauren Priester.... mit den Restlichen neuen Klassen-Volks Kombinationen kann ich mich anfreunden, da ich für die noch ne plausible Erklärung finde.

Naja ich hoffe Blizzard macht was anständiges^^

Gruss an euch


----------



## Konov (21. August 2009)

Ich war auch sehr skeptisch ob WoW mich jemals wieder wird begeistern können.
Aber eigentlich würde es das tun, wenn ich genug Zeit hätte zu spielen. ^^

Jetzt wo Cataclysm angekündigt wurde, bin ich wirklich sehr angetan von den Neuerungen.

1. Verändertes Azeroth = Charakter Reroll gestaltet sich spannender
2. 





> Lernt neue Fähigkeiten, macht euch neue Talente zunutze *und schreitet voran durch das Pfadsystem, einem neuen Weg für Spieler, ihre Charaktere an ihre individuellen Wünschen anzupassen.*


Das hört sich doch mal endlich so an, als könne man seinen Char noch individueller gestalten, denn die Charerstellung hinkt z.b. einem Aion immer noch hinterher. 

Tja und die ganze anderen neuen Inhalte lassen einem natürlich schon ein wenig das Wasser im Munde zerfließen. Mal sehen ob ich bis zum neuen Addon wieder Zeit finde zum zocken. Ich würde mich jedenfalls tierisch drauf freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (21. August 2009)

Kann mir einer erklären was "Neue Charakterentwicklungen; Der Pfad der TItanen" sein soll?


----------



## Kimbini (21. August 2009)

gibt's schon termine? *g*


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (21. August 2009)

wollt ihr immer auf dem neusten stand bleiben dan hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/


----------



## Maxugon (21. August 2009)

WUoooAhah!


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Goblins>Worgen...
NOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ally Worgen die mit Sprint nen Horde goblin hinterher jagen der grad durch die Luft springt ->FAIL  :>

Ich freu mich schon mir nen Goblin twink zu machen und damit in WS den FH hochjumpen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

der der gefragt hat FÜR JEDEN IST AZEROTH WEG^^ also katastrophe ist für jeden egal ob er erweiterung hat oder net neue startgebiete wie es aussieht


----------



## Perdoth (21. August 2009)

Hm Jo was der Pfad der Titanen seien soll weiß ich auch nicht....


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2009)

LOL Garrosh und die neue Horde expandiert^^

edit: kann jemand erlären was an sturmwind geändert wurde, hab das bild dazu verpasst :'(


----------



## SchokoMac (21. August 2009)

Weißt einer mehr über den neuen Beruf ???


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

goblin mount soll so etwas wie ein rennauto sein o.O


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Joa sieht lustig aus.


----------



## ReVert (21. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> goblin mount soll so etwas wie ein rennauto sein o.O



jap! find ich total cool

freu mich schon riesig ich hoffe die kommt möglichst bald !!!


----------



## Edou (21. August 2009)

OMG!!! Wie geil danke für die Info!!!! als ich den trailer sah einfach nur wooooo ich hab gänsehaut bekommen - nur schade um azeroth und kalimdor die gebiete.........sehn zwar geil aus dann aber die neueinsteiger werden dass nichtmehr mitbekommn dann aber geiles addon ich freu mich drauf!!!! GZ Blizz ich glaub damit rettet ihr wow.....hammer!



Mfg Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. August 2009)

Ich liebe es....

.... Blizzard macht was seid Jahren gefordert wird und mindestens 70% heulen wieder rumd as alles noch mehr kaputt gemacht wird. Mensch, geht auf nen P-Server und gut ist. Da könnt ihr das schrottige Classic zocken bis zum umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Neue Rasse+neue alte Welt. Das wird ne Massenneubevölkerung geben ohne Ende. 

Was ich mich Frage ist.... was passiert mit der Scherbenwelt und Nordend? Denn es wäre schon irgendwie scheiße im "neuem" Azeroth zu leveln, dann in die schrottige Scherbenwelt, dann ein "heiles" Nordend und dann wieder neues Azeroth.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage ist.... was passiert mit der Scherbenwelt und Nordend? Denn es wäre schon irgendwie scheiße im "neuem" Azeroth zu leveln, dann in die schrottige Scherbenwelt, dann ein "heiles" Nordend und dann wieder neues Azeroth.


Scherbenwelt wird vom Cataclysm wohl nicht getroffen, da dies ja nicht in Azeroth liegt sondern in einer anderen Welt. Ob Nordend betroffen ist? Eher nicht wie es aussieht


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

ich glaube dieses addon wird nordend wieder wett machen.
 in meinen augen ist es sowieso das beste addon^^


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

wo sieht ihr das goblin mount


----------



## Fabian22244 (21. August 2009)

JAAAA GOIL!!!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

"Stockton: Tol'vir sind neue katzenartige Steinwesen, die in Uldum leben.
22:23 Uhr
Stockton: Jetzt geht's nach Uldum, komplett mit zwei neuen Dungeons. Uldum soll etwas wie Ägypten sein, mit einem großen Fluss und einem Delta. Tempel, die von den Titanen errichtet worden sind. Außerdem soll dort eine* Superwaffe *versteckt worden sein. "

oO Superwaffe? Klingt jetzt ein wenig merkwürdig


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

> Uldum soll etwas wie Ägypten sein, mit einem großen Fluss und einem Delta. Tempel, die von den Titanen errichtet worden sind. Außerdem soll dort eine Superwaffe versteckt worden sein.



cool^^


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Tja ich kann nur sagen bye Aion, geht die CE eben zu Ebay.
Hätte nicht gedacht das der Trailer mich gleich so umhaut, gleich mal Splitter sammeln gehen das mein Goblin-Schami loslegen kann wenn das Addon
draußen ist. Wenn das die Jahre doch so weiter geht werd ich wohl einer von denen sein der den Anfang und das Ende der Ära miterleben wird.

Suchti´s Forever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

is bestimmt sowas wie ein relikt mit 
starker zauberkraft...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Raggi is back!

Stockton: Das ist das Hyjal, das wir schon immer machen wollten. Ragnaros greift diese Zone an, um sie zu erobern und den World Tree zu verbrennen.

Metzen: Ihr habt Ragnaros nie getötet, sondern nur zurück auf die Elementarebene des Feuers verbannt. Jetzt ist er ziemlich angesäuert.
22:25 Uhr
Stockton: Mount Hyjal. Jubel!


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Stockton: Das ist das Hyjal, das wir schon immer machen wollten. Ragnaros greift diese Zone an, um sie zu erobern und den World Tree zu verbrennen. 

Metzen: Ihr habt Ragnaros nie getötet, sondern nur zurück auf die Elementarebene des Feuers verbannt. Jetzt ist er ziemlich angesäuert.


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

xD wirklich aion kommt und dann BAM kommt blizz mit son geilen addon zufall??eher net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

RAGGI IS BAQ!!!!


----------



## Pluto-X (21. August 2009)

Leute das ist doch alles so IMBA !!!!


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

und malfurion is auch wieder da o.O

ich liebe dieses addon jetz schon,
ohne gespielt zu haben^^


----------



## Magickevin (21. August 2009)

Einfach nur scheiße mehr nicht erstmal geht es mit der Hintergrund geschichte den Bach runter (lol Tauren Palas GNOMEN PRIESTER?! was soll der scheiß?)
Nur 5 Level da alles Casual freundlicher wird dauert das maximal 1 1/2 Play Tage
Weniger Level heißt weniger Innis...
ein verändertes Aussehen von Azeroth yippy da haben die den Vulkan im Ungoru Krater einfach mal rausgeschnitten und überall in die Welt reingehaun damit es "Neu" aussieht... 
Goblins und Worgen sind wohl das einzige was daran gut und

Naja soll jeder wissen wie er es findet mein Fazit ich höre mit WoW auf wenn es rauskommt da Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist jedes Addon vernünftig zu machen.


----------



## Shintuargar (21. August 2009)

Gute Frage, zumindest Nordend sollte auch etwas geschrottet werden. Dei Scherbenwelt ist es ja eh, aber die gehört ja nicht zu Azeroth. Nur wie das mit dem Leveln laufen soll, da blick ich nicht durch. Auch wenn Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche überarbeitet sind, geht man trotzdem mit 58 in die Scherbenwelt und mit 68 nach Nordend oder ist das dann nur noch optional? Andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass wirklich alles neu ist, was Quests in den alten Gebieten angeht.

Der Trailer ist echt klasse, der macht Lust auf mehr! Ich bin sehr gespannt, was noch an Infos die nächsten Monate rüberschwappt.

Totgesagte leben eben doch länger.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Jetz geht garantiert bald das megaflamen los ohje ohje
Und wegen den Tauren Palas und Priestern.... geht mal zum Druidenlehrer in TB und lest euch die unterhaltung von den beiden NPC´s durch
dann wisst ihr auch warums so kommen wird


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grim Batol ist durch Deathwing in zwei Hälften geteilt worden. Twilight Highlands ist das Hauptquartier des Twilight Hammers, Deathwing wohnt schließlich hier. Zwei neue Hafenstädte. Rote Drachen sind zurückgedrängt worden, es gibt Basen und Questgegenden. Neue Drachenart, Twilight Dragonflight. 

Klingt sehr nice =)


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Also, ich habe mit WoW vor 1 Monat aufgehört. Aufgrund der Arena, weil alle so unbalanced war, aber seitdem ich den Trailer gehsehn habe, hat mich der so umgehaut. Allein wegen der alten Welt, ich habe mir 4 Jahre überlegt, was kann in Silberwald hinter dem Tor im Süden stecken, da muss doch mal irgendwas passieren oder in Sumpfland die Instanz, mit dem Weg der rund drumm läuft. Das alles enthüllt sich jetzt mit diesem Addon und um das zuerfahren heißt es: KAUFEN KAUFEN!!!

Bin sehr beeindruckend.


EDIT: Aber das soll nicht heißen, das Arena balanced wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Ragnaros back in Hyial!!!!!!!


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Ich denke mal die alte Welt wird durch Phasing verändert wen man sich grad in Nordend befindet.
Wäre zumindest ne spekulative Möglickeit


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

genau das wo ich drauf gehofft habe! ich fürchte, aion hat soeben einen haufen potentieller kunden verloren^^
muss ich wohl leider meinen acc reaktivieren^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

- Firelands, auf der Feuerelementarebene.
- zwei neue Level-up-Dungeons in Uldum
- Blackrock Caverns, neues Level-up-Dungeon in Blackrock Spire, Basis von Deathwing
- Grim Batol, Level-up-Dungeon und Raid
- Skywall, Level-up-Dungeon und Raid
- *Heroic Shadowfang Keep und Deadmines - Level 85*. Jubelnder Beifall. 

Deadmines mit lvl 85? Nice one, mit lvl 85 van Cleef eins auf Maul hauen=)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HuuJeVtXVY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ansage

man beachte das hübsche wasser^^ grafisch tut sich was


----------



## Holywandrenner (21. August 2009)

Das Hyjal-Konzept find ich nicht so prickelnd, fand das Alte war die coolste Zone. Auch das zwerge Mages werden können und manch andere Klassencombis findi ch nicht so gut, manche anderen find ich gut. =( Ansonsten find ich die Änderungen ganz cool besonders das mit den Gilden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

gott hab seit/seid (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 30 minuten ne dauer errektion...das is einfach zu geil ABER wenn die cairne sterben lassen gibts streß *cairne flagge schwenk*


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> is wohl besser so kannst dein geld innen englisch kurs einlegen



Schule ftw xD


DER schrieb:


> ich hatte während des trailers ne errektion =O



Lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> wow FUCK YEAH
> deathwing FUCK YEAH
> tauren FUCK YEAH
> cataclysm FUCK YEAH
> ...



Goblins&Worgen FUCK YEAH
xD


Dragolok schrieb:


> Hey habt ihr die neuen Wasser Effekte gesehen?`
> Die sehen für WoW ja richtig klasse aus. Mit Spiegelungseffekt o.O



Da hab ich gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht Flammenschlund auf Hero?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weils langweilig ist und scheiße aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




phipush1 schrieb:


> hat jemand nen schimmer was es mit dem neuen sekundären beruf auf sich hat?



Vielleicht sowas wie ''alte'' Items finden...ausgrabungen machen...


Mr.62 schrieb:


> made my day ^^ jo find ich auch her damit nur eine frage wasn charakterentwicklung?


Vielleicht Karma? :O



bruderelfe schrieb:


> aus dem blog hier
> 
> Chilton: Guild Advancement System - sowohl PvP als auch PvE. Mit seinen Handlungen kann der Spieler den Level der Gilde vorantreiben, 20 Level. Mit BGs, Daily Quests, Raids. Belohnungen: Guild Talent Tree, suchen Gildentalente aus. Cheaper Repairs, less Durability Loss in einer Raid. Massen Auferstehung nach einem Wipe.
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich Gildenhaus xD
Wo hast du den Text her? :O


Atomhamster schrieb:


> Der Trailer war schon nicht schlecht- ein neuer second beruf is bestimmt auch nicht schlecht- allerdings sind die neuen klassen ein dickes minus. Orc Druiden und sowas passt leider garnicht!



Orc Dudus wird es nicht geben
/headshot


----------



## Bodog (21. August 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf! Werde es mir sicher kaufen! Eines frag ich mich nur, was passiert mit den Leute die sich dass nicht kaufen, wenn sie trotzdem in der alten Welt bleiben wollten.


----------



## jeef (21. August 2009)

Wowww...zum Glück zocke ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil jetzt würde ichs 100% lassen.
Frage mich echt was ihr alles sobegeistert seid...da wird die komplette Welt recycled und alle yeahh yeah... ^^

naja euer ding


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Wowww...zum Glück zocke ich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was sich die halbe WoW Community seit mehreren Jahren wünscht....


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Einfach nur scheiße mehr nicht erstmal geht es mit der Hintergrund geschichte den Bach runter (lol Tauren Palas GNOMEN PRIESTER?! was soll der scheiß?)
> Nur 5 Level da alles Casual freundlicher wird dauert das maximal 1 1/2 Play Tage
> Weniger Level heißt weniger Innis...
> ein verändertes Aussehen von Azeroth yippy da haben die den Vulkan im Ungoru Krater einfach mal rausgeschnitten und überall in die Welt reingehaun damit es "Neu" aussieht...
> ...


Und das sind dann die Leute die beim Release stundenlang vor den bekannten Elektrofachmarkten campen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

OMG ich komm wieder zu WOW zurück..
Das ist ja sooo geil was ich da sehen konnte..
Auch alle meine freunde und ich haben fasst angefangen zu sabbern...
NEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (21. August 2009)

Verdammt, ich hab meiner Gilde gesagt, wenn die News stimmen sollten, dass es Tauren Palas usw gibt, geb ich allen n Bier auf der Wiesn(Oktoberfest) aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, hoffe sie hams vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Gildenhaus xD



100% nicht


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Rated Battlegrounds!


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

Hoffentlich kommts schon Januar .p


----------



## Mr.62 (21. August 2009)

hab ne frage wie wird dk startgebiet ausehen XD ich mach mir worg dk und worg iwas um zu gucken obs gleich ist und einen gob^^


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Wer hatn Harten bekommen beim Trailer?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

an alle meckerer und so WENN MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE HALTEN! das hört sich alles so geil an <3 und die sachen mit tauren paladinen einfach mal mit der story beschäftigen dann ergibt das sogar alles einen sinn


----------



## Maximolider (21. August 2009)

hiho...
ich für meinen teil freue mich und lasse mich überraschen wie es wird,vorher zu flamen bringt da ja nicht wirklich was....und schonmal im voraus an alle,die es ganz grottig finden:macht es doch endlich war,hört auf,ihr heult seid bc oder lichking und seid ja immernoch da.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer hatn Harten bekommen beim Trailer?^^



<---


----------



## Gortug (21. August 2009)

ich hoffe mal das blizz das diesmal besser macht als wotlk nur das mit dem klassen is mies wer braucht nen untoten hunter^^


----------



## Curumir (21. August 2009)

Maror schrieb:


> öhm...geiler Trailer o.o
> 
> Hätte gedacht das manche sachen stimmen aber dann alles?XD


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wah das wird echt geil


!!!!


----------



## huladai (21. August 2009)

ich muss sagen dass mich das schon auch ein wenig ins grübeln bringt, sich dass dann doch auch anzuschauen!

endlich mal nicht so eine 08/15 erweiterung!

daumen hoch!


----------



## Druda (21. August 2009)

will...sofort!
T_T
sieht aufjedenfall hammer aus, finds so bloed, dass die Horde den Goblin bekommt.
die Worgen sehen doch viel mieser aus!

naja, abwarten und dann mal sehen.


----------



## :Manahunt: (21. August 2009)

Öhm... Gilnes FUCKINGFTW?oO Imba Feeling mit Musik und so Oo Ich glaub ich als eingefleischter Hordler werd mir nen Worgen durchs Startgebiet komplett ziehen einfach nur weils Hammer geil aussieht oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Goblins zwar auch aber Gilneas hat meine Augen Tellergröße werden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach und von mir aus sollen se sich zeit lassen mit Cataclysm wenns dann so Hammer wird wies aussieht oO
Tante Edith meint: Tauren Schurke gibts nicht? Schade... /byebye Muhlanrogue :>


----------



## Elinya (21. August 2009)

Ich hoffe ja das es diesmal ein fettes Event gibt bevor Deathwing alles putt macht.Ich mein kann ja ned sein das die Server runterfahren und wenn sie wieder hochfahren ist einfach alles putt.....


----------



## Edou (21. August 2009)

HMMM Todesminen Heroisch lecker aber haben wir den Van cleef net schon mit lvl 16 ca vermöbelt xD
Naja Aufjedenfall geil wie vorhin schon gesagt alsich mach mir auf jednfall nen Worg ich hoffe man startet als mensch und dann gibts ne q die dich tötet und man ja dann als worg wiederbelebt wird......boa ich freu mich ich hab ja von lich king viel erwartet aber dass WOA krass aber vorher heißt es Arthas in den arsch treten darauf freue ich mich - obwohl ich heil ja da ich meinen Dk nemmr spiele - nochmal Blizz Ihr seid genial der TRailer haut einfach um und jetzt denken sich die vielen Aion vernatiger AION??? was ist aion....



Mfg Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Pala Kuh:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnom Priest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> frage 1 woher weißte das ?
> 
> frage 2 LOOL worg dudu ????^^ die sind keine naturburschen das sind böse vieher und ich glaub als hunter vertragen die sich iwie net mit den pets xD
> 
> ...



F1: Google ftw  (worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm)
F2 is abba i-wie dumm...dann haben die ja mortzt viel verwandungsstufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich mal nerfen xD
F3: Werwölfe können sich zurückverwandeln...Horrorfilme ftw xD



DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> das mit der Charentwicklung... die 2 pfade... könnte heissen das man einmal im alten WoW lvln kann, wo alles noch so ist wie früher... und einmal im neuen, wo alles verwüstet ist....
> 
> nach lvl 60 wird dann für den 1 Pfad die Welt verändert...



Nein...total falsch


Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also todeschwinge sei dank alles das was ich ma exploren wollte und nie geschaf habe kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JA MANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bringst es auf den punkt xD


Paradiso schrieb:


> Path of the Titans ist ein neuer Weg, den Charakter zu gestalten. Es wird keine neuen, tieferen Talentbäume geben.


Echt?


leorc schrieb:


> Ja ich muss auch zugeben, eigentlich hatte ich WoW ja abgeschworen...aber irgendwie faengt es mich jetzt wieder an zu reizen.....auch wenn ich die Neuerungen nicht wirklich Weltbewegend finde (toll jetzt koennen auch Tauren Paladine sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt zurück xD



Dragolok schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären was "Neue Charakterentwicklungen; Der Pfad der TItanen" sein soll?



Nö


Maxugon schrieb:


> WUoooAhah!



Du bringst es auf den Punkt xD


phipush1 schrieb:


> goblin mount soll so etwas wie ein rennauto sein o.O



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dark schrieb:


> Ich liebe es....
> 
> .... Blizzard macht was seid Jahren gefordert wird und mindestens 70% heulen wieder rumd as alles noch mehr kaputt gemacht wird. Mensch, geht auf nen P-Server und gut ist. Da könnt ihr das schrottige Classic zocken bis zum umfallen
> 
> ...



Dark Guadian ftw xD


Fabian22244 schrieb:


> JAAAA GOIL!!!


JAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeartlessH (21. August 2009)

Echt Super Sache, ich muss tatsächlich, trotz tausendfacher Flames sagen: YIEEEEEEHAAAAAA, geile Sache bin schon ganz hibbelich.
das einzige Gameplay Problem das ich da sehe sind Tauren Paladine.

Und Persönlich mochte ich Thrall als Hordenanführer und Cairne war cool. Aber Garrosh? Naja und das nun wieder kriegszustand zwischen den Fraktionen herrscht, damit kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich anfreunden.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Und sie ziehen es durch...Tauren Pala! OMG ey, omg.


----------



## Pfefi (21. August 2009)

Hey,
ich finds auch hammergeil, aber das mit den neuen Klassen-Rassen Kombis spricht mich als einziges nicht an... dadurch wird alles so vereinheitlicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine Nachtelf Magier? Da müssen sie die Story aber gewaltig verändern, denn ich glaube wir wissen alle was Nachtelfen von der Magie halten?
Für die die es ncht wissen, Hochelfen waren Nachtelfen die sicher der Arkanen Magie bedienten, dadurch lockten sie die Dämönen nach Azerothund RAAAMMMS! Der Kontinent zerteilte sich in viele kleine Teile die heute als,  Kalimdor, Eastern Kingdoms, Norhtrend u co bekannt sind. Seit diesem Punkt an hassen die Nachtelfen die Magie, also wieso sollten sie wieder damit anfangen wenn sie doch genau wissen was dabei rauskommt?? Ist mir ein Rätsel.... sieht das noch wer so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

k.p was ich schreibn soll... mhhh wow is geil? die neue erweiterung is geil? ne gabs schon...achja CAIRNE MUß LEBEN!!!111 FÜR CAIRNE *cairne fanboy flagge schwenk*


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

was meiner Meinung nach fehlt ist ein Editor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man geht dann halt offline und kann sich ein Gebiet aussuchen welches vollkommen frei von jeglichen Gegenständen ist. Dort kann man dann Gebäude bauen, Mobs hinstellen, größe der Mobs und das lvl ändern, loot hinzugeben, uvm. (á la Age of Mythology^^)

und das kann man dann offline testen.. wär ja ne geile abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Und sie ziehen es durch...Tauren Pala! OMG ey, omg.



zieh dir mal die geschichte dazu rein die ergibt sogar sinn... nur solten die tauren palas eher sonnen krieger heißen naja engine halt


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p was ich schreibn soll... mhhh wow is geil? die neue erweiterung is geil? ne gabs schon...achja CAIRNE MUß LEBEN!!!111 FÜR CAIRNE *cairne fanboy flagge schwenk*


cairne ftw

go cairne, wirf deine ausdauer aura an und lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Thrall wird also der neue Wächter von Tirisfal...
ergo müsste auch der Prophet auftauchen, der ja niemand anderes ist als Medivh, der bis jetzt letzte Wächter von Tirisfall


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

Nach dem was ich sehen konnte..
Ist bei unseren Ex wow´lern die kinnlade runter gerutscht ohne ende...
Und die haben schluss gemacht vor BC.

Das könnte den neuen MMO´s massiven einbruch verschaffen...

Schon alein das Gilden sys aus WAR ist der hammer.(ist besser sogar in wow dann)....
Das ist sooo heftig..

Habt ihr die show gesehen?!?!?!?
Sowas krasses hat noch keiner gesehen...

übelst geil....

Ich zocke dann AION und WOW^^
Geht nicht anders.. das sind die geilsten games halt.


----------



## schorschix (21. August 2009)

endlich mal ein guter grund wow zu "rerollen" !!!

Worgen <3


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

Leeeechtzzzz!... Haben will....

Für alle, die den Stream nicht sehen (können):
In meinem My Buffed- Profil gibt es 27 Snapshots vom Cataclysm-Bericht.

...und jetzt gehts dann weiter mit D3.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer hatn Harten bekommen beim Trailer?^^




ich^^
bin ich blizzard dankbar dass sie was vernünftiges machen und nett nur wieder irgendwo nen neuen kontinent... kann ich endlich wieder anfangen zu spielen^^

nur eine frage: was soll ein level-up dungeon sein?

mfg


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> xD wirklich aion kommt und dann BAM kommt blizz mit son geilen addon zufall??eher net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nennt man ''Andere O-Games zu Grund und Boden hauen''-Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Magickevin schrieb:


> Einfach nur scheiße mehr nicht erstmal geht es mit der Hintergrund geschichte den Bach runter (lol Tauren Palas GNOMEN PRIESTER?! was soll der scheiß?)
> Nur 5 Level da alles Casual freundlicher wird dauert das maximal 1 1/2 Play Tage
> Weniger Level heißt weniger Innis...
> ein verändertes Aussehen von Azeroth yippy da haben die den Vulkan im Ungoru Krater einfach mal rausgeschnitten und überall in die Welt reingehaun damit es "Neu" aussieht...
> ...


Dann geh doch...
Willst du wirklich immer in der vergammelten 08/15 Welt rumrennen?



Dellamorte schrieb:


> Jetz geht garantiert bald das megaflamen los ohje ohje
> Und wegen den Tauren Palas und Priestern.... geht mal zum Druidenlehrer in TB und lest euch die unterhaltung von den beiden NPC´s durch
> dann wisst ihr auch warums so kommen wird



/Dellamorte4President 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: Aber das soll nicht heißen, das Arena balanced wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß keiner sogenau...vielleicht... 



Bodog schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf! Werde es mir sicher kaufen! Eines frag ich mich nur, was passiert mit den Leute die sich dass nicht kaufen, wenn sie trotzdem in der alten Welt bleiben wollten.



DAS wird jeder kaufen...


Gortug schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das blizz das diesmal besser macht als wotlk nur das mit dem klassen is mies wer braucht nen untoten hunter^^


Undercity

My Fazit: KAUFT xD Das wird der Kracher! Will nicht solange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

ich denke das wir Arthas erst im neuen Teil sehen können.... wird wohl dann ne lvl 85er Raidini sein... zuerst Arthas, dann Azshara, dann Deathwing...


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (21. August 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Ich meine Nachtelf Magier? Da müssen sie die Story aber gewaltig verändern, denn ich glaube wir wissen alle was Nachtelfen von der Magie halten?
> Für die die es ncht wissen, Hochelfen waren Nachtelfen die sicher der Arkanen Magie bedienten, dadurch lockten sie die Dämönen nach Azerothund RAAAMMMS! Der Kontinent zerteilte sich in viele kleine Teile die heute als,  Kalimdor, Eastern Kingdoms, Norhtrend u co bekannt sind. Seit diesem Punkt an hassen die Nachtelfen die Magie, also wieso sollten sie wieder damit anfangen wenn sie doch genau wissen was dabei rauskommt?? Ist mir ein Rätsel.... sieht das noch wer so?



Absolut.. und der Grund warum ich ja mit wow aufhöre. Blizzard ist ihre eigene Storry scheiß egal, die wollen einfach nur Geld.  Ok.. es ist ihre Storry und sie können damit machen was sie wollen.. aber sie deswegen so kaputtmachen? Ohne mich.


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich sehen konnte..
> Ist bei unseren Ex wow´lern die kinnlade runter gerutscht ohne ende...
> Und die haben schluss gemacht vor BC.
> 
> ...




Das ist es.

Man spielt WoW schon wie lange jetzt?, 4 Jahre?

Man stand in Silberwald unten als Untote, hat die Quest mit dem Ring gemacht und dachte sich, für was steht das Tor?, was ist dahinter?. Man hat Bilder gehsehn, doch nur leeres Gebiet. Sumpfland Grim Batol, glaub das heißt so. Man hat versucht hinter das Tor zu kommen, man dachte sich was ist das?

Burning Crusade kam raus, nichts. Nur ein neuer Kontinent. Lich King, auch nichts. Doch jetzt, das Tor geht auf und und und. Ich freue mich einfach total.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> ich denke das wir Arthas erst im neuen Teil sehen können.... wird wohl dann ne lvl 85er Raidini sein... zuerst Arthas, dann Azshara, dann Deathwing...


Sicherlich nicht, er wird der Endboss von Wotlk, aber ich denke Arthas sein Körper stirbt, aber Ner´Zhul wird überleben... zumindest in sehr geschwächter Form...


----------



## Fxe (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

> Neue Startgebiete
> Die Verlorenen Inseln, ein Gebiet für die Stufen 1 bis 15, stellen das Startgebiet für die Goblins der Horde dar, Gilneas dagegen das Startgebiet für die Worgen der Allianz, ebenfalls für die Stufen 1 bis 15. Die neue Phasing-Technologie für Gebiete ermöglicht ein vollkommen neues Questerlebnis zu Spielbeginn, in dem direkt Einfluss auf die Umgebung genommen werden kann.



Wär ja super gewesen, wenn man gleich alle Startgebiete für alle Rassen überarbeiten. So würden diese auch nocheinmal atraktiv für einen Twink sein können :S


----------



## redsnapper (21. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf! Werde es mir sicher kaufen! Eines frag ich mich nur, was passiert mit den Leute die sich dass nicht kaufen, wenn sie trotzdem in der alten Welt bleiben wollten.





> Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen.


http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/faq/


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

man hört mit WoW auf, nur weil einem ein Nachtelf Magier nicht gefällt?


ist das noch normal?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> cairne ftw
> 
> go cairne, wirf deine ausdauer aura an und lauf
> 
> ...



xD genau und falls er stirbt kann er ja ankhen is ja ein schami ^^


----------



## Cheaters (21. August 2009)

Also ich finds übelst geil, ich hänge am liebsten in der alten Welt herum, und jetzt wird diese neugemacht, ist doch einfach nur Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten spar ich mir schonmal 80&#8364;-100&#8364; für die CE Edition^^

Edit: Wird Garrosh jetzt der neue Leader von Orgrimmar/ der Horde? (Ging iwie aus der Ankündigung nicht herraus)


----------



## Hustboy (21. August 2009)

die beta soll ende des jahres starten!!!!! juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu dierekt anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Für Lich King habe ich auch ein Beta Key bekommen. Doch die Server liefen mehr als nur scheiße. Zwar wird dies für mich jetzt nicht stören bei Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht, er wird der Endboss von Wotlk, aber ich denke Arthas sein Körper stirbt, aber Ner´Zhul wird überleben... zumindest in sehr geschwächter Form...


Nerzhul ist doch schon tot oder? :O


----------



## redsnapper (21. August 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> die beta soll ende des jahres starten!!!!! juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu dierekt anmelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ISt das offiziell?
(hätte eigentlich gerne noch viel Zeit bis zum Cataclysm, ich will Aion spielen...hm)


----------



## Black Templa (21. August 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich als eingefleischter Hordler werd mir nen Worgen durchs Startgebiet komplett ziehen einfach nur weils Hammer geil aussieht oO



Genau so geht es mir auch, obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin das die Worgen eher zur Horde passen, schließlich sind es blutrünstige Bestien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte echt nicht gedacht das die ganzen Spekulationen aus dem Vorfeld der Wahrheit entsprechen würden, umso mehr haben mich der Trailer und die Fakten jetzt umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin schon ganz gespannt was da in Zukunft noch auf uns zukommen wird, find es aber jetzt schon echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Jup, mein Bekannter bei Vivendi hat grad ne E-mail von mir erhalten.
Beta kann gerne kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (21. August 2009)

ich hab da noch ne frage  und zwar wenn man nun (mit dem neuen addon) einen neuen char anfängt startet er wie üblich in der  normalen welt oder direkt in der kaputten??

und dann noch mit welchem level starten die gobos und die worgen?

LG


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

ich hol mir nochma eben einen auf den trailer runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> edit: TAUREN PALADIN?? WTF XD!! da muss sich einer nen spaß erlaubt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Yours schrieb:


> * Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
> Made my Day xDDD





Loina schrieb:


> wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muss oh man meldet euch noch mal am 1.april





Thedynamike schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind es nur die Visionen vom MMO-Champions Admin.





furious schrieb:


> natürlich stimmt das nicht >.<
> ach stornieren geht auch über buffed? XD





furious schrieb:


> so bescheuert sind die blizzard typen auch wieder nicht, hab dich nicht so ey is ja widerlich



Alles aus dem "Cataclysm?" Thread, wie Leute auf die neuen Features reagiert haben, die mmochampion gepostet hat. Tja, es ist wahr geworden^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Nerzhul ist doch schon tot oder? :O


Nein, Nerzhul ist so gesehen der Lcihking. Da sein Geist aber extrem geschwächt war, bzw, seine Seele, hat sich Arthas mit nerzhul verbunden ist nun der neue Lichking. Nerzhul lebt also in Arthas Körper weiter... noch...


----------



## Mike_Maulwurf (21. August 2009)

OMFG,

Langsam geht die Welt zugrunde. Nu is Blizzar... größenwahnsinnig geworden. Zum glück läuft mein Abo bald aus. Schon mit dem letzten Addon war das pulver verschossen. Jetzt kommt nur noch aufgewärmter Kaffee.

So, long.

Machts gut und danke für den vielen Fisch.

MfG, M_M


----------



## Hustboy (21. August 2009)

der live steam läuft english kann ich mehr als gut also ja^^


----------



## XSlayerX (21. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> is wohl besser so kannst dein geld innen englisch kurs einlegen



1:0


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> ich hab da noch ne frage  und zwar wenn man nun (mit dem neuen addon) einen neuen char anfängt startet er wie üblich in der  normalen welt oder direkt in der kaputten??
> 
> und dann noch mit welchem level starten die gobos und die worgen?
> 
> LG


Zum 5. mal:
Alle starten, egal ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht, in der neuen, kaputten Welt von Azeroth...
und die goblins und worgen starten wie immer auf lvl 1


----------



## redsnapper (21. August 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> der live steam läuft english kann ich mehr als gut also ja^^



Ist das eine Antwort auf mich?
Hm...hat jemand zufällig im Kopf wie lange es zwischen Beta und Release bei BC und WotLK war?


----------



## StForever (21. August 2009)

GEIIIIILLL!!!!!!
Tauren pala GEIIILL!!!!! NIEDER MIT DEN BLUTELFEN!! (endlich keine blutelfen mehr zocken xD nurnoch tauren und als alternative trolle fertig^^)
Und Vote for Cairne soll leben^^ die geile sau kann doch nich einfach so sterben!!!!!


----------



## Curumir (21. August 2009)

Achja, wie siehts jetzt asu Carine tot oder wie Thrall weg oder hat der schlimste Teil doch nich gstmmt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Mike_Maulwurf schrieb:


> OMFG,
> 
> Langsam geht die Welt zugrunde. Nu is Blizzar... größenwahnsinnig geworden. Zum glück läuft mein Abo bald aus. Schon mit dem letzten Addon war das pulver verschossen. Jetzt kommt nur noch aufgewärmter Kaffee.
> 
> ...



geh doch einfach meine fresse das hier auch jeder seinen geistigen dünnschiß ablassen muß =/


----------



## Macaveli (21. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ist das eine Antwort auf mich?
> Hm...hat jemand zufällig im Kopf wie lange es zwischen Beta und Release bei BC und WotLK war?



15 monate soweit ich weiß


----------



## Hustboy (21. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ist das eine Antwort auf mich?
> Hm...hat jemand zufällig im Kopf wie lange es zwischen Beta und Release bei BC und WotLK war?



ja^^


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> man hört mit WoW auf, nur weil einem ein Nachtelf Magier nicht gefällt?
> ist das noch normal?^^



Man lässt sich altes, als neues verkaufen und freut sich, und das ist dann normal?

Jede Münze hat 2 Seiten.


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Zwerg Schamy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

StForever schrieb:


> GEIIIIILLL!!!!!!
> Tauren pala GEIIILL!!!!! NIEDER MIT DEN BLUTELFEN!! (endlich keine blutelfen mehr zocken xD nurnoch tauren und als alternative trolle fertig^^)
> Und Vote for Cairne soll leben^^ die geile sau kann doch nich einfach so sterben!!!!!


/vote for cairne



Curumir schrieb:


> Achja, wie siehts jetzt asu Carine tot oder wie Thrall weg oder hat der schlimste Teil doch nich gstmmt?



dazu wurde glaub ich noch nichts gesagt =O lasst uns alle die daumen drücken das cairne überlebt =O


----------



## WeRkO (21. August 2009)

Das war's mit WoW, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. August 2009)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Goblins mit Raketengürtel als Racial und Rennauto als Mount!! wtf Ich glaub ich muss doch einen spielen


Wo hast du das gelesen (sry wenn ichs überlesen hab)



DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> das mit der Charentwicklung... die 2 pfade... könnte heissen das man einmal im alten WoW lvln kann, wo alles noch so ist wie früher... und einmal im neuen, wo alles verwüstet ist....
> nach lvl 60 wird dann für den 1 Pfad die Welt verändert...



Nein im FAQ steht: die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Achja, wie siehts jetzt asu Carine tot oder wie Thrall weg oder hat der schlimste Teil doch nich gstmmt?


Es wird wohl auch so kommen, genaueres dazu hat Blizzard noch nicht gesagt.
Aber wenn man sich die Seite so anschaut mit den Persönlichkeiten (Thrall und Garrosh werden groß erwähnt) wird es wohl so kommen.
Thrall wird also der neue Wächter von Tirisfal, Garrosh der neue Anführer der Horde, Cairne wird gekillt.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (21. August 2009)

"""iiih Nachtelfen Magier und Tauren Palas... ich hör mit WoW auf !!"""

sowas is einfach nur lächerlich^^


----------



## Maximolider (21. August 2009)

bin überrascht,das so wenige gehen wollen.....an alle dauermeckerer:das ist eure chance...geht...geht mit gott.....aber geht endlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. August 2009)

werds mir ca. 1 woche nach releas holn, als ich das hörte sagte ich nur ach du scheiße (negativ) als ich den trailer sah sagte ich ach du SCHEIßE (positiv)^^


----------



## schorschix (21. August 2009)

wer denkt so wie ich wider mit wow nach nem jahr anzufangen? 
wotlk war meiner meinung nach nicht so der bringer aber diese erweiterung mit den änderungen in azeroth...einfach der hammer !!!!


----------



## Mike_Maulwurf (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geh doch einfach meine fresse das hier auch jeder seinen geistigen dünnschiß ablassen muß =/



Wer Lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Erst Lesen, dann denken, dann nochmal Lesen und nochmal denken.

MfG, M_M


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2009)

Es juckt in den Fingern, und mein Hexenmeister schreit aus dem Grab das er raus will und das so laut wie schon seid lange nicht mehr....... mal sehen ob ich schwach werde, bei mehr Infos.


----------



## XSlayerX (21. August 2009)

Ich wollte Blizzard eigentlich nichts vorwerfen aber planen die zufällig gegen die Konkurenz? Jetzt wo Aion rauskommen soll bringen die so einen geilen Trailer und News raus? Bei Warhammer war es das selbe viele werden jetzt sagen es ist ja Blizzcon aber sie hätten es auch früher- später posten können, blizzcon ist ja nicht das Mass der Dinge.

Ich überlege auch weider meinen alten Account zu bezahlen^^


----------



## Maine- (21. August 2009)

wenn jetzt noch der content im neuen addon anspruchsvoll wird , dann wird es ein perfektes addon !


----------



## Maxugon (21. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Ich wollte Blizzard eigentlich nichts vorwerfen aber planen die zufällig gegen die Konkurenz? Jetzt wo Aion rauskommen soll bringen die so einen geilen Trailer und News raus? Bei Warhammer war es das selbe viele werden jetzt sagen es ist ja Blizzcon aber sie hätten es auch früher- später posten können, blizzcon ist ja nicht das Mass der Dinge.
> 
> Ich überlege auch weider meinen alten Account zu bezahlen^^


Das ist üblich , das macht nicht nur WoW so.


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

schorschix schrieb:


> wer denkt so wie ich wider mit wow nach nem jahr anzufangen?
> wotlk war meiner meinung nach nicht so der bringer aber diese erweiterung mit den änderungen in azeroth...einfach der hammer !!!!



mehr als sign geht leider nicht!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Ich wollte Blizzard eigentlich nichts vorwerfen aber planen die zufällig gegen die Konkurenz? Jetzt wo Aion rauskommen soll bringen die so einen geilen Trailer und News raus? Bei Warhammer war es das selbe viele werden jetzt sagen es ist ja Blizzcon aber sie hätten es auch früher- später posten können, *blizzcon ist ja nicht das Mass der Dinge.*
> 
> Ich überlege auch weider meinen alten Account zu bezahlen^^


Für Blizzard schon, es ist immerhin IHRE Hausmesse. Und ja klar wird das so gemacht, Konkurrenzkampf halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2009)

Todesschwinge schaut einfach nur *Badas *aus!


----------



## Megamage (21. August 2009)

Geiler Trailer. Sieht Spannend aus, aber die Klassen Rassen Kombos und Worgen und Goblins sind scheisse. Habe aufgehört und bleibe dabei.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Todesschwinge schaut einfach nur *Badas *aus!



hab richtig gänsehaut bekommen als ich dem im trailer sah hrhrhr DEATHWING FUCK YEAH


----------



## audioslave (21. August 2009)

Irgendwie sagen sie im Trailer: Während der Kampf mit dem Lich König andauert,....
Hört sich fast so an als werden wir dem Lich King nicht vor dem Addon besuchen dürfen. Bzw ihn nicht ganz umhauen!?


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Plastiksoldat schrieb:


> ich hab da noch ne frage  und zwar wenn man nun (mit dem neuen addon) einen neuen char anfängt startet er wie üblich in der  normalen welt oder direkt in der kaputten??
> 
> und dann noch mit welchem level starten die gobos und die worgen?
> 
> LG



Gobos wirds nicht geben...nur Goblins xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Nerzhul ist so gesehen der Lcihking. Da sein Geist aber extrem geschwächt war, bzw, seine Seele, hat sich Arthas mit nerzhul verbunden ist nun der neue Lichking. Nerzhul lebt also in Arthas Körper weiter... noch...



Wtf?!?? Dachte Zerhul (Also der Orc Shamane) ist wärend der Schliesung des D-Portals von Sageras getötet worden?



StForever schrieb:


> GEIIIIILLL!!!!!!
> Tauren pala GEIIILL!!!!! NIEDER MIT DEN BLUTELFEN!! (endlich keine blutelfen mehr zocken xD nurnoch tauren und als alternative trolle fertig^^)
> Und Vote for Cairne soll leben^^ die geile sau kann doch nich einfach so sterben!!!!!


Blutelfen toppen alles xD



schorschix schrieb:


> wer denkt so wie ich wider mit wow nach nem jahr anzufangen?
> wotlk war meiner meinung nach nicht so der bringer aber diese erweiterung mit den änderungen in azeroth...einfach der hammer !!!!


Hab ich schon vor einer Woche...lohnt sich echt!


Übrigends:
Für alle die wissen wollen was Achäologie für ein Beruf ist:
Archäologie: Meistert eine neue sekundäre Fertigkeit, um wertvolle Artefakte zu bergen und einzigartige Belohungen zu erhalten.


----------



## audioslave (21. August 2009)

Irgendwie sagen sie im Trailer: Während der Kampf mit dem Lich König andauert,....
Hört sich fast so an als werden wir dem Lich King nicht vor dem Addon besuchen dürfen. Bzw ihn nicht ganz umhauen!?


----------



## Mahni (21. August 2009)

Das mal der hammer das addon. Und das tollste is das die meisten hier absolut begeistert auf das neue Addon reagieren und sich zwischen die einzelnen posts nur ein paar Ich hör auf mit wow meckerer mischten. Und ich bin ebenfalls der meinung: HAUT endlich ab ihr dreckigen meckerer , und verschont uns mit eurem blöden gelaber. Boar geil geil geil!! und überhaupt was wolltet ihr? Classic server! Was bietet die neue erweiterung ?: Alte Gebiete, aber sogar neu überarbeitet, + neue gebiete !! Was wollt ihr mehr? ist doch super genial.. und wie blizzard verspricht wird es mehr fokus auf die Maximalstufe geben. Auch super. Alles super! Grandios ! Danke für diesen neuen Weg, den ihr jetzt beschreiten wollt, Blizzard!!!


----------



## mastergamer (21. August 2009)

Die Wildhämmer (zwerge) waren Schamanen


----------



## Curumir (21. August 2009)

audioslave schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagen sie im Trailer: Während der Kampf mit dem Lich König andauert,....
> Hört sich fast so an als werden wir dem Lich King nicht vor dem Addon besuchen dürfen. Bzw ihn nicht ganz umhauen!?


 Hm scheint sogar Logisch, dann passts ja doch mit pro Jahr 1 Addon.

Für mich gilt: ICH WILL DAS ADDON!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das viele die aufeghört haben nun wieder mitziehen und Blizz gut verdient.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Wtf?!?? Dachte Zerhul (Also der Orc Shamane) ist wärend der Schliesung des D-Portals von Sageras getötet worden?


Als Strafe für seinen Fluchtversuch riss Kil'Jaeden ihm das Fleisch von den Knochen und sorgte gleichzeitig dafür, dass er am Leben blieb. Dann enthüllte der Dämon ihm, dass er seinen Blutpakt von damals noch einhalten sollte. Er sollte nach Azeroth zurückkehren und das erreichen, was die Orcs nicht geschafft hatten und der Legion den Pfad nach Azeroth ebnen. Zu diesem Zweck sperrte Kil'Jaeden Ner'zuls Überreste in einen Kristall ein und gab ihm die Macht über die Toten. Daraufhin riss der Dämon auch Ner'zuls Begleitern das Fleisch von den Knochen und machte sie zu sogenannten Lichen. Sie waren geistig an ihn gebunden und unterlagen vollständig seiner Kontrolle, als Herrscher über die Lichs war Ner'zul von nun an als der Lichkönig bekannt. Kil'jaeden schickte Ner'zul in seinem Kristall zurück nach Azeroth. Beim Aufprall wurde der Kristall deformiert, woraufhin er als der Frostthron bekannt wurde, passenderweise landete er im Eiskrone Gletscher in Northrend. Begleitet wurde Ner'zul nicht nur von seinen Lichs, sondern auch von Kil'Jaedens Schreckenslords, die den Auftrag hatten Ner'zuls Aktionen zu überwachen. Da es in Northrend nur wenige Lebewesen gab konnte sich Ner'zul unbekümmert mit seinen neuen Fähigkeiten vertraut machen. Es gelang ihn, die wenigen Menschen, die in Northrend siedelten mit einer Seuche zu infizieren, wodurch diese nach ihrem Tod seinem Willen gehorchten. Während der Lichkönig so seinen Einflussbereich erweiterte entdeckte er ein Volk, dass gegen seine Seuche immun war: die Neruben. Dieses Volk von Spinnenartigen Wesen stellte sich Ner'zuls mittlerweile beachtlicher Armee entgegen. Durch schiere Erschöpfung unterlagen die Neruber letztendlich dem Lichkönig, da diese zwar immun gegen die Seuche waren, doch die Gefallenen Neruber konnte Ner'zul problemlos wiederbeleben und zu Soldaten in seiner Armee machen. Nach zehn Jahren begann Ner'zul endlich mit den Vorbereitungen für seine eigentliche Mission.

quelle:
http://wowsource.4players.de/helden_nerzul_p1.php


----------



## Nedoras (21. August 2009)

audioslave schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagen sie im Trailer: Während der Kampf mit dem Lich König andauert,....
> Hört sich fast so an als werden wir dem Lich King nicht vor dem Addon besuchen dürfen. Bzw ihn nicht ganz umhauen!?




Ich dachte auch das das so ist aber ich denke jetz mal so das es so ist wenn der lichking released ist oder so also das addon wird wohl bestimmt nicht vor dem Lichking kommen da kann man sihc ja ganz sicher sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schorschix (21. August 2009)

Todesminen heroic? jetzt muss ich mich auch schon als high-levler dort durchwipen xD


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

mussten die das heute abend machen? morgen früh wär doch gut genug, jetzt kann ich die ganze nacht net schlafen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

sie sind schamanen und hatten sogar ein paar druiden


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Echt toll das es die neuen Inhalte nicht nur für die High Levler, sondern auch für die Leute die noch Leveln gibt...Die alte Welt (+ Scherbenwelt) hängt einem mit seinen langweiligen Q zu Hals raus...

Cataclysm ftw!


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 5. mal:
> Alle starten, egal ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht, in der neuen, kaputten Welt von Azeroth...
> und die goblins und worgen starten wie immer auf lvl 1




nicht ganz. die neuen rassen sollen wohl direkt mit lvl6 anfangen und das leveln an sich soll noch storylastiger werden und weiter beschleunigt werden. vom startgebiet soll es immer zwei weitere gebiete geben die dann 5 lvl höher als das letzte gebiet sein soll und die startgebiete sollen bis lvl15 gehen. dadurch will man das leveltempo erhöhen und lange laufwege verkürzen, so dass man in einem rutsch durchleveln kann wie z.b. in bc oder wotlk ohne großartig den kontinent zu wechseln.

ob die anderen rassen später auch mit lvl6 starten werden wurde aber nicht gesagt.


----------



## Kamakas93 (21. August 2009)

Hm ich finde das Addon viel zu früh! Arthas hat nicht ma die Bühne betretten und dann kündigen sie direkt das nächste Addon an. Das ist nur noch Geldgeilehei. KEINE firma würde nach einem Jahr direkt das nächste Addon raushauen.


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mussten die das heute abend machen? morgen früh wär doch gut genug, jetzt kann ich die ganze nacht net schlafen^^




Die ham da ne andere Zeitzone


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Kamakas93 schrieb:


> Hm ich finde das Addon viel zu früh! Arthas hat nicht ma die Bühne betretten und dann kündigen sie direkt das nächste Addon an. Das ist nur noch Geldgeilehei. KEINE firma würde nach einem Jahr direkt das nächste Addon raushauen.


Öhem doch oo schau dir EA an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als Strafe für seinen Fluchtversuch riss Kil'Jaeden ihm das [...]
> quelle:
> http://wowsource.4players.de/helden_nerzul_p1.php


Hey Danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte die Geschichte nur von den WoW Romanen..


----------



## Rungor (21. August 2009)

schorschix schrieb:


> wer denkt so wie ich wider mit wow nach nem jahr anzufangen?
> wotlk war meiner meinung nach nicht so der bringer aber diese erweiterung mit den änderungen in azeroth...einfach der hammer !!!!



genauso hab ich es auch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ich von nachtelf magiern gelesen habe...dann war auch der letzte gedanke "WoW kann noch gut werden" weg...


Bitte Blizzard stoppt den Wahsinn und fügt diese dummen änderungen nicht ein ...

zerstörtes Azeroth => Perfekt
Neue Klassen => Bitte nicht...arbeitet dann doch lieber an wc4
Neue Rassen=> In Ordnung

edit: Nachtelf Magier...wo wir grade dabei sind ....
das möcht ich auch noch sehen
=> Neue Waffe für alle => http://www.fuelofwar.de/uploads/inline/pic-298-popup.jpg
=> neues reittier: http://images.pcworld.com/news/graphics/139461-Crysis-21.jpg
=> den anzug mit den im originalspiel enthaltenen fertigkeiten für alle => http://www.wallpaperez.net/wallpaper/games...nosuit-1325.jpg


----------



## Wiikend (21. August 2009)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich kein WoW mehr spiele aba ich lese noch die threads das ich auf dem neusten stand bleibe denn ich hab es nie länger als 3 monate ausgehalten ohne wow und jetzt..... was soll ich sagen ich mein Tauren paladine....IS MIR SOWAS VON EGAL!!! ICH KAUF MIR " MONATE GAMETIME UND DANN GEHTS LOS!!!! WORGEN,GEBT MIR EINEN WORGEN SCHURKEN UND ICH MACHE EUCH LV 85 INNERHALB VON 22 TAGEN RL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sooreey aba das musste raus man ich halts net aus muss es spielen....wills haben.... hätte net gedacht das die worgen so krass aussehen können da sin mir die gammligen tauren palas egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG WiIkeeNd Der sich auf seinen worg freut=)


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> nicht ganz. die neuen rassen sollen wohl direkt mit lvl6 anfangen und das leveln an sich soll noch storylastiger werden und weiter beschleunigt werden. vom startgebiet soll es immer zwei weitere gebiete geben die dann 5 lvl höher als das letzte gebiet sein soll und die startgebiete sollen bis lvl15 gehen. dadurch will man das leveltempo erhöhen und lange laufwege verkürzen, so dass man in einem rutsch durchleveln kann wie z.b. in bc oder wotlk ohne großartig den kontinent zu wechseln.
> 
> ob die anderen rassen später auch mit lvl6 starten werden wurde aber nicht gesagt.



sie haben gesagt sie hätten mit den anderen 5 lvln was besonders vor, also vermutlich sehr storyhaltige qs um den anschluss an eine fraktion zu erklären.


----------



## Kahoroy (21. August 2009)

Ich hol mir bei Release wieder nen Monat Playtime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu geil das Addon.

Goblin Schami ftw


----------



## Magician.^ (21. August 2009)

Muss sagen der Trailer ist echt nice.

Aber naja..der WotlK Trailer war auch nice, das Game aber scheiße.

Mal schaun. Werd's wohl antesten, ma schaun ob es mich von AION wegholen wird.


----------



## Neother (21. August 2009)

Jetzt gehts wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin mal nur gespannt wie lange es dauert bis es auf dem Markt ist.. Denn nach dem Video brizzeln ja schon die Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich gestehen muss das ich mir erst mal Aion vorbestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamakas93 (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem doch oo schau dir EA an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ea haut jedes jahr ein SPORT-spiel raus kein mmorpg. Da gibt es veränderungen jedes Jahr aner in WoW net.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Die Tauren Palas würden ganz schön imba sein :-/
Dann können die schon 3x Stunen...Die natzten einen weg ohne Ende... :-/


----------



## Baldoran (21. August 2009)

oha !

damit wird WoW seine position als bestes online rollenspiel weiter festigen !
ich kann es jetzt schon nichtmehr erwarten bis es endlich kommt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eine sache muss ich auch mal sagen...

warum bekommt die horde nicht die süßen worgen ? 
wer will schon so einen hässlichen kleinen goblin spielen ? (ok..ich möchte auch einen goblin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*seufzt* ich werde wohl einen allianz twink erstellen müssen...geht ja nun auf pvp servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... hm ... schade jedoch um meinen blutelf hexer...der wird dann vom goblin hexer abgelöst...
hm...und der worg wird dann wohl ein druide...oder noch ein hexer ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<---liebt hexer ohne ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nync (21. August 2009)

eins find ich immer wieder genial in diesem forum:
egal welche noch so kleine meldung kommt (klar in diesem Fall ne sehr große), es gibt immer spätestens 2 minuten später nen thread dazu.

manchmal glaub ich echt die leute haben nix besseres zu tun als sich dadurch zu profiliren ne news nochmal zu posten und meinungen einzuholen. 

Kein Mensch weiß wie es wirklich wird. Die Berichte hier und wo auch anders sind grad mal 3 Stunden alt. Freut euch doch einfach und lasst diese ewigen diskussionen. Ich versteh es einfach net. 

Und sry: aber das musste ich eben mal los werden


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (21. August 2009)

Also auch wenn wir in der letzten zeit blizz immer geflamt haben da wotlk nicht so pralle war, muss ich sagen HUT AB BLIZZ ihr habt euch übertroffen. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das neue addon da passt halt alles.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Kamakas93 schrieb:


> Ea haut jedes jahr ein SPORT-spiel raus kein mmorpg. Da gibt es veränderungen jedes Jahr aner in WoW net.


Patches? wtf?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Kamakas93 schrieb:


> Ea haut jedes jahr ein SPORT-spiel raus kein mmorpg. Da gibt es veränderungen jedes Jahr aner in WoW net.


EA hat nichtmal nach 5 Monaten Release ein Sims 3 Addon angekündigt und für WAR soll wohl auch ein Addon in Entwicklung stehen...


----------



## d3faultPlayer (21. August 2009)

bin ich der einzige, den das ganze an guild wars erinnert??

hm, mal schauen wie es insgesamt wird un ob es mein rechner mitmacht

tauren paladin find ich persönlich scheiße


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Leute wir haben in einem Thema über 300 Besucher xD


----------



## Redryujin (21. August 2009)

ich bin etwas entäuscht. Ich hätte gerne bis 90 gelevelt und ein paar neue Klassen auf lvl 1 hätte ich mir gewünscht.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Leute wir haben in einem Thema über 300 Besucher xD



nur noch 296 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Jammert nicht dauerdn wegen den neuen Klassenkombinationen herum. Es stehen überal schon seit langem NPC´s die
schon sowas in die richtung diskutieren oder erzählen. Sowas nennt man Story weiterführen. Wenn man es nicht liest eben selber schuld.


----------



## Lefrondon (21. August 2009)

So, ich bin dann erstmal schlafen, gute Nacht euch allen =)


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, die "vernichtung" Orgrimmars kann man Streichen - in den FAQs zu Cataclysm findet man Folgendes:



> Azshara ist nun ein Gebiet für Hordenspieler auf niedrigeren Stufen, mit direkter Verbindung nach Orgrimmar.


 (Unter dem Punkt: Welche klassischen Gebiete sind überarbeitet worden? Welche Änderungen gibt es beispielsweise?)

Also wär ja Quatsch wenn Orgrimmar zerstört wird, aber dennoch direkter Kontakt zwischen Azshara & OG besteht...


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, den das ganze an guild wars erinnert??
> 
> hm, mal schauen wie es insgesamt wird un ob es mein rechner mitmacht
> 
> tauren paladin find ich persönlich scheiße



können ein oder zwei seltsame klassen/rassen kombos ne ganze expansion vermiesen? wohl kaum!


----------



## Kamakas93 (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Patches? wtf?



Machen sie nur die Patches währen ein paar gig groß (größer als wow patches)



Razyl schrieb:


> EA hat nichtmal nach 5 Monaten Release ein Sims 3 Addon angekündigt und für WAR soll wohl auch ein Addon in Entwicklung stehen...



Die sims reihe ist bekannt dafür das sie aus vielen Spielen besteht, Für WAR währe es das erste Addon und wenn es in der Entwicklung sthet erscheint es aber net vor 2010


----------



## refra (21. August 2009)

Goblins -              Worgen
DK                     Dk
Hunter                Druide
Mage                  Hunter
Priest                  Mage
Rogue                 Priest
Schami               Rogue
Wl                      Wl
Warri                 Warri

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/features/
           (einfach auf Volks - und Klassenkombinationen klicken)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2009)

wie die beiden tauren, denen man aus dala das schild bringt, die faseln auch was über wege des lichts, die die nachtelfen entdeckt habn.

und mensch, also gleichzeitig auch untote hunter (sylvanas war nachtelf-unteter-hunter) gibt schon jetzt viele in nordend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Jammert nicht dauerdn wegen den neuen Klassenkombinationen herum. Es stehen überal schon seit langem NPC´s die
> schon sowas in die richtung diskutieren oder erzählen. Sowas nennt man Story weiterführen. Wenn man es nicht liest eben selber schuld.



danke das wollt ich hören danke danke


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Ach und zu den Worgen.......
Hab heut durch meinen Cousin Digimon angeguckt und ehrlich gesagt die Worgen sehen aus wie das ein Ding da.. glaub Leomon oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mainrick (21. August 2009)

Mega stark die änderungen.. und Tauren Palas? OMG MEGA GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THE MIGHTY HOLY COW!! mega xD echt blizzard überrascht echt jeedes mal


----------



## Wiikend (21. August 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann erstmal schlafen, gute Nacht euch allen =)



Gute nacht^^


----------



## Mainrick (21. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wie die beiden tauren, denen man aus dala das schild bringt, die faseln auch was über wege des lichts, die die nachtelfen entdeckt habn.
> 
> und mensch, also gleichzeitig auch untote hunter (sylvanas war nachtelf-unteter-hunter) gibt schon jetzt viele in nordend.



In scheiß war sylvanas ne nachtelfe XD HOCHELFE nix blaugeprügelte elfe


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Kamakas93 schrieb:


> Machen sie nur die Patches währen ein paar gig groß (größer als wow patches)


wtf? Was ist mit BT Patch? ZA Patch? Wege des Kreuzzuges Patch???


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

juhu ich kaufs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das addon errinnert mich an eine verzweiflungstat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> juhu ich kaufs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein Profil auch!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Hm kürzt man die Erweiterung nun nur noch mit C ab? :X


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

So kurz mal Offtopic ( Der Lachman ist schuld ) aber das muss ich jetz kurz loswerden^^

*Wacken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> das addon errinnert mich an eine verzweiflungstat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dein post auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (21. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ach und zu den Worgen.......
> Hab heut durch meinen Cousin Digimon angeguckt und ehrlich gesagt die Worgen sehen aus wie das ein Ding da.. glaub Leomon oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Digimon FTW....

PS: Made my day


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

auf buffed.de gefunden unter wow news,
für alle die wissen wollenw ann das neue addon rauskommt.. 2010 also dieses jahr noch beta*froi*

Blizzards Mitgründer bestätigt: Cataclysm kommt 2010, StarCraft-Beta noch in diesem Jahr


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> juhu ich kaufs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 oh gibts das noch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist nichts weiter als aufgewärmtes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm kürzt man die Erweiterung nun nur noch mit C ab? :X



hmmm gute frage bei burning crusade wars BC bei Wrath of the lichking(ohne lichking) war WOTLK bei Catalysm wirds vll Clm sein wewr weis das schon^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2009)

achja und wer die vorberichterstattung oder wars nachsmalltalk nicht gesehn hat: release noch 2010


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> auf buffed.de gefunden unter wow news,
> für alle die wissen wollenw ann das neue addon rauskommt.. 2010 also dieses jahr noch beta*froi*
> 
> Blizzards Mitgründer bestätigt: Cataclysm kommt 2010, StarCraft-Beta noch in diesem Jahr


Das dieses jahr noch ne Beta zu Cataclysm kommt ist sowas von unwahrscheinlich... Siehe WOTLK
Zudem hofft Blizzard es bis 2010 fertig zu bekommen, sie versprechen nichts


----------



## Bobtronic2 (21. August 2009)

Ausser der neuen überarbeitet alten welt + Fliegen+2 neue Rassen bis 85 neuer beruf was bitte soll das für ein addon sein?? das ist mal wieder dieses dahingeklatsche mit alten elementen.
Todesmienen heo oh toll oni Toll ne sry aber da muss mehr kommen oder was völlig neues.
Im video sagt die stimme das der kampf mit dem Lichkönig im Vollengange sei?? also wird er dann doch net als boss kommen?? oder wird er doch der aller letze boss werden bevor irgenwann Wow ein ende findet??


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

''Die Minen, die bis dahin als ihr Gefängnis, ihr Sklavenlager und als Ausgangspunkt ihrer Rebellion dienten, entwickelten sich nun zu ihrer Hauptstadt – Lorenhall [...]''

Neue Haupstadt?!??


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Dein Profil auch!



Der saß!


----------



## wuschel21 (21. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> achja und wer die vorberichterstattung oder wars nachsmalltalk nicht gesehn hat: release noch 2010



Aber nimand sagt das das add on net auch 2010 im december kommt


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Ausser der neuen überarbeitet alten welt + Fliegen+2 neue Rassen bis 85 neuer beruf was bitte soll das für ein addon sein?? das ist mal wieder dieses dahingeklatsche mit alten elementen.
> Todesmienen heo oh toll oni Toll ne sry aber da muss mehr kommen oder was völlig neues.
> Im video sagt die stimme das der kampf mit dem Lichkönig im Vollengange sei?? also wird er dann doch net als boss kommen?? oder wird er doch der aller letze boss werden bevor irgenwann Wow ein ende findet??


Lol...bei WOTLK war weniger Features dabei als jetzt angekündigt ist...
WOTLK:
Neuer Kontinent + Neue Klasse


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Ich denke schon das Dieses Jahr noch die Beta kommt, weil Alphaeinladung ist ja schon.


----------



## jeli (21. August 2009)

ich finde das prinzip "back to the roots aka azeroth" ne gute sache, dann ist man dort auch mal wieder aktiv.
ich denke jedoch auch, dass dieses addon mich als weibliche spielerin was die neuen völker betrifft definitiv nicht zufrieden stellt. allein die optik von goblins - klein und grün - das ist ja zum davonlaufen! von dem aspekt her muss ich BC wirklich loben, da wurde mit weiblichen draenei und blutelfen auch was fürs auge getan! naja, wohl eher kein neuer char für mich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte mich zum beispiel über sexy wolfsmädchen gefreut, die screenshots zeigen aber eher bucklige haarige bodybuilderinnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich wirklich toll fände: wenn blizz es schaffen würde, neue hauptstädte (zB die der goblins bzw worgen) für die spieler attraktiv zu gestalten, sodass die leute sich dort auch wirklich aufhalten, und nicht nur in og und if.

naja, ich bleibe positiv und hoffe, dass das addon gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Der saß!



Ich weiß...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (21. August 2009)

Am meisten freue ich mich auf das neue Wasser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

mal im ernst , wer neu beginnt in wow bzw angefangen hat findets toll . 
aber nach 4 jahren ist entgültig schluss .
blizz fürt die selbstzerstörung fort.
ich bin seit 3 monaten raus und das addon reizt mich nicht im geringsten da wieder einzusteigen , im gegenteil

mfg


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> ''Die Minen, die bis dahin als ihr Gefängnis, ihr Sklavenlager und als Ausgangspunkt ihrer Rebellion dienten, entwickelten sich nun zu ihrer Hauptstadt – Lorenhall [...]''
> 
> Neue Haupstadt?!??




Klar, haben die B11 und Dreanei doch auch bekommen


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

jeli schrieb:


> ich finde das prinzip "back to the roots aka azeroth" ne gute sache, dann ist man dort auch mal wieder aktiv.
> ich denke jedoch auch, dass dieses addon mich als weibliche spielerin was die neuen völker betrifft definitiv nicht zufrieden stellt. allein die optik von goblins - klein und grün - das ist ja zum davonlaufen! von dem aspekt her muss ich BC wirklich loben, da wurde mit weiblichen draenei und blutelfen auch was fürs auge getan! naja, wohl eher kein neuer char für mich dabei
> 
> 
> ...


''Die Minen, die bis dahin als ihr Gefängnis, ihr Sklavenlager und als Ausgangspunkt ihrer Rebellion dienten, entwickelten sich nun zu ihrer Hauptstadt – Lorenhall [...]''

Vielleicht eine neue Horden Hauptstadt


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Also Leute, es hat zwar nicht viel mit Lobpreisungen zu tun, aber hört euch dieses Lied an und denkt an das neue Addon. Das ist EPIC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c

MfG The Paladin


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das Dieses Jahr noch die Beta kommt, weil Alphaeinladung ist ja schon.


Hat nichts zu bedeuten, Wotlk wurde auch auf der Blizzcon angekündigt und es gab lange Zeit keine Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> mal im ernst , wer neu beginnt in wow bzw angefangen hat findets toll .
> aber nach 4 jahren ist entgültig schluss .
> blizz fürt die selbstzerstörung fort.
> ich bin seit 3 monaten raus und das addon reizt mich nicht im geringsten da wieder einzusteigen , im gegenteil
> ...


WTF! Das interessiert keinen wolange du kein WoW mehr zockst....
Und nein das ist nicht die Selbszerstörung von WoW
Die Selbstzerstörung ist in deinem Gehirn!


----------



## Maximolider (21. August 2009)

@betoni

dann bleib doch auch raus....und nein,weil du raus bist und dir das addon nicht gefallen wird hört trotzdem keiner auf..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Am meisten freue ich mich auf das neue Wasser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WoW Oo
Sieht ja mal richtig gut aus :O


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> mal im ernst , wer neu beginnt in wow bzw angefangen hat findets toll .
> aber nach 4 jahren ist entgültig schluss .
> blizz fürt die selbstzerstörung fort.
> ich bin seit 3 monaten raus und das addon reizt mich nicht im geringsten da wieder einzusteigen , im gegenteil
> ...


jaja das Ende ist nahe rettet euch alle. mimimi.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das dieses jahr noch ne Beta zu Cataclysm kommt ist sowas von unwahrscheinlich... Siehe WOTLK
> Zudem hofft Blizzard es bis 2010 fertig zu bekommen, sie versprechen nichts


Dört sich das aber anders also recht sicher an!!

Kommt die dritte WoW-Erweiterung „Cataclysm“ noch 2010? 

Guter Punkt – wir haben ja in der Ankündigung noch kein Datum genannt. Wir haben für nächstes Jahr zwei große Veröffentlichungen geplant – und Cataclysm ist eins davon.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. August 2009)

Tja Betoni und ich muss nach 4 Jahren sagen ich freu mich das es sich so weiter entwickelt und werde
noch Jahre dabei bleiben. Das Bullshitgeschwafel von wegen Selbstzerstörung und untergehen kann ich einfach nicht mehr hören.
Solang die Spielerzahl net unter 100000 rutsch kannst dir deine Kommentare audrucken, drehen und rauchen denn mehr sind sie nicht wert


----------



## Raaandy (21. August 2009)

blizzard hat das ganze spiel umgekrempelt.
und jetzt noch eine neue welt erschaffen.

ohne jetzt sagen zu wollen ob es gut oder schlecht ist. jedoch wird mir jeder recht geben wenn ich sage es is nix mehr wies war.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

ok muß meine liste ma überarbeiten

CAIRNE FUCK YEAH
DEATHWING FUCK YEAH
WOW FUCK YEAH
CATACLYSM FUCK YEAH
NEUE RASSEN FUCK YEAH
NEUES WASSER FUCK YEAH


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Dört sich das aber anders also recht sicher an!!
> 
> Kommt die dritte WoW-Erweiterung „Cataclysm“ noch 2010?
> 
> Guter Punkt – wir haben ja in der Ankündigung noch kein Datum genannt. Wir haben für nächstes Jahr zwei große Veröffentlichungen geplant – und Cataclysm ist eins davon.


Starcraft II war auch fast sicher für 2009 geplant, und was war ? Genau, die Verschiebung... Sie werden es dann erst im Winter 2010 schaffen, vorher wohl nicht


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> ''Die Minen, die bis dahin als ihr Gefängnis, ihr Sklavenlager und als Ausgangspunkt ihrer Rebellion dienten, entwickelten sich nun zu ihrer Hauptstadt – Lorenhall [...]''
> 
> Neue Haupstadt?!??






Veilchen schrieb:


> WTF! Das interessiert keinen wolange du kein WoW mehr zockst....
> Und nein das ist nicht die Selbszerstörung von WoW
> Die Selbstzerstörung ist in deinem Gehirn!



oh da hat sich aber einer eingeschossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakel (21. August 2009)

An alle, die sich über mmo-champ. Meldungen lustig gemacht haben: ER hatte doch Recht!! wie ich es auch vermutet habe.

So nun BTT:
Ich finde das ist eine super Idee von Blizz, die neue Erweiterung, in der "alten" Welt zu präsentieren.
Ich glaube Schneesturm hat damit einen weiteren riesen-Hype ausgelöst.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ich frage mich warum die ganzen "Ich höre mit WoW auf.....", und "Blizzard zerstört WoW...." typen überhaupt so hier rumschreiben. Die sollen einen eigen Flame-Thread erstellen und uns in ruhe lassen mit ihren Dummen Mimimimimimis.


----------



## schorschix (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> WTF! Das interessiert keinen wolange du kein WoW mehr zockst....
> Und nein das ist nicht die Selbszerstörung von WoW
> Die Selbstzerstörung ist in deinem Gehirn!



alles was schön und gut ist...aber jeder hat das recht auf freie meinungsäußerung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seht alles kritisch und nicht so eintönig von der "suchti-seite"...

so far o0O°


----------



## Mazar (21. August 2009)

joa ist ne große veränderung nicht mehr so wie früher aber das auch iwie RP^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2009)

whas geiler Trailer? Ich find den beschissen. Alles andere als Blizz like


----------



## Genker (21. August 2009)

Ich finde den Trailer auch so richtig geil und freu mich sehr drauf!

Im Video wird gesagt:
"Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig anhält...."

Darf man das so verstehen, dass die Erweiterung noch bevor Eiskronenzitadelle eröffnet wird, kommt?

Also ich finde ja, dass die Erweiterung Cataclysm noch etwas auf sich warten kann.

Schade finde ich auch, dass Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche für jeden anders werden, selbst wenn man einen Twink neu macht.
Man hätte es doch sicher mit diesem "Phasing" lösen können.

Aber naja abwarten und Tee trinken.

Btw. Das Addon sieht im bezüglich des Trailers schon verdammt fortgeschritten aus.

Gruß
Genker


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Betoni schrieb:


> oh da hat sich aber einer eingeschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol grad mal 8 Beiträge und denkt er wäre der Größte, wenn er von seinem WoW Lebenslauf erzählt und sich über ein Add-On hermacht das erst in 1-2 Jahren kommt


@topic:
''Das Animationsteam zeigte die Animation der Worgen-Transformation. Zunächst verwandeln sich beide Arme des menschlichen Modells, dann erst der Rest des Körpers untermalt mit einem pompösen Effekt. Wir werden später ein Video veröffentlichen.''


----------



## Schlaubel (21. August 2009)

aaah ich bin ganz feucht im schritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is das geil ich freu mich so...
ich möchte kinder mit blizzard kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verdammt geiles unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> whas geiler Trailer? Ich find den beschissen. Alles andere als Blizz like


Wieso? Schau dir den ersten Trailer zu Wotlk an... die Cinematics dauern ländern und sind meistens für die Intros da...


----------



## Meladilegno (21. August 2009)

gähn


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

schorschix schrieb:


> alles was schön und gut ist...aber jeder hat das recht auf freie meinungsäußerung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Süchti...-.-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> aaah ich bin ganz feucht im schritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (21. August 2009)

> ZITAT(Betoni @ 21.08.2009, 23:34) *
> mal im ernst , wer neu beginnt in wow bzw angefangen hat findets toll .
> aber nach 4 jahren ist entgültig schluss .
> blizz fürt die selbstzerstörung fort.
> ...



nach 3 monaten immer noch so wow versuchtet das man im forum rumstöbert?


----------



## schorschix (21. August 2009)

lol ne so hab ich das nicht gemeint :/ @ Veilchen


----------



## wuschel21 (21. August 2009)

Gänsehaut beim vid. selbst nach 12x schauen, immer bei den texten und dem allgemeinen EINFACH NUR HAMMER !


----------



## Audi_The_Best (21. August 2009)

Wahnsinn,Titte,einfach geil,dass es heute Abend noch bestätigt wurde,ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Kremlin (21. August 2009)

Ich find das garnicht so toll. Tauren Paladin? Das ist doch alles Schmonz. :\


----------



## Feremus (21. August 2009)

das schöne ander geschichte ist , das ALLE inis überarbeitet werden müssen oder ? . wenn man sich die karte von neuem wow anschaut auf seite eins dieses beitrages , dann muss man davon ausgehen und erlich gesagt finde ich das echt klasse das alles über den haufen geworfen wird . die "nutzlosen" gebiete veschwinden undd der alten welt wird ein neuer hauch von frische eingebleut . echt super freue mich echt riesig drauf .


----------



## SirCotare (21. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, das ist echt der Hammer! Was Blizzard da macht... pompös! Ein Projekt der Sonderklasse, auch wenn ich es nicht so sonderlich toll finde, dass die alte Welt dafür sterben muss. Im Grunde machen sie ja nichts anderes als ein WoW2 welches eben fliessend auf WoW folgt. Aber geil!

btw. wir haben auch ein paar Bilder und Infos auf http://wow.3025-game.de/blizzcon_2009/


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (21. August 2009)

immer diese geheule warum ? wenn euch was net passt ok aber vermiesst es nicht denen die es toll finden punkt 

und wer kein bock mehr auf wow hat sols für sich behalten interessiert keinen warum welshalb ihr aufhört oder es nicht mehr mögt 


ich zu meinem teil find das neue addon mal genial endlich tut sich mal was die komplette welt ändert sich das ist doch genau das was wir uns alle gewünscht haben!

und an die dene es nicht passt die frag ich mal was zum teufel wollt ihr eigenltich jeder normale mensch entwickelt sich im leben weiter warum solln oder dürfen den das game nicht auch besser als wenn immer alles gleich bleibt langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn in Amerika, Frankreich und China die Fans auf den Straßen randallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Lol grad mal 8 Beiträge und denkt er wäre der Größte



Lol, gerad mal 69 Beiträge und denkt er wäre der Größte wenn er andere User flamed


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Starcraft II war auch fast sicher für 2009 geplant, und was war ? Genau, die Verschiebung... Sie werden es dann erst im Winter 2010 schaffen, vorher wohl nicht



Jaaaa es gibt >1< Team in der ganzen Company, die GLEICHZEITIG an SC2,D3 UND WoW:C arbeiten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der einzige grund warum SC2 verschieben, ist das Battle.net. Es ist eben nicht so, wie sie es wollen - das hat rein garnichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun. Wenn man schon vergleiche zieht, dann bitte mit Wotlk. Dort hat es von der Ankündigung bis zum Release nicht wirklich lang gedauert, und ich denke, das wird jetzt auch der Fall sein. Im November steht 3.2.2 mit Onyxia an, im Frühjahr wird man dann den Lichkönig aufs Maul geben können, das Sommerloch deckt dann 3.4 mit ieinem Raid und dann steht im Herbst Cataclysm in den Regalen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn in Amerika, Frankreich und China die Fans auf den Straßen randallieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso sollten sie?


----------



## Byakko (21. August 2009)

> Hm ich finde das Addon viel zu früh! Arthas hat nicht ma die Bühne betretten und dann kündigen sie direkt das nächste Addon an. Das ist nur noch Geldgeilehei. KEINE firma würde nach einem Jahr direkt das nächste Addon raushauen.



Blizzard ist ja auch ein Wohltätigkeitsverein. Frag mal deinen Chef warum er dich beschäftigt... Bestimmt nicht weil er dich so toll findet sonder weil er mit dir Geld verdienen will, das ist Sinn und Zweck einer Firma. Du gehst ja auch nicht aus langeweile arbeiten oder? (Vorrausgesetzt du arbeitest überhaupt)


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

NEED BETA!¡


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Sieht alles schonmal sehr geil aus! Macht auf jeden Fall Laune, der Trailer.
Bin bis jezze vom neuen Addon überzeugt, bis auf die Tauren-Pala Geschichte da^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (21. August 2009)

Alter Falter ich bin mal gespannt !!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf die Todesminen "in Erinnerungen schwelg"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betoni (21. August 2009)

jo @ Georan 

ist wie ne sucht hoffe werde bald geheilt von ^^


----------



## Ferox21 (21. August 2009)

Blizzard, ihr hab die alte Welt zerstört, ihr Schweine!

*g* Aber mal im ernst:
Ich finde den Komplettumbau der alten Welt richtig und auch wichtig. Vor einer Benutzung durch Flugmounts war das eh unumgänglich. Allerdings ist das schon eine Herkulesaufgabe, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Blizzard das packt. Auch der Rest sieht alles interessant für mich aus. Da ich lieber twinke als raide kommt mir eine komplett umgekrempelte Welt gerade recht. Und da ich schon immer mal einen Druiden spielen wollte, werde ich mit der wohl sehr seltsamen Konstallation Worden-Druide die neue, alte Welt erkunden.

Natürlich bleiben noch eine Menge Fragen offen, aber ich freue mich erstmal riesig. Mit Jimmy Raynors Worten: "Das könnte gut werden."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Schmonz. :\


erinnert mich bisschen an den Marcel Reich-Ranicki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (21. August 2009)

ich spiele seit 6monaten kein WoW mehr... aber diese erweiterung reißt mich wirklich! 
ich habe seit 2006 gespeilt, also ziemlich lange und auch davor viele infos über´s spiel gehabt und bekommen durch mein nachbarn.

will jetzt wirklich ein letztes mal azeroth durchstreifen! mit meinem Tauren alles fotografieren um das alte azeroth und das neue azeroth zu verglleichen^^ 
hab jetzt wirklich richtig bock auf WoW^^

denk mir aber das einige oder auch viele nicht so toll finden. find ich auch ok. Nicht jedem kann alles gefallen. Ich weis nict ob die abonennten zahl steigen fallen, oder stagnieren wird. werden denk ich einige aufhören, einige die aufgehört haben, aber es nicht komplett abgeschrieben habe vllt nochmal reinschnuppern (wie ich) und einige neueinsteiger wie immer reinkommen. 

Meiner meinung nach wird das die mit abstandt beste und beeindruckenste erweiterung von WoW! ich weis wirklich nicht wie Blizz das toppen will. 



aber werd jetzt schon WoW vermissen... aber egal^^  ich persöhnlich freu mich auf die erweiterung!


----------



## Bosska (21. August 2009)

Ohh ja endlich freu mich riesig drauf ob wohl die worgs besser zur horde passen und die goblins zu den ally´s finde ich =) ob da wohl auch der fraktions wechsel kommt?


----------



## jajasosoaha (21. August 2009)

Naja... Goblins bei der Horde und Worgen bei den Allis, also vom Gefühl her hätte es andersrum besser gepasst... Grad auch weil Gilneas oben bei Silberwald liegt etc. pp...

Auch level 85... damit noch 3 addons bis 100 reinpassen, oder was?

Damit liesse sich ja noch leben. Aber das mit den alten Gebieten ist eher scheisse. Die total zu verändern ist für Nostalgiker ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Der EP/ Levelstopp hätte es nämlich ermöglicht eine schöne 60er Gilde zu balsteln und Pre BC etwas hoch zu halten. Einfach nur aus Spass.

Allerdings Ist DM Hero und BSF Hero einfach nur geil. Das hat wirklich noch gefehlt.

Und bevor jetzt auch hier gleich das "Faschisten - Ping - Pong": Omg -  stfu - noob - kacknoob - immer einmal kacknoob nehr als du- losgeht, lernt andere meinungen gelten zu lassen...

Mfg tralala


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. August 2009)

Bin gerade erst online gekommen 
und hätte nicht gedacht das Blizz
sowas gleich raushaut und schon
paar Gebiete zeigt bwz die verändert
wurden oO

Echt viele Infos schon im Trailer.


Need Deathwing Wallpaper (1920x1080)^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das die neuen Startgebiete nicht überfüllt werden. (Wie in BC)
Und das nicht zu viele 80er die neuen Zonen stürmen (Dann bleiben ja keine Mobs für quests mehr übrig, obwohl es lustig wäre wie 15 Leute auf einen Mob warten und sich dann auf ihn stürzen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raoul9753 (21. August 2009)

Ok, ich oute mich mal, bisher bin ich überzeugter Pserver Spieler auf Seiten der Horde (mit der Faust auf die Brust schlag^^) aber jetzt, wo ich diesen Trailer gesehen habe, weiß ich schon, dass ich ende 2010 meinem Pserver den Rücken kehren und auf dem Offiziellen Server anfangen werde... bei der Allianz... auch wenns weh tut, die Horde zu verlassen, die Worgen sind einfach nur genial^^ (Zumal habe ich freunde bei der Allianz xD)

Geiler Traier, geile Erweiterung, und jeder der nur halb so vernarrt in die WC Saga ist wie ich, wird verstehen, dass ich eine Gänsehaut habe^^ 
Es geht endlich weiter, die Saga wird weiter erzählt und nicht nur ausgeschlachtet... Das war alle Jahre des Wartens wert. Deathwing, ich komme^^


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sieht alles schonmal sehr geil aus! Macht auf jeden Fall Laune, der Trailer.
> Bin bis jezze vom neuen Addon überzeugt, bis auf die Tauren-Pala Geschichte da^^


Sind halt wegen dem Stunen imba :-/


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2009)

jajasosoaha schrieb:


> Naja... Goblins bei der Horde und Worgen bei den Allis, also vom Gefühl her hätte es andersrum besser gepasst... Grad auch weil Gilneas oben bei Silberwald liegt etc. pp...



was hat bitteschön die position des startgebiets mit der fraktionszugehörigkeit zu tun? nelfen starten auch auf kalimdor un sin nich horde.
mal abgesehen davon dass die worgen menschen waren und ein problem mit untoten haben, warum sollten sie sich dann mit den verlassenen verbünden??


----------



## Deis (21. August 2009)

Ich bin grad ziemlich uebergeregt. Freue mich tierisch darauf. Endlich nicht zum zwanigsten Mal die gleichen alten Quests im Rotkammgebirge etc.
Gilneas erinnert mich voll an die Zeit von Jack the Ripper.

Hat jemand ne Idee was "Pfad der Titanen" ist?


----------



## Byakko (21. August 2009)

> obwohl es lustig wäre wie 15 Leute auf einen Mob warten und sich dann auf ihn stürzen) rolleyes.gif



Wenn du das lustig findest geh Final Fantasy XI spielen, da kannst du das alle 21-24 Stunden haben, aber mit 100-200 Leuten die alle auf 1 Worldboss warten ^^


----------



## Ludian (21. August 2009)

Blizz legt endlich die Karten auf den Tisch xD

Ich freu mich schon :-)


----------



## skap (21. August 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Ich bin grad ziemlich uebergeregt. Freue mich tierisch darauf. Endlich nicht zum zwanigsten Mal die gleichen alten Quests im Rotkammgebirge etc.
> Gilneas erinnert mich voll an die Zeit von Jack the Ripper.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee was "Pfad der Titanen" ist?





> Meisterungssystem
> Wir haben geplant, das Talentsystem für jede Klasse genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und zu überarbeiten, um höheren Spielspaß und größere Entscheidungsfreiheit für Spieler zu erreichen, ohne eine große Anzahl von praktisch „vorgeschriebenen“ Fähigkeiten. Dafür führen wir das Meisterungssystem ein, durch das Spieler einzigartige passive Fähigkeiten und Verbesserungen der Statuswerte erlangen können, je nach gewählten Talenten.


----------



## Deis (21. August 2009)

Danke


----------



## Veilchen (21. August 2009)

Bosska schrieb:


> Ohh ja endlich freu mich riesig drauf ob wohl die worgs besser zur horde passen und die goblins zu den ally´s finde ich =) ob da wohl auch der fraktions wechsel kommt?



Ne...Goblins und Gnome verstehen sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raoul9753 schrieb:


> Ok, ich oute mich mal, bisher bin ich überzeugter Pserver Spieler auf Seiten der Horde (mit der Faust auf die Brust schlag^^) aber jetzt, wo ich diesen Trailer gesehen habe, weiß ich schon, dass ich ende 2010 meinem Pserver den Rücken kehren und auf dem Offiziellen Server anfangen werde... bei der Allianz... auch wenns weh tut, die Horde zu verlassen, die Worgen sind einfach nur genial^^ (Zumal habe ich freunde bei der Allianz xD)
> 
> Geiler Traier, geile Erweiterung, und jeder der nur halb so vernarrt in die WC Saga ist wie ich, wird verstehen, dass ich eine Gänsehaut habe^^
> Es geht endlich weiter, die Saga wird weiter erzählt und nicht nur ausgeschlachtet... Das war alle Jahre des Wartens wert. Deathwing, ich komme^^


P-Server wird mit der Zeit langweilig...


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Cloud Computing währe doch hammer für die Erweiterung,
aber denke das braucht noch paar Jährchen entwicklung^^


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Eben genau das isses. Sie wird mal weitergefuehrt. In die richtige Richtung, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

endlich legal zb. nach flughafen von if kommen!per fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Ganz klares JA bisher, alle Klassenänderungen in Verbindung zur Rasse sind logisch, auch wenn nicht unbedingt nötig.Aber wie gesagt ist alles logisch, jeder Änderung.Die Neugestaltung Azeroths ist genial,die Story auch und was es mit bestimmten Neuerungen auf sich hat werdn wir sehn!

Und...

....

....

Keine neue Op Heldenklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> P-Server wird mit der Zeit langweilig...



Halte ich für ne Aussage von jemandem der keine Ahnung von Pservern hat. Wenn du auf nem Server ingame Freunde hast, ists recht egal ob das nen BLizz oder Private Server ist, mit Freunden wird's bekanntlich nie langweilig.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Im Video wird gesagt:
> "Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig anhält...."
> 
> Darf man das so verstehen, dass die Erweiterung noch bevor Eiskronenzitadelle eröffnet wird, kommt?



Dann hör auch weiter:

"...ringen die stolzen Verteidiger Azeroth darum, dauerhaft frieden zu finden."

Klingt für mich so, als gibt es zwei "Parteien". Die eine Partei schlägt sich in Northrend richtung Arthas, die zweie Partei will friedlich leben?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Ne...Goblins und Gnome verstehen sich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich würd mir gern einen machen....nur......sind die legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Keine neue Op Heldenklasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir Dks sind nicht overpro xD


----------



## Bloodlight (22. August 2009)

... wäre es nicht logischer die bösen warge zu den horde und die süßen, neutralen goblins zu den allis?


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Die P-Server-Diskussion hört sofort auf, sonst ist der Thread schneller zu als ihr Cataclysm sagen könnt.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> ... wäre es nicht logischer die bösen warge zu den horde und die süßen, neutralen goblins zu den allis?



Epic Fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> ... wäre es nicht logischer die bösen warge zu den horde und die süßen, neutralen goblins zu den allis?



Hmm ja eigentlich schon,
aber die Hautfarbe von den Goblins und
Orcs passt doch ^^

kenne mich jetzt nicht so mit der Story aus


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Achja und nachträglich (Edit geht ned, höö) der Content für Raider soll schwer werdn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> ... wäre es nicht logischer die bösen warge zu den horde und die süßen, neutralen goblins zu den allis?


Wie schon gesagt:
Goblins + Gnome = Hass

@Mod: Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die P-Server-Diskussion hört sofort auf, sonst ist der Thread schneller zu als ihr Cataclysm sagen könnt.


ich kanns eh nich aus sprechen...ich hör aber trotzdem auf...


----------



## Raaandy (22. August 2009)

find das gerade sehr geil zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle sind so happy vom addon^^ aber hab mir mal den thread davor angeschaut "Catalysm?!" da wurde noch spekuliert über worgs und das soviele klassen plözlich neue karrieren einschlagen können... un da haben alle gemeint es wäre kacke

und jetzt sind alle happy...^^ ich glaube ihr verarscht euch selber und folgt blizz überall hin.

alle veteranen wenn noch welche übrig sind werden aufhören...


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Achja und nachträglich (Edit geht ned, höö) der Content für Raider soll schwer werdn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird er denke ich nicht, wenn Blizz in Cataclysm die gleiche Mentalität wie in Wrath of the loot king beibehält wird Deathwing genau son freeloot wie Malygos, Schade wenn man bedenkt das er einer der wohl stärksten Gegner der Warcraft Geschichte ist.


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

was passiert mit den nordend gebieten die gehören schließlich auch zu azeroth?


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> find das gerade sehr geil zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woher willst du wissen das ein Spiel das erst in 1-2 Jahren rauskommt, schlecht ist?
Ich tipp auf eine 80-90% Wertung von Spieletipps...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (22. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> find das gerade sehr geil zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die beschreiben fand ich selbst scheiße, aber der trailer war der hammer^^


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> alle veteranen wenn noch welche übrig sind werden aufhören...



Me Veteran,aufhören? Ich denk nicht dran,ich wette wie schon teilweise bestätigtie Leute die aufgehört haben werdn wohl wieder reinschnuppern,weils so interessant scheint.Zurecht!

Edit:Edit geht wieder bei mir.

Edit2: Deathwing ist nicht der stärkste in der History 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Goblins werdn uns sicher sagen,  wie man die Rüstung von ihm schwächen kann und die Allianz wird scheitern muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wird er denke ich nicht, wenn Blizz in Cataclysm die gleiche Mentalität wie in Wrath of the loot king beibehält wird Deathwing genau son freeloot wie Malygos, Schade wenn man bedenkt das er einer der wohl stärksten Gegner der Warcraft Geschichte ist.



Hm, Deathwing als Addon-Endgegner dürfte eher wie Arthas werden, wie auch immer das ist.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> was passiert mit den nordend gebieten die gehören schließlich auch zu azeroth?


es wurde auch gesagt das nur die classicn gebiete gemacht werden..


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: Ihr dürft gerne über das Addon Cataclysm diskutieren, aber Spam und "Ololol, Aion owned"-Sprüche gehören hier NICHT rein.


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Hm, Deathwing als Addon-Endgegner dürfte eher wie Arthas werden, wie auch immer das ist.



Glaubst du wirklich Arthas wird DIE große Herausforderung? Wird denke ich nicht schwerer sein als Yoggi +2, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## baumthekaito (22. August 2009)

aso thx


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Hm, Deathwing als Addon-Endgegner dürfte eher wie Arthas werden, wie auch immer das ist.




Genau!

Illidan kam mit Contentpatch
Arthas wird auch mit einem kommen
und Deathwing auch.

Alel werden eh wieder rumheulen das man ihn dann noch
killen kann, aber es währe echt scheiße wenn er gleich da währe xD



Bin eigentlich gespannt was es für eine neue Hauptstadt geben wird :/


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Hm, Deathwing als Addon-Endgegner dürfte eher wie Arthas werden, wie auch immer das ist.


Wenn Arthas überhauptmal gebracht wird :-(


----------



## EisblockError (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich Arthas wird DIE große Herausforderung? Wird denke ich nicht schwerer sein als Yoggi +2, wenn überhaupt.




Wohl eher Naxxx...


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Ich bin derweil seit 3,5 Jahren bei WoW und ich werde nicht daran denken aufzuhoeren. Ich werd jetzt mal fuer ne Weile AION spielen, einfach weil ich mal Abwechselung brauche und nicht jeden Tag Erbsensuppe mag. Allerspaetestens zum naechsten AddOn bin ich wieder da. Wahrscheinlich schon wenn die Eiskronenzitadelle eroeffnet wird.
Mich fesselt die Geschichte um Warcraft einfach zu sehr als dass ich aufhoeren wuerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> Wenn Arthas überhauptmal gebracht wird :-(



Vom Buffed Blizzconblog:


> Frage: Wie bringt Ihr Eiskronenzitadelle zum Leben?
> 
> Antwort: Wir mussten herausfinden, wie die Zitadelle interessant aussehen würde. Das war eine Herausforderung. Aber wir glauben, wir haben ein gutes Layout gefunden.


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich Arthas wird DIE große Herausforderung? Wird denke ich nicht schwerer sein als Yoggi +2, wenn überhaupt.



Och, Naxx-Ulda war doch schon eine gute Steigerung, Ulda-Onyxia-Arthas wird schon ok...Auch wenn nach einigen Nerfs er ohne Hardmodes auch simpel werden wird (aber da sist halt Blizzards neue Philosophie).


----------



## Exhumedx (22. August 2009)

Was ein Rotz, Troll Druide.. Tauren Paladin ... und die neuen Völker ... lvl 85 wieder 40€ ausgeben für den selben mist den man vor 2 Jahren mit BC hatte nur andere Texturen... Epic Fail..


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich gespannt was es für eine neue Hauptstadt geben wird :/



meinst du wie Dalalol oder Shattrath wo dir die leute um die Ohren fliegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder meinst du, dass Og ja zerstört werden sollte?



Exhumedx schrieb:


> Was ein Rotz, Troll Druide.. Tauren Paladin ... und die neuen Völker ... lvl 85 wieder 40&#8364; ausgeben für den selben mist den man vor 2 Jahren mit BC hatte nur andere Texturen... Epic Fail..



Die neuen Zusammensetzungen sind alle logisch, auch wenn nicht unverzichtbar.Du weisst ausserdem noch garned wie es wird.Oder arbeitest du bei Blizz?

Bisher hört es sich gut an, und wir sollten uns freuen solange es geht ^^


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

Sie wollen es halt denen leicht machen die nicht so gut im PVE sind bzw. Neulinge...deshalb sind die Inis/Raids so leicht...


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wird er denke ich nicht, wenn Blizz in Cataclysm die gleiche Mentalität wie in Wrath of the loot king beibehält wird Deathwing genau son freeloot wie Malygos, Schade wenn man bedenkt das er einer der wohl stärksten Gegner der Warcraft Geschichte ist.



Komisch, also mir wäre es völlig egal wie schwer der oder die Bosse werden.

Das ganze drum herum macht's doch. Und irgendwann liegt jeder Boss im Dreck, das ist ja schließlich Sinn des Spiels.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> meinst du wie Dalalol oder Shattrath wo dir die leute um die Ohren fliegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas wie Dalaran^^


OG soll eien dicke Panzerung haben laut
meinem Kumpel der die ganze Zeit schon
den Livestream anschaut^^


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Komisch, also mir wäre es völlig egal wie schwer der oder die Bosse werden.
> 
> Das ganze drum herum macht's doch. Und irgendwann liegt jeder Boss im Dreck, das ist ja schließlich Sinn des Spiels.


dito!


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> meinst du wie Dalalol oder Shattrath wo dir die leute um die Ohren fliegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So wie ich es verstanden habe passiert das NICHT!


----------



## Baldrius (22. August 2009)

ich hab mir den trailer grad reingezogen und ich kann nur sagen: WOOOOOWWW!!!!

ICH LIEBE EUCH BLIZZ!!


----------



## Veilchen (22. August 2009)

''Und damit enden Fragestunde sowie Panel. Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, ob ich die Startzone der spielbaren Goblins austesten kann, ''
Das wäre doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Komisch, also mir wäre es völlig egal wie schwer der oder die Bosse werden.
> 
> Das ganze drum herum macht's doch. Und irgendwann liegt jeder Boss im Dreck, das ist ja schließlich Sinn des Spiels.



Nicht wirklich. Ich meine einer der stärksten, wenn nicht sogar der stärkste Gegner im Warcraft Universum (ok, sargeras dürft noch mächtiger sein) wird einfach so von 10 / 25 dahergalufenen Typen umgehaun die sich mit Schuppen / Haut / Fell von Tieren bedecken und nen Zahn / Bein / whatever als Waffe nehmen. Hallo?!


----------



## Anburak-G (22. August 2009)

Finds aber schon recht krass, das Blizz schon soviele Infos zur Erweiterung rausgibt, wo WOTLK doch noch bei weitem nicht durch ist....


Naja, lass mich mal überraschen^^


----------



## Bloodlight (22. August 2009)

wann kommts eig. raus?


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Blizzard alles richtig gemacht.
Yogg- Saron, Yogg- Saron. Wer zum Teufel ist Yogg- Saron? Neltharion, DAS ist eine wahre Kapazitaet auf seinem Gebiet =)


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich meine einer der stärksten, wenn nicht sogar der stärkste Gegner im Warcraft Universum (ok, sargeras dürft noch mächtiger sein) wird einfach so von 10 / 25 dahergalufenen Typen umgehaun die sich mit Schuppen / Haut / Fell von Tieren bedecken und nen Zahn / Bein / whatever als Waffe nehmen. Hallo?!



Außerdem war Malygos nicht der Angekündigte "Erweiterungsteaserboss"
sondern Arthas. Also wird Deathwing auch später kommen.
(war nicht an dich eigentlich gerichtet)


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

Sie peilen wohl 2010 an, denke es wird traditionell Ende nächsten Jahres auf Anfang 2011 verschoben.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Sie peilen wohl 2010 an, denke es wird traditionell Ende nächsten Jahres auf Anfang 2011 verschoben.



/sign^^


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Außerdem war Malygos nicht der Angekündigte "Erweiterungsteaserboss"
> sondern Arthas. Also wird Deathwing auch später kommen.
> (war nicht an dich eigentlich gerichtet)



Ich wollte halt nur nen Vergleich zwischen den Drachenaspekten darstellen, und man kann ja nicht leugnen das Malygos nen mächtiger Aspekt ist bzw. mittlerweile war.


----------



## Seryma (22. August 2009)

Ich finde das AddOn teilweise jetzt schon geil, teilweise könnt ich meinen Kopf wiedermal an der Tischkante zerschlagen...

Gute Seiten, wie ich finde: 

Neue Rassen
Flugmounts in Azeroth
Veränderte Welt

Schlechte Seiten:

Wtf? Tauren Palas, Zwerg Magier, Blutelf Krieger??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es wurde nicht gesagt, wo man die neuen 5 lvl machen darf.. kein Content?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso zum Geier sollte Desolace plötzlich von Pflanzen überwuchert sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt nur nen Vergleich zwischen den Drachenaspekten darstellen, und man kann ja nicht leugnen das Malygos nen mächtiger Aspekt ist bzw. mittlerweile war.



Naja nen gewissen Kompromiss zwischen Content aufschieben + 08/15 Bosse töten und mächtigere Gegner zum Freeloot machen muss schon da sein.


----------



## schorschix (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Sie peilen wohl 2010 an, denke es wird traditionell Ende nächsten Jahres auf Anfang 2011 verschoben.



ich glaub es kommt früher, allein schon wegen dem witschaftlichen faktor^^


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> Endlich wird die Warcraft geschichte und die ganze Lore weiter geschrieben.Endlich !!!!!!!


Lore?! Die Lore wird mit Füssen getreten wie immer, tja WoW ist wirklich nur noch Blizzards Geldesel, ich wette hier und jetzt mit euch das folgende Inhalte noch kommen werden:
-Old IF
-Old ZG
-Mc Retro
-Thunderfury Retro
-BWL Retro
-AQ40 Retro
-Naxx Retro Retro (aka Kel thuzad ist tod, doch nicht, doch ist er, neee doch nicht!)

Blizzard wird mit diesem Addon einen Haufen Kunden verlieren da leg ich meine Hand für ins Feuer! Ich meine ok, Zwergenschamane, na ja...., Blutelfkrieger wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke ok, aber bitte?! TAUREN PALADIN? Ich glaub es hackt!


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich finde das AddOn teilweise jetzt schon geil, teilweise könnt ich meinen Kopf wiedermal an der Tischkante zerschlagen...
> 
> Gute Seiten, wie ich finde:
> 
> ...



nicht aufmerksam gelesen? man darf nach wotlk in hyjal anfangen, dann gehts weiter bis man am ende auf den twilighthighlands is (iwie so heißen die)


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lore?! Die Lore wird mit Füssen getreten wie immer, tja WoW ist wirklich nur noch Blizzards Geldesel, ich wette hier und jetzt mit euch das folgende Inhalte noch kommen werden:
> -Old IF
> -Old ZG
> -Mc Retro
> ...



*gnom kriegerin zustimm*


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich meine einer der stärksten, wenn nicht sogar der stärkste Gegner im Warcraft Universum (ok, sargeras dürft noch mächtiger sein) wird einfach so von 10 / 25 dahergalufenen Typen umgehaun die sich mit Schuppen / Haut / Fell von Tieren bedecken und nen Zahn / Bein / whatever als Waffe nehmen. Hallo?!



Klar, das mag für die Story von Warcraft eher schlecht sein, aber WoW ist eine eigene Welt in Warcraft... du spielst halt alles durch. Klar dass dann irgendwann auch die dicksten Typen aus der Geschichte von Warcraft über die Wupper gehen!

Im Film wird es sicher anders sein und die Bücher gibts ja auch noch, da passiert das ja nicht.
Aber in WoW muss man damit leben dass sich alles ändert, es ist ja schließlich ein Spiel, da ist halt alles möglich, und irgendwann wird eben alles gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Ist Lich King tot nein?, ist der komische Drache dann tot, nein?...


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2009)

Achja was mich am allermeisten stört: 
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl im Moment ist es sinnlos noch WoW zu spielen, in paar Monaten (12 oder so) kommt n Addon was komplett alles übern Haufen wirft, Epix? Pah kannste in Tonne treten, evtl reroll ich ja oder hör oder was auch immer, es kommt mir einfach "sinnlos" vor obwohl es nur ein Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Film wird es sicher anders sein und die Bücher gibts ja auch noch, da passiert das ja nicht.
> Aber in WoW muss man damit leben dass sich alles ändert, es ist ja schließlich ein Spiel, da ist halt alles möglich, und irgendwann wird eben alles gelegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es sich in WoW ändert wird die Lore damit umgeschrieben, d.h. im Film / kommenden Büchern muss diese Änderung berücksichtigt werden, wenn das ganze auch nur ansatzweise authentisch wirken soll.


----------



## Deis (22. August 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wieso zum Geier sollte Desolace plötzlich von Pflanzen überwuchert sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man sich mal unsere Erdkugel anguckt gibt es Gebiete die fast das ganze Jahr ueber trocken sind und wahrend der Regenperiode ein strahlendes Meer aus Flora und Faune werden.
Desolace liegt an Meer, sollte durchs Durchbrechen Neltharions die Kueste bersten und Wasser ins Landesinnere laufen, wirds dort schneller gruen als Du ein Kind gebaeren kannst.


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achja was mich am allermeisten stört:
> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl im Moment ist es sinnlos noch WoW zu spielen, in paar Monaten (12 oder so) kommt n Addon was komplett alles übern Haufen wirft, Epix? Pah kannste in Tonne treten, evtl reroll ich ja oder hör oder was auch immer, es kommt mir einfach "sinnlos" vor obwohl es nur ein Spiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, dann spiel doch aus Spaß und nicht aus Erfolgsgier...es gibt genug andere Möglichkeit der nachzujagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wobei dieses Thema hier nicht wirklich was zu suchen hat.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Nochmal: Alle Klassenzusammenstellungen sind logisch, und wegen Tauren Pala, wo die meisten rumheulen:

Tauren habn sich den Druiden vom n811 abgeguckt,Mond ist ein Auge von elune (den die Kühe anbeten) und die Sonne anscheinend das andere...also guckn sich die Elune Fanatiker wie bei den Druiden beim n811 nun das Licht (Sonne-2tes Auge von elune) bei den B11/Zwerg/Mensch ab...dam dam da...Begründung geliefert...holt euchn Mimimi Lollipop...

Und ich weiss das Og ned plattgemacht wird anscheinend, hab ja auch gesagt: "Dass og zerstört werden SOLLTE"


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achja was mich am allermeisten stört:
> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl im Moment ist es sinnlos noch WoW zu spielen, in paar Monaten (12 oder so) kommt n Addon was komplett alles übern Haufen wirft, Epix? Pah kannste in Tonne treten, evtl reroll ich ja oder hör oder was auch immer, es kommt mir einfach "sinnlos" vor obwohl es nur ein Spiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wie du richtig erkennst, es ist nur ein Spiel... warum also bedröppelt sein.... neuer Content, neuer Spass. Alles ist irgendwann ausgelutscht. 
Es wird auch in Cataclysm irgendwann wieder Epics geben wo sich alle drauf stürzen und auch diese Epics werden irgendwann wohl wieder "alt" sein.

Thats part of the game...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



WeRkO schrieb:


> Wenn es sich in WoW ändert wird die Lore damit umgeschrieben, d.h. im Film / kommenden Büchern muss diese Änderung berücksichtigt werden, wenn das ganze auch nur ansatzweise authentisch wirken soll.



Wieso muss es das?
WoW läuft doch parallel neben Büchern und Film. 
Wieso muss immer alles chronologisch folgen und sich dementsprechend ändern? 
Die Meinung teile ich nicht... denn wie gesagt, WoW ist nur die Spielwiese für die Warcraft Fans. Die richtige Story wird höchstens Warcraft 4 weiterschreiben und auch der Film wird wohl die Story nicht weiterschreiben, denn es ist nur ein Film, den man sich anschaut. Man muss doch nicht alle Medien um Warcraft parallel aufeinander beziehen. 

Bei HDR lohnt sich doch auch das Buch zu lesen, selbst wenn man die Filme schon kennt. Die Story bleibt geschrieben im Buch.... verstehe dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Sprite13 (22. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achja was mich am allermeisten stört:
> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl im Moment ist es sinnlos noch WoW zu spielen, in paar Monaten (12 oder so) kommt n Addon was komplett alles übern Haufen wirft, Epix? Pah kannste in Tonne treten, evtl reroll ich ja oder hör oder was auch immer, es kommt mir einfach "sinnlos" vor obwohl es nur ein Spiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist Unsinn. Es gibt momentan T8 Marken für Daily Hero's, also bitte. Epix kannst du jetzt schon in die Tonne treten, dafür was machen musstest du sowieso nicht.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Sie peilen wohl 2010 an, denke es wird traditionell Ende nächsten Jahres auf Anfang 2011 verschoben.



Hmm, vielleicht ist es mir entfallen - wann wurde nochmal Wotlk verschoben?


----------



## yves1993 (22. August 2009)

What the fuck ist ne Lore? 

Naja...
Also ich find das sieht alles nur HAMMER aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders die Grafik gefällt mir, und das Wasser. Sieht jetzt wie Pudding aus und nichtmehr wie verrührte Götterspeise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso muss es das?
> WoW läuft doch parallel neben Büchern und Film.
> Wieso muss immer alles chronologisch folgen und sich dementsprechend ändern?
> Die Meinung teile ich nicht... denn wie gesagt, WoW ist nur die Spielwiese für die Warcraft Fans. Die richtige Story wird höchstens Warcraft 4 weiterschreiben und auch der Film wird wohl die Story nicht weiterschreiben, denn es ist nur ein Film, den man sich anschaut. Man muss doch nicht alle Medien um Warcraft parallel aufeinander beziehen.



Würdest du die WoW Lore kennen könntest du mein Problem nachvollziehen, da du das aber offensichtlich nicht tust lohnt es sich auch nicht es dir zu erklären, bzw. es zu probieren.

Edit: So, afk, schlafen, flames bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## Sprite13 (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Würdest du die WoW Lore kennen könntest du mein Problem nachvollziehen, da du das aber offensichtlich nicht tust lohnt es sich auch nicht es dir zu erklären, bzw. es zu probieren.



Ich finde die Weiterentwicklung der Lore halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Ich mein, hey, was ausser Maelmstrom hätten sie sonst nehmen sollen? Smaragdgrüner Traum? Ist einfach nicht so geeignet wie der Maelmstrom.


----------



## Hyrn (22. August 2009)

/Ironie on
Tauren Paladine Ftw..!!
/Ironie off

Würd mich nur gern interessieren, wann Blizz anpeilt es auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Splendid (22. August 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht schon längst aufgehört, würde ich spätestens jetzt aufhören ....



Bloß gut das du aufgehört hast, ein Nörgler dem man eh nichts recht machen kann weniger!!!


----------



## Grayback (22. August 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu:

pro: cooles konzept
       grafische überarbeitung
       fliegen in Azeroth
       Deadmines+BSF hero^^


contra: vielleicht eitwas zu mutig
           alte levelgebiete?? twink nr.48 muss ja auch bis 58 für scherbenwelt kommen


also insgesamt find ichs aber sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (22. August 2009)

so wies aussieht wird arthas doch nicht besiegt in nordend oder der lich könig findet einen neuen "wirt"


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht gesagt, wo man die neuen 5 lvl machen darf.. kein Content?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Stockton: Sunken City und Hyjal sind die neuen Startzonen, dann geht es nach Deepholm, von wo Ihr in alle neuen Zonen reisen könnt. Dann folgt Uldum, dann die Twilight Highlands.


----------



## Preator (22. August 2009)

Hyrn schrieb:


> Würd mich nur gern interessieren, wann Blizz anpeilt es auf den Markt zu bringen.



Laut Livestream soll es nächstes Jahr kommen und meistens stimmt es auch wenn Blizzard einen Termin bekannt gibt


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Würdest du die WoW Lore kennen könntest du mein Problem nachvollziehen, da du das aber offensichtlich nicht tust lohnt es sich auch nicht es dir zu erklären, bzw. es zu probieren.


Bist ja ein ganz gescheiter Mensch ... Nein, ist ja ein Kiddy der andere, warum also versuchen ihm auch nur Irgendetwas zu erklären. Pah! Sowas mag ich gar nicht!

Zur Erweiterung:
OMG! - Ich HATTE mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit WoW aufzuhören ... ja ... ich HATTE ...
ABER JETZT!
OMG - DAS ist ja mal das GEILSTE von dem ich je gehört habe ^^ Dagegen ist WotLK und selbst BC ein WITZ!
Ich bin zwar eig. für Horde ftw, aber naja nen Worgen muss schonma sein =)
Und DM, BSF Hero - wtf! Wie toll ist das denn!
Aber das geilste, tollste ist ... Deathwing! Endlich kommt ER! Jahrelang warte ich auf IHN! Man das ist ja mal das beste, was ich seit ... wann ist WotLK rausgekommen? ... Gehört habe ^^

mfg

Der Cataclysm-Süchtige Nekses ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (22. August 2009)

Lächerlich wirds langsam.Gutes am Addon:
-Dass Azeroth wird auf grund auf verändert.Find ich nice,aber ich versteh nicht,wie das dann mit den Lowies sein wird,die dann ins Brachland z.b. gehen.Naja ich könnte mir so vorstellen,dass Blizz ein Event macht,ab 80 oder so,bei dem man erlebt,wie Todeschwinge diese erschütternde Explosion macht und sich Azeroth für einen selber verändert.Wie eben bei diesem Tor da in der Drachenöde

-Worgen/Goblins?Juhu,die neuen Gnom Schurken für die Horde sind da..Nun ja,meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen,persönlich finde ich die neuen Völker nice,aber geschichtlich ein wenig mager.

-Nur 85?Find ich gut,immer 10lvl lvln fand ich persönlich sehr langweilig..Steht bloß die Frage offen,ob die 5 lvl so lang dauernd werden wie 10lvl in Wotlk oder ganz normal wie 5 lvl werden

Die schlechten Seiten:
-In Azeroth fliegen?Geil.Noch mehr Lowie ganken und noch schnelleres Farmen.Am besten Fliegen gleich auf lvl 40 runtersetzen,60% Mount abschaffen und Epic Mount für 20 für 5g.Und Epic fliegen am besten auch noch für 1k g anbieten.Ich hoffe,Blizz macht es wenigstens so,dass,wenn man fliegt,man selber und auch die Lowies denjenigen nicht sehen können oder so,oder nur wenn er abmountet.Irgendwie sowas...

-Zu den neuen Klassenkombinationen a la Zwerg Schamane,Tauren Paladin oder Orc Magier muss man wohl echt nix mehr sagen,außer: Epic Fail.Die einzigen Klassenkombos,die ich nachvollziehen kann,sind diese Hunter Geschichten,Blutelf Krieger und evt. Gnom Priester.

Naja mal schauen,wie´s wird.Wird es noch einfacher,wie Wotlk oder es kommen wieder drölftausend Retro Raids (sowieso ein Witz...),wird die Erweiterung wohl,außer den paar guten Punkten,ein ziemlicher Flopp.Ich würd echt mal gern Blizz´s aktuelle Spielerzahlen wissen...


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht ist es mir entfallen - wann wurde nochmal Wotlk verschoben?



Wann WC3, wann BC, wann SC2, wie lange ist D3 schon in Arbeit?
Sobald ein offizieller Tag angegeben wird kann gut sein das sie, wie bei WotLK, diesen einhalten, aber aktuell wissen wir nur "würden wir gerne 2010 releasen".


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wann WC3, wann BC, wann SC2, wie lange ist D3 schon in Arbeit?
> Sobald ein offizieller Tag angegeben wird kann gut sein das sie, wie bei WotLK, diesen einhalten, aber aktuell wissen wir nur "würden wir gerne 2010 releasen".



Was haben WC3, SC2 und D3 mit WoW zutun??? BC wurde damals verschoben, daraus haben sie aber gelernt und bei Wotlk hat alles reibungslos geklappt. Iwie versteh ich dich nicht wirklich, sry?!


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

gibts eig was neues? der bloq lässt sich bei mir nich wirklich aktualisieren^^


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Was haben WC3, SC2 und D3 mit WoW zutun??? BC wurde damals verschoben, daraus haben sie aber gelernt und bei Wotlk hat alles reibungslos geklappt. Iwie versteh ich dich nicht wirklich, sry?!



Bei WotLK ja, aber SC2 wurde grade eben erst verschoben.
Das was sie bei (Edit, komme mit Addons durcheinanderBC vorallem gelernt haben ist keine genauen Daten anzugeben, sonst hätten sie sich bei SC2 mit einer Aussage wie "wir releasen im 4. Quartal 2009" kräftig aufs Maul gelegt.
"Etwa 2010" ist noch sehr wage.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Naja, ich muss sagen, es gibt etwas, dass nicht so toll ist am AddOn ... Es dauert noch so lange bis zum Release!^^


> -Dass Azeroth wird auf grund auf verändert.Find ich nice,aber ich versteh nicht,wie das dann mit den Lowies sein wird,die dann ins Brachland z.b. gehen.Naja ich könnte mir so vorstellen,dass Blizz ein Event macht,ab 80 oder so,bei dem man erlebt,wie Todeschwinge diese erschütternde Explosion macht und sich Azeroth für einen selber verändert.Wie eben bei diesem Tor da in der Drachenöde



Nein, dass denke ich nicht, ich denke, dass vor dem Release wieder ein Event kommen wird und nach dem Release die Welt für ALLE so "ein bisschen" zersört ist ... Zum Brachland: Das wird in zwei Teile geteilt. Eins zum lvln, eins für höhere Charas.
Und das mit dem Phasing: Das wird so nicht klappen, das mit dem Phasing ist etwas ganz neues bei der Programmierung und noch nicht sehr ausgereift!


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> --Zu den neuen Klassenkombinationen a la Zwerg Schamane,Tauren Paladin oder Orc Magier muss man wohl echt nix mehr sagen,außer: Epic Fail.Die einzigen Klassenkombos,die ich nachvollziehen kann,sind diese Hunter Geschichten,Blutelf Krieger und evt. Gnom Priester.



du ignorierst auch ALLE erklärungen zu den klassenkombos? die wurden hier und im alten cataclysm-thread bestimmt 100mal erläutert, warum das alles logik- und loremäßig hinhaut...


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> du ignorierst auch ALLE erklärungen zu den neuen klassenkombos oder? die wurden hier sowie im alten cataclysm-thread bestimmt 100mal erläutert, dass das alles lore- und logikmäßig einwandfrei hinkommt



ich alleine 3 mal, ausserdem haben MANCHE KEINE AHNUNG!!!

Wer lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil, Brachland z.b. wird ca. halbiert.Beide Hälften dichter besiedelt mit Qs und Mobs, eins für Lowie eins für 80+


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Es wird mit Sicherheit noch 2009 kommen, oder im 1. Quartal 2010.


----------



## HappyChaos (22. August 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> du ignorierst auch ALLE erklärungen zu den neuen klassenkombos oder? die wurden hier sowie im alten cataclysm-thread bestimmt 100mal erläutert, dass das alles lore- und logikmäßig einwandfrei hinkommt


Naja,24 Thread Seiten durchzulesen liegen mir eben nicht so,weiß ja nicht,ob du drauf stehst.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Naja,24 Thread Seiten durchzulesen liegen mir eben nicht so,weiß ja nicht,ob du drauf stehst.



ich war bei beiden threads von anfang an dabei, kein problem gehabt


----------



## Werfloh (22. August 2009)

Ich finds herrlich wie schnell der Thread hier auf 24 Seiten gewachsen ist. Wofür der Spekulationsthread ne knappe Woche gebraucht hat, das schafft der Bestätigungsthread innerhalb von 4 Stunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich übigens auch wie ein Schnitzel aufs neue Addon.

Aber noch eine Frage: Wurden eigentlich schon weibliche Worgen gezeigt? Bisher sahen die alle so männlich aus.^^


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> -Zu den neuen Klassenkombinationen a la Zwerg Schamane,Tauren Paladin oder Orc Magier muss man wohl echt nix mehr sagen,außer: Epic Fail.Die einzigen Klassenkombos,die ich nachvollziehen kann,sind diese Hunter Geschichten,Blutelf Krieger und evt. Gnom Priester.



Das meiste lässt sich sehr wohl mit der Lore vereinbaren! Die Wildhammer Zwerge waren mal Schamanen! Und abgesehen davon:
DIE GESCHICHTE VON WARCRAFT GEHT _JETZT_ WEITER! Blizz kann also tun und lassen was es will, weil die Geschichte jetzt weitergeht und keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt sind!


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Offizielle aktuelle Infos von Blizzard: http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/10546328079


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es wird mit Sicherheit noch 2009 kommen, oder im 1. Quartal 2010.



Ich hab nen Kollegen von dem der Bruder kennt einen dessen Vater bei Blizzard Deutschland im Besucherzentrum arbeitet und der hat mir gesagt das Addon kommt noch vor Aion raus!!!!!!!


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Bei WotLK ja, aber SC2 wurde grade eben erst verschoben.
> Das was sie bei WotLK vorallem gelernt haben ist keine genauen Daten anzugeben, sonst hätten sie sich bei SC2 mit einer Aussage wie "wir releasen im 4. Quartal 2009" kräftig aufs Maul gelegt.
> "Etwa 2010" ist noch sehr wage.



Und genau das ist es - bei Wotlk hat man sich Zeit gelassen mit einem Releasedate. Heute sagten sie "Wir planen einen Release 2010". Und wie es mit der Entwicklung mit SC2 (und dem dazugehörigen b.net - warum das Spiel auch verschoben wurde) vorran geht, darauf hat doch das Entwicklerteam von WoW absolut rein Garnichts zu tun?! Die Macher von der Fifaserie haben doch auch nichts mit Sims am Hut?! Und warum sollte WoW:C erst 2011 kommen - sorry, aber das ist wirklich lächerlich.. Ich denke mal, November 2010 wirds in den Regalen stehen.

Jetzt klär mich doch bitte auf, warum das Addon deines Erachtens keinesfalls 2010 rauskommt?!


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Naja,24 Thread Seiten durchzulesen liegen mir eben nicht so,weiß ja nicht,ob du drauf stehst.



Die letzten 2 hätten es auch getan ...


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Also heißt es ja, das WoW schon bald erhätlich sein wird. Entweder Ende November oder nächstes Jahr. Wobei ich sehr auf November schätze.


----------



## Kahadan (22. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> -Worgen/Goblins?Juhu,die neuen Gnom Schurken für die Horde sind da..Nun ja,meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen,persönlich finde ich die neuen Völker nice,aber geschichtlich ein wenig mager.
> 
> Blizzard erzählt doch eine stimmige Geschichte zu den Völkern im Trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Technocrat (22. August 2009)

Was man auch immer über das neue Add-on sagen kann, eins ist sicher: Blizzard weiß, wie man die Konkurrenz begräbt. Aion kommt im November? Who cares! Cataclysm ist cooler als Aion, WAR und AoC zusammen...


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es - bei Wotlk hat man sich Zeit gelassen mit einem Releasedate. Heute sagten sie "Wir planen einen Release 2010". Und wie es mit der Entwicklung mit SC2 (und dem dazugehörigen b.net - warum das Spiel auch verschoben wurde) vorran geht, darauf hat doch das Entwicklerteam von WoW absolut rein Garnichts zu tun?! Die Macher von der Fifaserie haben doch auch nichts mit Sims am Hut?! Und warum sollte WoW:C erst 2011 kommen - sorry, aber das ist wirklich lächerlich.. Ich denke mal, November 2010 wirds in den Regalen stehen.
> 
> Jetzt klär mich doch bitte auf, warum das Addon deines Erachtens keinesfalls 2010 rauskommt?!



Keinesfalls? Wo sage ich keinesfalls?
Aber wahrscheinlich 2010 klingt halt nach Ende 2010/Anfang2011, was von beidem: keine Ahnung.

Und ja, die Entwickler haben nichts miteinander zu tun, trotzdem sind sie an die Firmenphilosophie Blizzards und vorallem deren Release-"Masterplan" gebunden, überschneiden sich in diesem Bereich also.
Und ob überhaupt das BC Team mit dem WotLK Team mit dem WoWCat Team was zu tun hat, wer weiß das schon?


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (22. August 2009)

Zonen: Lass uns ein paar feurige Abgründe und Bäume einfügen und es Content nennen

Rassen: Wir bemühen uns nicht mal Goblins zu reskinnen

Klassenkombinationen: Es ist wie Content nur, dass es keinen Aufwand braucht.

Lore: LOL

Original von Netherstorm auf Area 52 in Englisch


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Ihr kennt doch Blizzard. Jeder weiß grad, Lich King ist ausgelutscht, macht kein Spaß. Aber wieso sollte Blizzard die Leute noch mehr verlieren, wenn sie ein neues Spiel ankündigen?

Jeder der 4 Jahre jetzt gezockt hat, denkt sich, boha, das ist ja mal was. Das muss man sich holen das Addon, weil man 2 Jahre in Azeroth rumgestanden hat. Jetzt möchte man es mal wirklich sehen, so wie es im Trailer war. Die Beta wird wahrscheinlich dann auch recht schnell starten.  Wartet doch einfach mal ab. Immer schon den Kuchen aufteilen, bevor er schon gepacken ist.


----------



## Okolonko (22. August 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Ich finds herrlich wie schnell der Thread hier auf 24 Seiten gewachsen ist. Wofür der Spekulationsthread ne knappe Woche gebraucht hat, das schafft der Bestätigungsthread innerhalb von 4 Stunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





bild einer bekannten deuteschen Politikerin entfernt! ^^

wenns nicht erlaubt ist bitte wieder löschen!


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es wird mit Sicherheit noch 2009 kommen, oder im 1. Quartal 2010.



Kann garnicht sein. Eher Ende. Arthas kommt ja dieses Jahr sowieso nicht mehr...


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Im Interview steht 2010: http://www.buffed.de/news/11627/blizzcon-m...me-im-interview
Mehr verraten Sie nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Tretet meinem Worgen Fan Club bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ally und Horde sind wilkommen abreite noch dran ^^

in meine rsig is der link zur seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freuhe mich schon richtig auf die worg klasse dafur lohnt es sich als hordler ally zu twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Okay, dann 2010.

EDIT: Wobei ich denke, das bald die Beta starten würde und 1 und 2 Quartal Cataclysm rauskommt. So wie Burning Crusade am 16.2


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Doomshine schrieb:


> *schwachsinniges gebabbel*



/report wg. P-Server nachfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Und damit hat es sich ein für alle mal bestätigt: Die dämliche Liste zukünftiger Erweiterungen, die 5 Jahre alt sein soll(jedoch tatsächlich nur 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist) ist ein FAKE!!!! Ich hoffe ich kriege das Teil nie wieder zu sehen....aber vermutlich gibt es schon nächste Woche eine neue Version von der behauptet wird sie sei 4 Jahre alt(und zwar mit den jetzt angekündigten Dingen als Beleg dafür, dass sie richtig sei und immer alles so passiert wäre). ;-)


----------



## Technocrat (22. August 2009)

Doomshine schrieb:


> sollte jemand nen bugfreien classic - privatserver kennen, ich erwarte dessen mail.



Als Retro muß man es im Leben allgemein doch sehr schwer haben. Diese ständigen Änderungen die man weder begreift noch verhindern kann, machen einem immer so Kopfschmerzen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Tretet meinem Worgen Fan Club bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte nochmal auf Deutsch. Danke.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Aber an eins hab ich nicht gedacht ... NEEEEIIIN ... DIE WORGEN ... Oh Gott ... nehmt sie weg! Es wird dann nichtmehr nur 25% Horde 75% Ally sein sondern 99% Ally und 1% Horde *whine*


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Okay, dann 2010.
> 
> EDIT: Wobei ich denke, das bald die Beta starten würde und 1 und 2 Quartal Cataclysm rauskommt. So wie Burning Crusade am 16.2




Die werden die Beta starten nachdem 3.3 auf den liev-servern ist. Genau wie sie s auch mit Wotlk gemacht haben. Sprich: Beta Anfang 2010...Spiel dann so passend zu den Sommerferien.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Aber an eins hab ich nicht gedacht ... NEEEEIIIN ... DIE WORGEN ... Oh Gott ... nehmt sie weg! Es wird dann nichtmehr nur 25% Horde 75% Ally sein sondern 99% Ally und 1% Horde *whine*



Und warum?


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Wenn Ihr Euch nurmal bisschen früher in 2004/2005 Gedanken gemacht habt was in den unbekannten Gebieten noch passiert wird, dann würdet ihr sagen: ICH BRAUCH DAS ADDON JETZT

Aber wer natürlich mit BC und Lich King angefangen hat und einfach 0 Plan hat. Der sagt, was ein scheiß Addon, lieber aufhören.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Die werden die Beta starten nachdem 3.3 auf den liev-servern ist. Genau wie sie s auch mit Wotlk gemacht haben. Sprich: Beta Anfang 2010...Spiel dann so passend zu den Sommerferien.


weiß nicht ob das beim "sommerloch" so gut ist.. ich tippe anfang herbst 2010


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Und ja, die Entwickler haben nichts miteinander zu tun, trotzdem sind sie an die Firmenphilosophie Blizzards und vorallem deren Release-"Masterplan" gebunden, überschneiden sich in diesem Bereich also.



Naja, wer sich für ein MMO interessiert, interessiert sich vielleicht nur bedingt für ein RTS.. Also das seh ich weniger kritisch.. 
Also ich finde alles was später als 2010 ist, eigentlich quatsch.

Im November kommt 3.2.2 - dann schätze ich auf Frühjahr 2010 auf 3.3 mit Arthas, dann wird das Sommerloch mit 3.4 gestopft und: Tada! Perfekter Zeitpunkt für WoW:C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Und warum?


Was ist das für eine Frage? Worgen SIND cool -,-' Und selbst ich als Thrall, Cairne, HORDE - Fan, werde mir einen erstellen ... Aber natürlich trotzdem bei Horde bleiben! Naja, ich denke mal, dann werden auch die letzten Kiddys zur Allianz gehen, denn da können sie ja die Ultra-Coolen-Dark-Darth Vader - Imperator - IMBA - Worgen spielen ^^ Gut für uns eigentlich ...


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Im November kommt 3.2.2 - dann schätze ich auf Frühjahr 2010 auf 3.3 mit Arthas, dann wird das Sommerloch mit 3.4 gestopft und: Tada! Perfekter Zeitpunkt für WoW:C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich möglichst früh oder möglichst spät WoW:C haben will...naja mit Glück ist Aion wirklich überzeugend.
Ist schließlich bald Winter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Frage? Worgen SIND cool -,-' Und selbst ich als Thrall, Cairne, HORDE - Fan, werde mir einen erstellen ... Aber natürlich trotzdem bei Horde bleiben! Naja, ich denke mal, dann werden auch die letzten Kiddys zur Allianz gehen, denn da können sie ja die Ultra-Coolen-Dark-Darth Vader - Imperator - IMBA - Worgen spielen ^^ Gut für uns eigentlich ...



bisschen neidisch weil eine der interessantesten klassen wows zur ally kommt?^^


----------



## b00noMat (22. August 2009)

Hmmmm...

Auf einmal plappern alle wie "logisch" (was folgerichtig bedeutet) sämtliche Klassen- und Rassenerweiterung sind wo vorher doch alle sooo zufrieden waren.
Also ICH hätt auch nix gegen nen Tauren Schurken... wenn Menschen jetzt schon Jäger werden können(ohne bezugshintergrund zu tieren) und Gnome Priester, die sich immer dadurch auszeichneten keine heilfähigkeiten zu besitzen... versteht mich nicht falsch.. nix würd ich lieber spielen als nen Gnom Pladadin mit nem FEEETTTTEEN Schild^^ (wär schon stylisch) und auch das gameplay mag unter sämtlichen änderungen nur profitieren (so wie es eigentlich immer war bei den addons - trotz "vorab" gemeckere)...

aaaabber ist es immer alles noch das, was uns mal zu wow hintrieb? für mich ist nach den änderungen zumindest nichts mehr wie vorher...  schaut euch da mal um... kaum noch ecken, wo man an pre bc erinnert wird ... alles aber auch wirklich die kompette welt wird umgestaltet. (jaja... das interessiert alle roxxors nicht ich weiss also könnt ihr auch... ich sags einfach mal nicht, was ihr mich könnt)

Also... 
"I amar prestar aen. Die Welt ist im Wandel
Han mathon ne nen. Ich spüre es im Wasser.
Han mathon ne chae. Ich spüre es in der Erde
A han noston ned wilith. Ich rieche es in der Luft.
Vieles, was einst war, ist verloren, da niemand mehr lebt, der sich erinnert. " (naja... sooo schlimm isset nich^^)

WoW verändert sich ... nur für wen und wohin? Das Gameplay wird weiterhin seinesgleichen suchen und selbst wenn mit angeblichen wow-killern wie Aion konkurrenz auf den Markt kommt(die eigentlich immer gut tut), müssen diese sich erstmal behaupten^^
Trotzdem empfinde ich es als einen Verlust, die alte Welt nicht mehr als solche vorfinden zu können (hat mich -und hier bin ich wirklich wirklich überrascht- negativ betroffen). 

LG Valinorean bzw. b00nomat


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Spielübergreifender Chat das finde ich nice. WoW spielen und mit Starcraft Spielern reden.

Quelle: http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/view/743


----------



## redsnapper (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> wenn Menschen jetzt schon Jäger werden können(ohne bezugshintergrund zu tieren)



Also ich mag Tiere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Frage? Worgen SIND cool -,-' Und selbst ich als Thrall, Cairne, HORDE - Fan, werde mir einen erstellen ... Aber natürlich trotzdem bei Horde bleiben! Naja, ich denke mal, dann werden auch die letzten Kiddys zur Allianz gehen, denn da können sie ja die Ultra-Coolen-Dark-Darth Vader - Imperator - IMBA - Worgen spielen ^^ Gut für uns eigentlich ...



Goblins sind viel geiler! Schon mal Worg laufen sehen? Schwul xD

Und was Worgen erst für Mounts haben xD Schwebende Halsbänder?

Da kommt dann ein Goblin mit seinem Rennwagen a lá 1k Needles Style und boxt ihn um *g*


----------



## Doomshine (22. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Als Retro muß man es im Leben allgemein doch sehr schwer haben.



warum kannst du auf meine lebenseinstellung schliessen, nur weil ich von der entwicklung von wow nicht angetan bin?
es ist doch nunmal - _meiner persönlichen meinung_ nach fakt, dass wow mit dem genre mmo speziell durch die letzten beiden addons fast nichts mehr gemein hat.
ich sehe wow nach den letzten 2 jahren eher als eine art 3rd person spiel mit chatmodul und das ist nunmal nicht das, was ich von einem mmo erwarte.
wenn sich durch diesen post jemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt, tut mir das leid, ich wollte lediglich mal meinen unmut zum ausdruck bringen.

fazit: ich will keine tollen, atemberaubenden effekte, kein ausgefeiltes dungeonerlebnis oder höher-schneller-weiter-welten mit flugmöglichkeit und einheitsbrei.
ich will spieltiefe, community, rp und einfach nen schönen abend, wenn ich schon am rechner sitze.

epicjagd, farming und gier stehen im genauen kontrast dazu.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Leute ihr denkt viel zu weit ... Welche Jahreszeit ist jetzt? Richtig, Sommer. Wann wurde WotLK released? Richtig, letztes Jahr im November. 
Wie viel Zeit ist seit damals vergangen? Richtig, ein halbes Jahr. Welchen UNGEFÄHREN Rythmus hat Blizzard bisher IMMER eingehalten? Richtig, 1 - 1,5 Jahre!
=> Anfang 2010 <- Da, dass aber zu dem momentanen Standpunkt und dank vieler anderer Faktoren sehr unrealistisch ist, denke ich, tippe ich auf Mai-August 2010!


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

So wie Worgs aussehen könnten Sie selber mounts sein.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Wer nur ein bisschen in WoW gelebt hat, einfach das Spiel gelebt hat. Nicht hier Untote Schurke (Assáissinsróxxor was auch immer) mit In Flames - Cloud Connected oder Bushido gehört hat, der hat einfach keine Ahung vom Spiel.

Ich meine einfach, klar, macht nicht jeder, den WoW Sound hören, einfach das Spiel mal gelebt haben, net schnell schnell 80 gelevelt Inis durch und das wars. Das ist kein Spiel.

Der oder die freut sich auf die Erweiterung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Leute ihr denkt viel zu weit ... Welche Jahreszeit ist jetzt? Richtig, Sommer. Wann wurde WotLK released? Richtig, letztes Jahr im November.
> Wie viel Zeit ist seit damals vergangen? Richtig, ein halbes Jahr. Welchen UNGEFÄHREN Rythmus hat Blizzard bisher IMMER eingehalten? Richtig, 1 - 1,5 Jahre!
> => Anfang 2010 <- Da, dass aber zu dem momentanen Standpunkt und dank vieler anderer Faktoren sehr unrealistisch ist, denke ich, tippe ich auf Mai-August 2010!



Anfang 2010 kommt Arthas.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Trotzdem empfinde ich es als einen Verlust, die alte Welt nicht mehr als solche vorfinden zu können (hat mich -und hier bin ich wirklich wirklich überrascht- negativ betroffen).
> 
> LG Valinorean bzw. b00nomat



wenn du das wollen solltest spiel einfach nur bis lvl 60.. so wie ich das verstanden hat wird die alte welt für low lvler normal aussehen und für charaktere die von ihrer langen Reise durch die scherbenwelt und nordend zurückgekehrt sind sich verändert haben ( phasing technologie ftw ) also siehst du als 80er im selben gebiet andere dinge als ein lvl 10er


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Goblins sind viel geiler! Schon mal Worg laufen sehen? Schwul xD
> 
> Und was Worgen erst für Mounts haben xD Schwebende Halsbänder?
> 
> Da kommt dann ein Goblin mit seinem Rennwagen a lá 1k Needles Style und boxt ihn um *g*



Jup, das stimmt und ich werde mir auch definitiv nen "geilen" Goblin erstellen.



> Anfang 2010 kommt Arthas.


Nein, Weihnachten und selbst das ist eig. noch unbestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung =) Vllt sinds auch nur Wunschträume, aber denkt mal positiv ^^


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn du das wollen solltest spiel einfach nur bis lvl 60.. so wie ich das verstanden hat wird die alte welt für low lvler normal aussehen und für charaktere die von ihrer langen Reise durch die scherbenwelt und nordend zurückgekehrt sind sich verändert haben ( phasing technologie ftw ) also siehst du als 80er im selben gebiet andere dinge als ein lvl 10er



nein. schlicht und ergreifend nein
die alte welt wird für alle überarbeitet, nur neue zonen/rassen/inis gibt es nur für leute mit expansion


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn du das wollen solltest spiel einfach nur bis lvl 60.. so wie ich das verstanden hat wird die alte welt für low lvler normal aussehen und für charaktere die von ihrer langen Reise durch die scherbenwelt und nordend zurückgekehrt sind sich verändert haben ( phasing technologie ftw ) also siehst du als 80er im selben gebiet andere dinge als ein lvl 10er



Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Leute ihr denkt viel zu weit ... Welche Jahreszeit ist jetzt? Richtig, Sommer. Wann wurde WotLK released? Richtig, letztes Jahr im November.
> Wie viel Zeit ist seit damals vergangen? Richtig, ein halbes Jahr. Welchen UNGEFÄHREN Rythmus hat Blizzard bisher IMMER eingehalten? Richtig, 1 - 1,5 Jahre!
> => Anfang 2010 <- Da, dass aber zu dem momentanen Standpunkt und dank vieler anderer Faktoren sehr unrealistisch ist, denke ich, tippe ich auf Mai-August 2010!




16. Januar 2007 wurde BC veröffentlicht

13. November 2008 wurde WotLK veröffentlicht

Irgendwas stimmt da so nicht.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Nein, Weihnachten und selbst das ist eig. noch unbestätigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Offizielle Aussage von Blizzard ist und bleibt: Arthas kommt nicht vor Weihnachten.


----------



## lokker (22. August 2009)

Doomshine schrieb:


> ich will spieltiefe, community, rp und einfach nen schönen abend, wenn ich schon am rechner sitze.
> 
> epicjagd, farming und gier stehen im genauen kontrast dazu.




diese Sachen haben aber wenig mit Blizzard zu tun, sondern mehr mit der Community. Was kann den Blizzard dafür das sich die Leute so aufführen? Es gibt immer noch viele möglichkeiten RP zu betreiben, aber leider nutzt sie kaum jemand.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Leute ihr denkt viel zu weit ... Welche Jahreszeit ist jetzt? Richtig, Sommer. Wann wurde WotLK released? Richtig, letztes Jahr im November.
> Wie viel Zeit ist seit damals vergangen? Richtig, ein halbes Jahr. Welchen UNGEFÄHREN Rythmus hat Blizzard bisher IMMER eingehalten? Richtig, 1 - 1,5 Jahre!
> => Anfang 2010 <- Da, dass aber zu dem momentanen Standpunkt und dank vieler anderer Faktoren sehr unrealistisch ist, denke ich, tippe ich auf Mai-August 2010!



Also auf ein Sommer-Release würd ich persönlich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Im Sommer laufen alle Unterhaltungsmedien schleppend - das ist Fakt! Da ist die Community an der Frischen Luft mit Kollegen einen drauf machen und so. Also kommt Theoretisch nur der Frühling, Herbst und WInter in Frage. Da aber noch Onyxia und Arthas auf uns warten, ist da kein Platz mehr für WoW:C. Also ich muss auch nicht wirklich "morgen" das Addon aufm Tisch liegen haben, ich komm mit Herbst 2010 super klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Auf einmal plappern alle wie "logisch" (was folgerichtig bedeutet) sämtliche Klassen- und Rassenerweiterung sind wo vorher doch alle sooo zufrieden waren.


/sign^^Daher lach ich grad die Flamer Fanboyyyyyz aus...


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> 16. Januar 2007 wurde BC veröffentlicht
> 
> 13. November 2008 wurde WotLK veröffentlicht
> 
> Irgendwas stimmt da so nicht.


Nun gut, ists halt jedes Jahr ein AddOn, aber selbst dann denke ich, dass Cataclysm soweit gar nicht mehr weg ist, ausserdem: Warum WOLLT ihr denn alle, dass es noch so lange dauert? Ich will das es JETZT ist, schnell noch Arthi niederknüppeln damit er sich neben Illi legen kann und dann zu richtigen Männern wie Deathwing marschieren!


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Schade das Deathwing kein Mann mehr ist...


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Also auf ein Sommer-Release würd ich persönlich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Im Sommer laufen alle Unterhaltungsmedien schleppend - das ist Fakt! Da ist die Community an der Frischen Luft mit Kollegen einen drauf machen und so. Also kommt Theoretisch nur der Frühling, Herbst und WInter in Frage. Da aber noch Onyxia und Arthas auf uns warten, ist da kein Platz mehr für WoW:C. Also ich muss auch nicht wirklich "morgen" das Addon aufm Tisch liegen haben, ich komm mit Herbst 2010 super klar victory.gif



DAS ist allerdings ein Argument ... Stimmt im Sommer ist WoW spielen nicht so drin! Ok, Blizz, machts doch erst im Herbst ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Nun gut, ists halt jedes Jahr ein AddOn, aber selbst dann denke ich, dass Cataclysm soweit gar nicht mehr weg ist, ausserdem: Warum WOLLT ihr denn alle, dass es noch so lange dauert? Ich will das es JETZT ist, schnell noch Arthi niederknüppeln damit er sich neben Illi legen kann und dann zu richtigen Männern wie Deathwing marschieren!



naja.. von januar 2007 bis november 2008 sinds aber 1 jahr und 10 monate ( oder so )


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Lich King Bosskampf


----------



## Netdog (22. August 2009)

Ich finde es total super das endlich mal die WoW Story weitergeschrieben wird und nicht die auf Wc3 basierende Story in die Länge gezogen wird. N1 Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Worgen und Goblins suuuper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... alte Welt wird überarbeitet YAY!... und endlich bessere Wasseroberfläche und aufgemöbelte Grafik juchu^^ (Hoffe das die alten Charmodele auch angepasst werden)

Und sowieso: Deathwing ftw!!!1111  Arthas geh nach Hause^^ Der Trailer is der Hammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich riesig auf das Addon und hoffe es kommt so früh wie möglich raus am besten Anfang 2010^^ oder ne: 3.2 und alles danach überspringen und: Give Cataclysm!!!

einen aufgedrehten Gruß

Luxor aka Rune


----------



## b00noMat (22. August 2009)

naja Arosk...
aber vieleicht möchte ich mit meinen 80ern mal in Erinnerungen Schwelgen und ne Rundfahrt durch lowlevel gebiete machen können (du weisst schon... die wurzeln... wie alles begann... und son  theatralisches gedöns^^) und das ist dann alles weg ... menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich aber bereits erwähnte; ich gehe davon aus, dass das allgemeine gameplay wahrscheinlich unter dem neuen addon profitiren wird (blizzard ist marketing technisch erst mal zu überbieten^^).

LG


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Schade das Deathwing kein Mann mehr ist...


Schade, dass du keine Ironie kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> naja Arosk...
> aber vieleicht möchte ich mit meinen 80ern mal in Erinnerungen Schwelgen und ne Rundfahrt durch lowlevel gebiete machen können (du weisst schon... die wurzeln... wie alles begann... und son  theatralisches gedöns^^) und das ist dann alles weg ... menno
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das ein Phasing System in die alte Welt eingebaut wird. Wenn sich alles verändert, dann auch für alle.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

öh, das wurde doch gesagt soweit ich das im livestream gehört hab


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Ich denke es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das ein Phasing System in die alte Welt eingebaut wird. Wenn sich alles verändert, dann auch für alle.



Jup, da kann ich nur sagen /sign 
und ehrlich gesag, würde ich das auch iwie blöd finden, wenn ein Teil da und der andere da rumgammelt^^


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

leute ich saß vor der Rassen-Klassen Grafik und hab fast geheult..... TAUREN PALADINE ??????? Zwergen schurken sind ja schon unrealistisch, aber jetzt auch noch nacht11 magier ????
NEIIIIN

Stimmt das eigentlich mit Hellscreams Karriere als Kriegshaüptling und Cairnes dahinscheiden ?? dann würd ich glaub ich auf hören zu zocken....

lg


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Ich wünsche dir Viel Spaß beim aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> leute ich saß vor der Rassen-Klassen Grafik und hab fast geheult..... TAUREN PALADINE ??????? Zwergen schurken sind ja schon unrealistisch, aber jetzt auch noch nacht11 magier ????
> NEIIIIN


So ... jetzt reicht's ^^ Lasst halt die Rassen - Klassen Kombis ruhen erstmal, das ist das nebensächlichste was es gibt ^^
Abgesehen davon sind Tauren Palas nicht so abwegig und Nachtelf Mages sind dann halt genauso ungern von der Gesellschaft gesehen wie menschliche Hexenmeister (Allerdings hoffe ich, dass keine Nachtelf Warlocks kommen O.o^^)


----------



## Maltyrion (22. August 2009)

mir ist während des lesens der ganzen 26 seiten jetzt einiges eingefallen was ich hier am liebsten dazuschreiben will...^^ mal schaun ob es mir alles noch einfällt.

1. zum release datum: ich denke das es auf jedenfall 2010 kommen wird (was ja auch schon bestätigt wurde) obs früher oder später     kommt weis ich nicht. eigentlich würde ich sagen früher, weil ich mein... es sind jetzt nicht soo krasse änderungen 3-4 neue gebiete alte    welt ummodeln usw. auf jeden fall kein so großer aufwand wie nen kompletten neuen kontinent zu machen (man muss auch mit einbeziehen das im sommer einfach weniger leute lust auf computer haben also wahrscheinlich wie immer im herbst/winter)


2. die ankündigung war auf jeden fall sinnvoll von blizzard da einfach wotlk totaler schrott is und viele sich aufgeregt haben (und immer noch aufregen) dass wotlk scheise ist (was es meiner meinung nach auch ist xD) 
sie haben viel mit einbezogen was die community gewollt hat und das clever umgesetzt beispielsweise haben sie die alte welt umgemodelt was viele wollten und damit die dafür gesorgt das die alte welt wieder mehr bevölkert ist. (nicht wenn nochmal ein neuer kontinent gekomomen wäre was totaler schwachsinn wäre) aber ich denke auch das northrend noch einigermaßen besucht sein wird, weil eben am anfang des trailers gesagt wird das der kampf gegen arthas andauert. (komischerweise ein punkt der dafür spricht das das addon doch schon etwas früher kommt vielleicht im frühjahr 2010?)

3. es sind viele neue änderungen die sich toll anhören wenn mans einfach so sieht in wotlk kam nur neue gute grafiken und so raus, sonst spiel technisch NICHTS (außer vielleicht belagerungsmaschinen, die ich persönlich einfach nur zum kotzen fand vielleicht gehts anderen ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

- was die volk/klassen combos angeht muss sich jeder seine eigene meinung machen. leute die sagen sie spielen cataclysm nicht, nur wegen dieser combos sollen entweder gleich mit wow aufhören oder wenn sie schon aufgehört haben im buffed forum nicht ihren geistigen müll verbreiten. die volk/klassen combos stehen im gegensatz zu den ganzen änderungen einfach nur nebensächlich da, aber das ist jedem selber überlassen wie er dazu denkt...

- meiner meinung nach hat blizz mit den worgen so gemacht das diese zu der allianz gehören damit eben nicht alle HORDE spielen.
weil mal ehrlich wer hat nicht alles dran gedacht als er von dem faction-change gehört hat auf horde zu rerollen sich nen ud oder so zu machen oder wer auch mal in instanzen auf horde geht oder bgs wird merken das verhältnissmäßig sau viele blutelfen rumspringen.
(leider wird es wohl bedeuten das auf alli nur noch worgen spielen werden, weil alle alten allies auf horde wechseln oder worg rerollen xD)

- azshara,neltharion und co finde ich sehr cool da ich ein großer fan der wow lore bin und ich es cool finde das sie ins addon mit einbezogen werden. habe nur wegen der wc3 lore mit wow angefangen und finde die geschichte einfach nur geil, das sie jetzt weitergeführt wird, was um einiges interessanter ist als die geschichte mit den titanen die rein gar nix mit wc3 zu tun haben (auch nicht in den büchern nicht, glaube ich zumindest^^) ok arthas kommt noch, was aber noch dauert naja....
achja und an alle die schreien : "mimimi warcraft lore wird zerstört blablub" hey!? woher wollt IHR wissen wies mit der lore weitergeht ?
woher wollt ihr wissen das es nicht so kommt. ach und was ich vergessen habe: ES IST EIN SPIEL kk? da kommt es halt mal vor das ein drache ausbricht und dadurch eine ganze welt auseinanderbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- alle änderungen die ich jetzt vergessen habe waren nicht erwähnenswert oder würden den text nur noch mehr verlängern xD

zum abschluss muss ich sagen das der trailer mich schon beeindruckt hat ganz im gegenteil als wotlk angekündigt wurde. wotlk hat mich am anfang nicht umgehaut (habe auch erst über einen monat später angefangen wotlk zu spielen) und tut es auch jetzt nicht (ich hab kein bock mehr auf wow seit wotlk raus ist bc war einfach viel geiler^^)

allerdings finde ich es zum jetzigen zeitpunkt etwas überzogen so auszurasten wie es viele tun (z.b. "ich wi**** mir einen auf den trailer", "ich raste gleich voll aus will zocken" usw.) das is einfach nur suchtigelaber und nerdig (ich fands allerdings witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und überlegt dazu noch wie ihr alle bei wotlk abgegangen seid. da war die vorfreude auch groß alle haben gesagt es is sooooo viel geiler als bc und jetzt? es gibt nicht viele die sagen wotlk is geil.
der letzte punkt der gegen einen hype spricht ist : die ganzen änderungen sind toll (wie gesagt ich finde es sehr cool rest s.o.) aber am ende wenn man wieder 85 ist wird das alles auch nicht mehr sooo toll sein vor allem nicht wenn man alles neue wieder gesehn hat und am ende wirds eben auf arena, ehre farmen, raiden usw. rauslaufen da gibts noch viele punkte die blizzard verbessern muss auch wenn sie mit dem trailer (so wies ausschaut) clever in die richtige richtung arbeiten.
in dem sinne mfg

(ps bitte nehmt mir es nicht übel das ich jetzt nicht so auf satzzeichen und rechtschreibung geachtet habe aber habe um die uhrzeit einfach keine lust mehr dazu und wenn ihr euch durchgerungen habt diese wall of text durchzulesen schreibt doch einfach was ihr zu der ein oder anderen meinung von mir haltet würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

und wieder einer,der aufhört....bestimmt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b00noMat (22. August 2009)

Dann ist ja alle noch viel schlimmer.. 
Es ändert sich alles für alle??? 

OHHHH mein Gott...

nee mal ohne Scheiss? wollt ihr das? ich hätt gern ehrliche antworten von wowlern, die schon etwas dabei sind


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was alle mit WotlK haben? Ich finds genau sogut wie BC und Classic...

Edit: Post über mir: JAAAA VERDAMMT!


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> mir ist während des lesens der ganzen 26 seiten jetzt einiges eingefallen was ich hier am liebsten dazuschreiben will...^^ mal schaun ob es mir alles noch einfällt.
> 
> 1. zum release datum: ich denke das es auf jedenfall 2010 kommen wird (was ja auch schon bestätigt wurde) obs früher oder später kommt weis ich nicht. eigentlich würde ich sagen früher, weil ich mein... es sind jetzt nicht soo krasse änderungen 3-4 neue gebiete alte welt ummodeln usw. auf jeden fall kein so großer aufwand wie nen kompletten neuen kontinent zu machen (man muss auch mit einbeziehen das im sommer einfach weniger leute lust auf computer haben also wahrscheinlich wie immer im herbst/winter)
> 
> ...



Zu dem meisten, nein fast allem, kann ich nur sagen /sign Gute Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Bitte mach die Full Quote weg... BITTE.


----------



## Maltyrion (22. August 2009)

Doomshine schrieb:


> warum kannst du auf meine lebenseinstellung schliessen, nur weil ich von der entwicklung von wow nicht angetan bin?
> es ist doch nunmal - _meiner persönlichen meinung_ nach fakt, dass wow mit dem genre mmo speziell durch die letzten beiden addons fast nichts mehr gemein hat.
> ich sehe wow nach den letzten 2 jahren eher als eine art 3rd person spiel mit chatmodul und das ist nunmal nicht das, was ich von einem mmo erwarte.
> wenn sich durch diesen post jemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt, tut mir das leid, ich wollte lediglich mal meinen unmut zum ausdruck bringen.
> ...



ich stimme sowas von mit dir überein


----------



## P3trus (22. August 2009)

wer war das vor der bestätigung von cataclysm, der sagte, untote hunter sind geil?
muss schon sagen, hut ab ^^ (und nein, hab die ganzen pages nicht gelesen, weil mir das schon in der ersten seite zuviel um die uhrzeit is xD)


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER!!! EINFACH NUR EPIC!! 

Ich hoffe es kommt wieder BC feeling wo einem net T was weis ich druch normale inis in den arsch geschoben bekommt! Sonden endlich wieder T content nach T contnten!

Aber irgendwie macht es mich traurig, dass gebiete die man sehr sehr she lange kennt nun kompleztt anders aussehen... Ich muss UNBEDINGT Meister der Lehren noch machen und alle alten quest machen, die es später nicht mehr geben wird... Ich sagschonmal: Brachland adee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die goblins freu ich mich schon...aber GOBLIN dk? wie gnom DK so mini :O

Natürlich wird alles angetestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich wette es gibt noch allys/horder die das BC startgebiet der blutelfe/draenei NICHT kennen, weil sie NUR 1 sdeite spielen... naja ich spiel beides gern!

Aber Blizz scheint der platz ausgegangen zu sein... nu bis 85 lvl'n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe man lvl so langsam das man wie von 60 auf 70 bzw von 70 auf 80 gebraucht hat! 

In dem sinne -> Weint um das VIELGELIEBTE BRACHLAND!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Dann ist ja alle noch viel schlimmer..
> Es ändert sich alles für alle???
> 
> OHHHH mein Gott...
> ...



Ja, ich will das, weil ich es TOTAL sinnlos finde, wenn die einen Hampelmänner die sich nicht von URalten Sachen losreisen können da rumhampeln und die anderen im "neuen" alten WoW rumhängen ... Ich denke so ist es am besten ... Ausserdem: Das hat viel mehr Style wenn wirklich alle! Und wirklich alles und jeder von der Katastrophe betroffen ist!

Allerdings: Ich bete zum Himmel und innerlich weis ich es auch, dass es so kommen wird: Ein Portal in den HdZ zur alten Welt!


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

P3trus schrieb:


> wer war das vor der bestätigung von cataclysm, der sagte, untote hunter sind geil?
> muss schon sagen, hut ab ^^ (und nein, hab die ganzen pages nicht gelesen, weil mir das schon in der ersten seite zuviel um die uhrzeit is xD)




Undead kann alles werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Noggerfogger =) genauso wie mensch -> Deviat Supreme... Aber mensch hunter schießen behindert mit bogen/schusswaffe/armbrust O_o


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> In dem sinne -> Weint um das VIELGELIEBTE BRACHLAND!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö.

Brachland chat ade <3


----------



## b00noMat (22. August 2009)

vielleicht ist Aion mal einen intensiven Versuch wert. 
hoffentlich bleiben DIE sich selbst treu


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Ja, ich will das, weil ich es TOTAL sinnlos finde, wenn die einen Hampelmänner die sich nicht von URalten Sachen losreisen können da rumhampeln und die anderen im "neuen" alten WoW rumhängen ... Ich denke so ist es am besten ... Ausserdem: Das hat viel mehr Style wenn wirklich alle! Und wirklich alles und jeder von der Katastrophe betroffen ist!
> 
> *Allerdings: Ich bete zum Himmel und innerlich weis ich es auch, dass es so kommen wird: Ein Portal in den HdZ zur alten Welt!
> *




Au ja bitte !!!!  Dann sieht Brachland noch normal aus 
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 BRACHLAND <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Ich persönlich finde Aion Crap... PvP ist lahm und Abwechslung gibts keine... nichts für mich.


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Brachland chat ade <3




Oh ja *wein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein armes Brachland *rumheul* Achja was wird aus Ratschet??? Ich schätz ma allys werden aus Beutebucht, Ratschet, Gadgezahn und so gekickt :O DA FEHLEN JA DANN VIELE Q'S FÜR DIE ARMEN ALLYS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

gut mal abgesehn von den Rassen-Klassen Combos ist es schon recht gut....
solange sie den Goblin nicht versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will z.B. als fl mount einen Zeppelin haben XD
aber das geilste ist, wie ich finde das fliegen in der alten welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

hiho...
ich persöhnlich finde es nicht so schlimm,das die alten gebiete umgebaut werden und ich spiele schon ein paar tage....die klassenkombos interessieren mich mal garnicht,werde auch keinen worg spielen,gibt nur zwerge für mich und das seid dsa..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nochmal kurz zurück...es stimmt so nicht,das alle wotlk schlecht finden,aber die disskussion wird nie aufhören,wie schon über bc vor langer zeit....

also,ich bin sehr gespannt auf das addon,mir hat die alte welt immer gut gefallen,eigentlich am besten,deswegen bin ich froh,das es hier weitergeht.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> vielleicht ist Aion mal einen intensiven Versuch wert.
> hoffentlich bleiben DIE sich selbst treu


Jut, viel Spaß bei Aion, ich hatte eig. auch den Plan da rüberzuwechseln, aber nach dieser Ankündigung? Niemals! Und meine ganzen Kumpels denken ebenso! Ich sage: Mit Aion wirds dasselbe wie mit WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich persönlich finde Aion Crap... PvP ist lahm und Abwechslung gibts keine... nichts für mich


Zwar nicht ganz /sign, aber eines ist wahr: WoW ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nekses...
> lass mich raten: Du bist bestimmt unter 19 und dir hat noch nie jmnd einen gepellt?
> 
> Es tut mir Leid... Ich weiss, das Leben ist hart UNDDD es wird nicht besser !!! Also bis dann



Lass mich raten? Du bist ca 20 und denkst du bist der größte, hast den längsten und bist Total Cool? Hattest aber trotzdem noch nie eine Freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> gut mal abgesehn von den Rassen-Klassen Combos ist es schon recht gut....
> solange sie den Goblin nicht versauen
> 
> 
> ...




Naja muss net sein -.- Alte welt soll auch n bisschen alte behalten... Achja was passiert genau mit ORGRIMMAR??? Wo wohnen die Armen orcs dann? OG is best hordenstadt und mehr als OG gibt eig. au net weil fast ALLE in OG rumhängen :O


----------



## M.A.U.L. (22. August 2009)

Phasing wirds 100%tig nicht geben.
Warum sollten sie einen Teil des Brachlands für lowlewler machen, wenn die dann eh gephased werden?

Mfg


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Naja muss net sein -.- Alte welt soll auch n bisschen alte behalten... Achja was passiert genau mit ORGRIMMAR??? Wo wohnen die Armen orcs dann? OG is best hordenstadt und mehr als OG gibt eig. au net weil fast ALLE in OG rumhängen :O



Undercity ist geiler <3


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

*Aion signatur entfern* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Geil endlich mal Krieg. Tot der doofen Allianz Gobbos sind eh die Oberrocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eure doofen Wargen will doch keien sau spielen. Und mit Garosh als Leader treten wir euch kräftig in dne Arsch. Bis die Allianz nur noch Sturmwind und Ironforge hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja egal das Addon rulet auch wenn wir sicher noch 1-1,5 Jahre auf Release warten dürfen. Trotzdem will nen Gobbo will nen Gobbo will nen Gobbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Gobbos sind die coolste rasse überhaupt. Gobbos ftw


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> juhuuuu und Worgen bei den Allys


ich muss zugeben ohne die laune trügen zu wollen oder wieder mit ähh was soll das den kommen zu wollen, frage ich mich.. sind worgen tatzächlich ne ganz normale rasse, mit ka druiden kriegern usw? ich meine.. irgendwie sollten sie ja schon sowas wie blutrünstige nahkämpfer sein^^ obwohl, nen druide past halt auch, allerdings finde ich man sieht dann halt dauerhaft aus als wär man gestalltgewandelt oO^^


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

hört doch mit aion auf,ich verstehe nie,wie das hier reingehört....


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

M.A.U.L. schrieb:


> Phasing wirds 100%tig nicht geben.
> Warum sollten sie einen Teil des Brachlands für lowlewler machen, wenn die dann eh gephased werden?
> 
> Mfg




Jo kann ich nur zustimmen...weil selbst die Axx die noch auf NUR Classic sind... für die wird ALLES geändert... ma schaun wie sie GIlneas/Azsraha (??!!) "eingänge" machen das leute ohne addon net reinkommen... bei dem Tor kann man portal machen aber bei dem andren?? da is doch die blöde brücke :O (Beliebter weg für allys nach og ^.^)


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

M.A.U.L. schrieb:


> Phasing wirds 100%tig nicht geben.
> Warum sollten sie einen Teil des Brachlands für lowlewler machen, wenn die dann eh gephased werden?
> 
> Mfg




klar wirds Phasing geben. D.h. Zonen passen sich an Questfortschritt an wie es z.b. bei Sturmwind oder Eiskorne heute shcon der Fall ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Gobbos ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

aber was will blizz den noch ein jahr lang bringen?


----------



## Byakko (22. August 2009)

> es ist doch nunmal - meiner persönlichen meinung nach fakt, dass wow mit dem genre mmo speziell durch die letzten beiden addons fast nichts mehr gemein hat.
> ich sehe wow nach den letzten 2 jahren eher als eine art 3rd person spiel mit chatmodul und das ist nunmal nicht das, was ich von einem mmo erwarte.



Bitte nicht MMO und RPG miteinander vertauschen! Und nur der Vollständigkeit halber, Blizzard nennt WoW selber schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr MMORPG sondern nur noch MMO (Massive Multiplayer Online Game).




> nee mal ohne Scheiss? wollt ihr das? ich hätt gern ehrliche antworten von wowlern, die schon etwas dabei sind



Ja, ich möchte es. 

Gründe:
- bessere Grafik, die alte Welt ist inzwischen, grafisch gesehen, häßlich
- neue Motivation zu twinken und die Welt neu zu endecken
- mit Phasing wäre es unter Umständen schwer Low Level Freunden zu helfen
- ein MMO darf nicht stehen bleiben, die Welt muß wsich weiter entwickeln und das tut sie somit


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Undercity ist geiler <3




Ansichtssache...aber fest steht das der Großteil Aller Hordenspieler in OG  ihre zeit verbringen (wenn sie nur rumstehen, ins Ah gehen) [Abgesehen von Lagaran -> Dalaran wers net weis <.<]


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

@grotuk

nimm doch einfach von dem,was du da nimmst genug,damit du auch richtig eingestellt bist,so wird das nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Jo kann ich nur zustimmen...weil selbst die Axx die noch auf NUR Classic sind... für die wird ALLES geändert... ma schaun wie sie GIlneas/Azsraha (??!!) "eingänge" machen das leute ohne addon net reinkommen... bei dem Tor kann man portal machen aber bei dem andren?? da is doch die blöde brücke :O (Beliebter weg für allys nach og ^.^)


Ich denke die Welt wird sich auch für die wandeln, die sich das AddOn nicht kaufen, nur die können, dann eben keine neuen Rassen spielen, nicht bis 85 lvln, keine neuen Inis betreteten sowie nicht in die Lv 81+ Gebiete oder in die Worgen/Gobbo - Start Areale


----------



## Darkdamien (22. August 2009)

ich finds ziemlich gut, endlich passiert mal was neues!
da ich sehr wahrscheinlich zwischendrin mal aufhören werde ist das der zeitpunkt an dem ich wieder anfange


----------



## Tibu (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Naja muss net sein -.- Alte welt soll auch n bisschen alte behalten... Achja was passiert genau mit ORGRIMMAR??? Wo wohnen die Armen orcs dann? OG is best hordenstadt und mehr als OG gibt eig. au net weil fast ALLE in OG rumhängen :O


Orgrimmar wird es weiterhin geben. Die Stadt wurde durch die Katastrophe arg zerstört, befindet sich aber wieder im Aufbau (Im Trailer erkennt man den alten Haupteingang in Durotar. Der Turm links im Bild ist von nem Gerüst eingehüllt zwecks Reparatur).


----------



## schmetti (22. August 2009)

Sburns schrieb:


> wann soll der müll ,kommen?



was interessiert´s dich wann der "MÜLL" kommt?
Troll dich keiner legt wert auf so kommentare


----------



## Aldaria (22. August 2009)

Wie gleich alle meinen, das WoW Addon sei super toll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es tut mir leid, wenn ich pestimistisch bin, aber ich sehe da nicht wirklich was neues. Instanzen wird es wohl nicht viel neue geben, da alte recycled werden. Fliegen in der alten Welt ist eine schöne Sache, dafür wird aber kein SPieler alleine bleiben. 2 neue Völker, die nur SKills von anderen Klasse mit ähnlichem Namen erben, wir kennen ja Blizzards anpass taktik. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass das Addon kein Spass macht, aber ich denke, es wird eines der Addons sein, die am schnellsten keinen Spass mehr machen. Die Spieler werden wohl ehner zu Aion, Diablo3 und Starcraft II wechseln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache...aber fest steht das der Großteil Aller Hordenspieler in OG  ihre zeit verbringen (wenn sie nur rumstehen, ins Ah gehen) [Abgesehen von Lagaran -> Dalaran wers net weis <.<]



Ich bin auch gerne in OG, aber Undercity ist einfach... schöner und einzigartiger als jede andere Stadt.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Achja, fliegen in Azeroth, ist was für die Entdecker

In Erinnerung an Explorer_Brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

is thrall wirklich der nächste wächter ?


----------



## Legum (22. August 2009)

och mann......warum bekommen die allys die worgen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja....kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> aber was will blizz den noch ein jahr lang bringen?




Also kurz vor Weihnachten soll ja gerüchte nach Arthas kommen...schätze ma so Frühjahr - Sommer 2010 wird Cataclysm kommen... also noch ein 3/4 Jahr... Schätz ich ma weil viel kommt nimmer 
3.2.2 = Ony/5. WoW geb
3.3 -> Klassenänderung (PvP Balanc -> PvE nerf -.-) und Tunier rückt weiter in den Süden richtung zitadelle
3.4 -> Arthas kommt -> Tunier is nu bei zitadelle -> dort werden davor wohl keine mobs mehr sein dann was wieder weniger q's sind und so... naja wayne <.<

3.5 gibts net was erstaunblich is... weil bisher gabt immer ein X.9 <.< 
Naja Blizz fällt au nix mehr ein lieber neues Addon statt  eines zu fertigen... Meiner meinung is Ulduar zu früh, hätt erst mit 3.2 oder 3.3 kommen köö, arthas dann mit 3.9 und koloseum 3.5/3.6 oder so

Egal aber es kommen noch 3.2.2 -> 3.3 -> 3.4 (und die x.y.z.a Hotfixes)

Cataclysm / Deathwing wir kommen! Aber diesmal bitte mit 4.0 bis 4.9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Die Spieler werden wohl ehner zu Aion, Diablo3 und Starcraft II wechseln. rolleyes.gif


Das glaube ich nicht, denn es ist ja diesmal eigentlich viel mehr Content als sonst, das mal als erstes, als zweites:

Blizzs Marketing wird wie immer so gut werden, dass Aion einpacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> nee mal ohne Scheiss? wollt ihr das? ich hätt gern ehrliche antworten von wowlern, die schon etwas dabei sind



Seid Feb/05 und Alter, ja ich will es!
Erhlich genug?

und nu troll dich zu Aion *wink*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Wie gleich alle meinen, das WoW Addon sei super toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was interessiert es blizzard ob sie IHR diablo 3 spielen, IHR Starcraft 2 oder IHR WoW:C spielen? Aion wird eh so gut wie niemand spielen ( meine Meinung, warum ist geheim :-P )

und es wird viele neue Instanzen geben.. 

- The Firelands ( ragnaros?)

- Uldum

- Halls of Origination ( Titanen)

- Blackrock Caverns ( level-up dungeon im Blackrock)

- Grim Batol ( level-up dungeon & raid)

- Skywall ( raid&dungeon)

Neue level 85 Heros:

- Todesminen und Burg Schattenfang


----------



## Xydor (22. August 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alle noch viel schlimmer..
> Es ändert sich alles für alle???
> 
> OHHHH mein Gott...
> ...



Ich bin seit Anfang (US-Release) dabei, und JA, ich will es: ein gutes Rollenspiel (damit meine ich Paper&Pen und Online - Offline zwangsweise natürlich nicht) besitzt eine lebendige Welt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freue mich aufs Addon, schaut gut aus (wobei ich bis jetzt jedem Addon was Positives abgewinnen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Legum schrieb:


> och mann......warum bekommen die allys die worgen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil worgen frühere Menschen waren  Mensch = Ally ... Logisches denken ftw =)


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Frag mich wieso immer noch keine Holzschlundeste als Addon. wollen die die wirklich erst mit Smaragdgrünen traum implementieren?


----------



## Byakko (22. August 2009)

> 3.5 gibts net was erstaunblich is... weil bisher gabt immer ein X.9 <.<



Komisch ich bin von 2.4.x auf 3.0 gegangen, muß ich wohl eine Menge verpaßt haben...


----------



## Thamann (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Also kurz vor Weihnachten soll ja gerüchte nach Arthas kommen...schätze ma so Frühjahr - Sommer 2010 wird Cataclysm kommen... also noch ein 3/4 Jahr... Schätz ich ma weil viel kommt nimmer




Also im Gamestar gabs nen Liveblog und da haben sie Zitirt das der Chef von Blizz sagte das sie "hoffen" das es noch 2010 raus kommt also wenn so ne aussage kommt gehe ich mal eher von ende aus

Hier der Blog http://www.gamestar.de/news/blizzcon/

Und hier gleich mal das Zitat oder wie man das nenen will 

"12:19	Blizzard-Chef Morhaime sagt, dass er hofft, dass Cataclysm auch 2010 kommt"


----------



## searinus (22. August 2009)

Ja also...ich bin enttäuscht! Orc-Mage und Mensch-Hunter sind okay...aber der rest is fürn arsch vorallem tuaren priest+pala!
MEIN GOTT! ICH WEIß NOCH WIE MEIN WEISENKIND MICH GEFRAGT HAT OB EIN TAUREN PALA EINE HEIILIGE KUH IST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm...achja...goblins sind hässlich!
die hätten die so lassen sollen...und von den worgen herm uss ich sagen: WOW geile arbeit! die sehen phänomenal aus...hätte nie gedacht dass sie des so hinkriegen!


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> is thrall wirklich der nächste wächter ?




Ja und Cairen Bluthufe wird von Garrosh , meinem lieblings NPC, gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Horde killt Horde is scheiße!! -.-)
Aber ich hoffe das sich NIEMALs allianz und Horde vereinen -> PvP würde fast komplett wegfallen (ausnahme sind die offenen arenan halt -> Strangle, Nagrand, Schergrad, ... etc.)


----------



## TheFrogg (22. August 2009)

Als mir gefällt der offizielle Trailer ja nichts so, der hier auf Buffed.de hochgeladen wurde. Ich finds nicht so toll, das alles nur verunstaltet wird (wie mann im Trailer nur sehen kann). Ich hoffe doch, dass auch mal wieder ein paar schöne Orte dazu kommen. Like: Feralas und Wald von Elwynn...


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Komisch ich bin von 2.4.x auf 3.0 gegangen, muß ich wohl eine Menge verpaßt haben...




hmm naja bin au net der schlauste^^


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Also im Gamestar gabs nen Liveblog und da haben sie Zitirt das der Chef von Blizz sagte das sie "hoffen" das es noch 2010 raus kommt also wenn so ne aussage kommt gehe ich mal eher von ende aus




Das will nix heißen... aber was willst in 1 1/2 jahren noch machen in WotLK? kommen nur ony zum geb und arthas zu weihnachten... dann is WotLK scho wieder zu ende


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. August 2009)

Juhuu endlich wird es ganz viele engstirnige Deppen endgültig aus dem Spiel hauen.

Was habt ihr gegen Tauren Palas? Wo soll denn der Sinn darin liegen das ein Volk nicht in der Lage ist seine Gewohnheiten zu ändern wo es doch ständig von anderen Völkern beeinflusst wird? 
Die Afrikaner haben auch inzwischen Fernsehen und Internet bekommen. Indianer leben auch nicht mehr nur in Wigwams also wieso sollen die Tauren keine Palas kriegen?
Zuviele Schranken im Kopf machen depressiv und dumm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Das will nix heißen... aber was willst in 1 1/2 jahren noch machen in WotLK? kommen nur ony zum geb und arthas zu weihnachten... dann is WotLK scho wieder zu ende



dann maximal 2 Monate noch arthas killen und dann kommen bestimmt noch 1 oder 2 füller.. in BC wurde ja auch mit Illidan geworben.. und das höchste was man erreichen konnte war sunwell..

warum nicht also Icecrown zum BT von nordend machen und irgendwas tolles als platzhalter einbauen?

@über mir: besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

So ich hau mich ma auf Ohr! 
Viel spaß beim weiter spekulieren... Brachland 4 ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

NEIIIN wenn thrall und Cairn weg sind, gibts wohl doch den lang gefürchteten Krieg zwisch Horde und Allianz....
tjaaa schade das die allis losen weden XD


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

> Als mir gefällt der offizielle Trailer ja nichts so, der hier auf Buffed.de hochgeladen wurde. Ich finds nicht so toll, das alles nur verunstaltet wird (wie mann im Trailer nur sehen kann). Ich hoffe doch, dass auch mal wieder ein paar schöne Orte dazu kommen. Like: Feralas und Wald von Elwynn...


Ich sage nur: Desolace
Da hast du dann dein neues Feralas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> dann maximal 2 Monate noch arthas killen und dann kommen bestimmt noch 1 oder 2 füller.. in BC wurde ja auch mit Illidan geworben.. und das höchste was man erreichen konnte war sunwell..
> 
> warum nicht also Icecrown zum BT von nordend machen und irgendwas tolles als platzhalter einbauen?
> 
> @über mir: besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken




Ja aber was soll nach arthas noch kommen??? Sindragose is sicher in der Eiskronenzitadelle und unterstüzzt seinen meister,... glaubst Tirion wendet sich auf einma gegen uns oder wa? :O


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

garrosh ist ein idiot und wie kann man nur so dumm sein und den zum kreigshäuptling machen...


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> NEIIIN wenn thrall und Cairn weg sind, gibts wohl doch den lang gefürchteten Krieg zwisch Horde und Allianz....
> tjaaa schade das die allis losen weden XD



Naja ich spiel beide seiten und es wird keine loosen -> PvP währe weg -> 50% der WoW spieler damit auch... tjoa.. kommentar daggeen? 

PS: jetzt geh ich aba dsann endlich gleich pennen :O


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> garrosh ist ein idiot und wie kann man nur so dumm sein und den zum kreigshäuptling machen...




Garrosh will nur Krieg und das ohne anchzudenken das stimmt, ist genauso wie warian wyrm... (SW boss) Der is genauso -> Tod der Horde, rest egal... Jaina und Thrall werden sich wohl sicher vereinen und Warian und Garrosh sich gegenseitig vernichtenn...vl is dan SW thronsaal wieder freu für Ony in Menschengestallt...need ony pre back! *heul*


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Ich bin ja mal sehr auf diesen im Trailer genannten "Pfad der Titanen" gespannt, mit dem man seinen Charackter noch weiter spezialisieren kann. Weiß da eventuell jemand mehr darüber? 

Den Rest des Addons find ich recht gewöhnugsbedürftig, grade was die ganzen tiefen Story-einschnitte angeht wie zum Beipspiel mehrere neue Rassen-Klassen Kombinationen (ich sag nur Nachtelf-Mage; Tauren-Pala) oder dass die Goblins ihre Neutralität aufgeben... Ich stehe dem ganzen mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber, einerseits passt es mir irgendwie ganz und garnicht in den Kragen und ich lehne es ab, andererseits bin ich aber auch neugierig und würde das gerne mal sehen.

Aber zu dem " 100% Alles war von MM-Champion " bisher hab ich zu der Sache mit Cairne nix auf deren eigenen Cataclysm Homepage gefunden und auch das Thrall seinen Posten als Kriegshäuptling abgibt steht da nirgends (oder ich bin grad einfach zu Blind :/ )


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Alles aktuelle hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts


----------



## mercurio. (22. August 2009)

"Sche** die Wand an"

War mein erster Gedanke...
Das man die alte Welt wieder mit einbezieht ist einfach genial (endlich)
Noch ne Welt mehr wäre wohl zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für alt eingesessene wird das bestimmt mega wenn man durchs Brachland zieht und es auf einmal verwüstet wurde.
Mal gucken was noch so gespoielerd wird- time will tell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spekulationen sind iwie total überflüßig den man hat nichts von und das richtige wird sowieso bald enthüllt also hört auf euch zu flamen!


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ja und Cairen Bluthufe wird von Garrosh , meinem lieblings NPC, gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du siehst das falsch. Horde killt Blümchenfraktion. So siehts aus. Dann gibts endlich wieder Krieg und die Horde kann wieder die doofen Allys überrennen.  Yeah das wird ein Spass. Vor allem als irrer, Bombenbauender Gobbojäger ^^


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Ich freu mich ja schon auf den Smaragtdrünen traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kehrt die Legion ja zurück -Y Kil'jaden uns SARGERAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nu erstma WotLK und Cata...  btw nach sargeras komt sicher n abspann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nu hau ich michs aus ohr amchts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Naja ich spiel beide seiten und es wird keine loosen -> PvP währe weg -> 50% der WoW spieler damit auch... tjoa.. kommentar daggeen?
> 
> PS: jetzt geh ich aba dsann endlich gleich pennen :O



war auch mehr als scherz gemeint..... natürlich wird blizz sowat nicht machen... außerdem hätt die allianz eh keine chance XD

Ich find Thrall als neuen Wächter scheiße.... da hätten se wen anders nehmen sollen. Blizz könnte ja auch einen neuen Helden ins Spiel bringen... *geheimnis^^* und jetzt wo DW zurück ist, könnte der blaue drachenschwarm wieder freundlich sein. Der war ja immerhin der einzige, der gegen DW vorgegangen ist


----------



## OMGlooool (22. August 2009)

sieht sehr geil aus. Ich freu mich!

sieht so aus als würde es nicht so ein siff werden wie wotlk


----------



## Cincinnattikid (22. August 2009)

Boa...Todesschwinge...Das is Gänsehaut pur...Ich mag die Geschichte von WoW und DARAUF habe ich gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von mir aus könnten sie auch noch mehr Raids/Dungeons erneuern... Stellt euch mal  Maraudon vor... Ne 5 Stunden-Hero gabs auch noch nie (Naja...Wipes mal außen vor^^)
Oder AQ 40...Ich spiel leider erst seit BC daher würde ich alles geben so einen epischen Kampf zu erleben wie C'Thun und Konsorten...Das Feeling wie dort haben sie auch nie wieder so hinbekommen... Vor der "You will die" - Stimme hat sich wohl jeder schonmal gefürchtet xD

So long...Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude

P.S.: JAA ein Gnomen Heiler.....Ich als Gnom-Only-Spieler wollte immer schonmal n Priest oder n Schami zoggn^^

lg


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch. Horde killt Blümchenfraktion. So siehts aus. Dann gibts endlich wieder Krieg und die Horde kann wieder die doofen Allys überrennen. Yeah das wird ein Spass. Vor allem als irrer, Bombenbauender Gobbojäger ^^




Ne ich schätzet Garrosh und Warian Stellen sich geenüber und vernichten sich und am ende verbünden sich jaina und Thrall sowie allianz und horde und versuchen Sargeras garaus zu machen... dann läuft ja eh der abspann und WoW is aus^^ Weil blizz bringt nur mehr 2 addons raus... Cata und Smaragt traum... Cata = Deathwing, smaragt traum = Kiljeaden/sargeras -> Legion returns...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Grade erst nach hause Gekommen ich muss sagen Ich dachte es mir aber so Das fast alles so kommt wie auf mmo geschrieben finde ich persönlich super einfach nur Super


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> war auch mehr als scherz gemeint..... natürlich wird blizz sowat nicht machen... außerdem hätt die allianz eh keine chance XD
> 
> Ich find Thrall als neuen Wächter scheiße.... da hätten se wen anders nehmen sollen. Blizz könnte ja auch einen neuen Helden ins Spiel bringen... *geheimnis^^* und jetzt wo DW zurück ist, könnte der blaue drachenschwarm wieder freundlich sein. Der war ja immerhin der einzige, der gegen DW vorgegangen ist



Der blaue Drachenschwarm ist tot.


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Priest COW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (22. August 2009)

Ultordeis schrieb:


> Mich interessiert welche Klassen für Goblins und worgen spielbar werden!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lolz rofl... wie helle du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (22. August 2009)

Man nehme die Alte Welt,
streckt die Landmassen etwas,
fügt gleichzeitig neue Gebiete hinzu ( die es schon vor 2jahren auf der Map gab)
schnell zwei neue Rassen

und schwups als Addon verkaufen!
Das hätte auch ein Patch ( kostenlos ) seien können.
Man versucht hier wirklich nochmehr Geld zu verdienen.

Danke Blizz,
ihr macht's mir mit meiner Entscheidung echt einfach, Aion nach
der Beta weiter zu spielen.


----------



## NightZ (22. August 2009)

lol kein zm mehr kein ap mehr 0o


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Priest COW:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da ich alli hintermir habe, mussich zugeben.. gnomen priester kommen spät. die wollt ich immer haben.. alleine wegen dem intboni, hab auchnie verstanden warum net, gab schließlich gnomen heiler in gnomeregan (freundlich und nutzlos rumstehend als ally) aber gegner als horde. und wie gesagt die heilen halt.. Sanitäter waren das


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

wow *sieht grad wow class panel*

mana für hunter = weg, Zaubermacht: weg, Verteidigung: weg! Blockwert: weg! Angriffskraft: weg!

Hexer: Seelensplitter: WEG! (aus dem Rucksack) . Hexer bekommen ähnlich dem Todesritter ein eigenes interface am char-portrait mit 3 (dämo-hexer evtl. 4 ) Splittern. werden nur für 1 Spell benutzt, der aber andere spells verbessert/verstärkt/interessanter macht)
Es können pro kampf nur 3 Splitter verwendet werden, Splitter werden nur im Kampf benutz, keine splitter zum beschwören etc.
Splitter "reggen" ausserhalb des Kampfes schnell ( entweder von allein, oder mit Hilfe eines kleinen einfachen spells, steht noch nicht fest)


Neues legendary! "Shadowmourne" - 2H Axt ( blau leuchtend)

News zur Archäologie: 

Sekundärer Beruf 

Artifakte aufsammeln und dinge für den Path of the champion freischalten

einzigartige belohnungen ( pet, instant transportation zu coolen orten weil man nen geheimen zugang irgendwohin gefunden hat)

Sammelberuf ( Erde ist aufgebrochen durch den "cataclysm" und die verborgenen schätze sind jetzt freigelegt)


"Reforging" ( neu schmieden) : rüstung individualisierung ( stats austauschen, aber mit beschränkungen)


Multi-gains:  wenn man grüne sachen herstellt gibts z.b. 1 skill-up, wenn man was blaues herstellt gibts 5 skill-ups , wird vermutlich auch für sammelberufe angewandt

Ingenieur: wird lustiger und interessanter ( toys, pets, tools)

( ich aktualisiere diesen post wenn neue infos vom stream kommen)


----------



## Slayv (22. August 2009)

Ist schon bekannt, wann das Addon kommt?


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Link?


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Man nehme die Alte Welt,
> streckt die Landmassen etwas,
> fügt gleichzeitig neue Gebiete hinzu ( die es schon vor 2jahren auf der Map gab)
> schnell zwei neue Rassen
> ...


Tschüß. Zum glück verziehen sich alle stinkstiefel zu Aion. Ist wenigstens für einen Monat Ruhe. Und dann kommen die Stinkstiefel wieder zurück mit noch schlechterer Laune weil Aion doch net so pralle ist und zocken wieder WoW. Kennt man ja. aber trotzdem Tschüss und bleib ja bei Aion.


----------



## Turican (22. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> garrosh ist ein idiot und wie kann man nur so dumm sein und den zum kreigshäuptling machen...



viele Idioten werden auch Raidleiter,kann auch keiner erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wow *sieht grad wow class panel*
> 
> mana für hunter = weg, Zaubermacht: weg, Verteidigung: weg! Blockwert: weg! Angriffskraft: weg!
> 
> ...


Klassenänderungen hmmm muss man abwarten. als Jäger find ichs klasse mit kein Mana mehr fürchte aber das mit focus das selbe in grün passiert. Hexer werden hmm gespalten sein ^^ und was zaubermacht angeht nunja öhm ja die Änderungen sind teils sinnvoll und logisch erinnere mich aber das es das alles schon mal in ähnlicher form gab.

Zum Nebenberuf: geil geil geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem wär Holzfäller/schreiner oder Perlentaucher auch net übel gewesen.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Engineering! _Gone!_ 

Man kann die Blizzcon ja eig auch als Comedyveranstaltung verkaufen x3 Echt funny  ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Engineering! _Gone!_
> 
> Man kann die Blizzcon ja eig auch als Comedyveranstaltung verkaufen x3 Echt funny  ^^



hehe schaust es auch ^^ hab an der Stelle auch gegrinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (22. August 2009)

wie zm ap weg?!
gibts dann neue werte?


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> wie zm ap weg?!
> gibts dann neue werte?



Haste: Melee bekommen dadurch mehr Focus und Co. 
Block Value: Weg! 
Stamina: Kein Def, SP, AP = mehr Stamina, wie bei Plattenrüstungsträgern,

@Zoid-Dunkelziffer: Selbstverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

> Ghostcrawler rennt durch seine Punkte, Goblin- und Worgen-Rassenboni scheinen großartig zu sein. Besonders die Goblins - mit Rabatt- und Bankzugriffen.



Mobile Bank für Goblins!


----------



## Sundarkness (22. August 2009)

ach du schei*** ...
is das ein müll ...
Brauch man also als tank nurnoch stamina 
als heal/caster nurnoch int
und als melee nurnoch stk oder haste ?

omg


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der blaue Drachenschwarm ist tot.



so tot wie Todesschwinge.... 
ernsthaft mal was ist nicht schon alles tot geglaubt worden ? und wär doch ne super fraaktion für alle caster oder XD


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> ach du schei*** ...
> is das ein müll ...
> Brauch man also als tank nurnoch stamina
> als heal/caster nurnoch int
> ...




Naja problem war dochd as durch die imbaitems Tanks so viel Blockwertung hatten das sie kaum noch Aggro bekommen haben wiel eben kaum shcläge vom Boss durchkamen. Wie gesagt teils sind die Änderungen sinnvoll teils wirr. Muss man halt sehen was kommt.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> ach du schei*** ...
> is das ein müll ...
> Brauch man also als tank nurnoch stamina
> als heal/caster nurnoch int
> ...



Ja und durch beweglichkeit rennt man schneller, willenskraft sekt die dauer von gedankenkontrolle die priester auf einen ausüben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!! chill dochma.. ich finds z.b sehr gut das netnurnoch der druide talente dafür kriegt das er critimmun wird, nervt tierisch kritimmun zu werden, und dauernt mussman darauf gucken... nen dudu nimmt einfach alles mit viel ausdauer und gut..^^


----------



## Domalias (22. August 2009)

Bah Allys Worgen und Horde Goblins? mhhh passt net zusammen.Eher Goblins zu den allys und der worg zur horde.naja kann man nichts dran ändern....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Bah Allys Worgen und Horde Goblins? mhhh passt net zusammen.Eher Goblins zu den allys und der worg zur horde.naja kann man nichts dran ändern....


mhh. nö?


----------



## Sundarkness (22. August 2009)

ok das mit blockwertung hätte man ja nerven können aber gleich
für jede art von char nur einen oder 2 stats?

das ist doch schwachsinn...
sonst fand ich fast alles am neuen addon gut
aber das muss nicht sein -_-


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> so tot wie Todesschwinge....
> ernsthaft mal was ist nicht schon alles tot geglaubt worden ? und wär doch ne super fraaktion für alle caster oder XD




Sagtmal, im vid heißt es und ein bla kommt wieder um die worgen in die allianz zu führen, da druiden darum standen, denk ich mal^^ MAL Furion (oda wie) oda anders Shando Stormrage pardon.. Sturmgrimm (würg) oda wie? oda war das die druidentusse selber die inner mitte stand xD? wers das? Elune herself?^^ wers eig elune? und wtf ich muss die bücher lesen !! -.-


----------



## Byakko (22. August 2009)

Ich denke das es das Balancing für die Entwickler leichter machen wird, insbesondere was das PvP angeht und das wird schlussendlich gerade den PvE'lern zu gute kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Sagtmal, im vid heißt es und ein bla kommt wieder um die worgen in die allianz zu führen, da druiden darum standen, denk ich mal^^ MAL Furion (oda wie) oda anders Shando Stormrage pardon.. Sturmgrimm (würg) oda wie? oda war das die druidentusse selber die inner mitte stand xD? wers das? Elune herself?^^ wers eig elune? und wtf ich muss die bücher lesen !! -.-



Mount Hyjal:

Hyjal ist unter Belagung durch Ragnaros ( in MC haben wir ihn nur zurückgeschlagen, nicht getötet)

Ragnaros ist angepisst, Malfurion auch.


----------



## Deathknight3 (22. August 2009)

geillloooo, und das es schon 2010 rauskommt ist echt imba


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Bah Allys Worgen und Horde Goblins? mhhh passt net zusammen.Eher Goblins zu den allys und der worg zur horde.naja kann man nichts dran ändern....


bin ja dafür das beide zur horde kommen, und das hordler 100% mehr dmg machen als allys (nicht das wirds nötig ham) aba so müssen wir weniger zeit mit euch allys verschwänden wenn wir euch killen, und ihr zu 5 keine chance habt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Sagtmal, im vid heißt es und ein bla kommt wieder um die worgen in die allianz zu führen, da druiden darum standen, denk ich mal^^ MAL Furion (oda wie) oda anders Shando Stormrage pardon.. Sturmgrimm (würg) oda wie?



Denke mal damit meinen die einfach nur die Nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ne ich schätzet Garrosh und Warian Stellen sich geenüber und vernichten sich und am ende verbünden sich jaina und Thrall sowie allianz und horde und versuchen Sargeras garaus zu machen... dann läuft ja eh der abspann und WoW is aus^^ Weil blizz bringt nur mehr 2 addons raus... Cata und Smaragt traum... Cata = Deathwing, smaragt traum = Kiljeaden/sargeras -> Legion returns...




Der Abspann läuft erst nachdem Thrall und Jaina geheiratet haben....wetten? :-P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Das heißt nicht mehr lange warten aber das Problem ist wo bleiben die low Level die werden ja verdrängt weil für ALLE die Welt sich verändert O_O


----------



## Reo_MC (22. August 2009)

Als Erstes, danke für die Infos.
Das mit den Worgen für die Allianz macht Sinn, wenn man darüber nachdenkt *grübel*
Also eine positive Änderung.



dmix schrieb:


> Pala COW:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seht mich weinen. Das ist DIE negative Änderung.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Schockierend ist das schon, AP und ZM weg...Hmm, kommt aber bestimmt ein neuer Stat,der mir aber rätselhaft ist...

naja Malfurion re ist eins der Top Platzierungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die neuen Rassenboni, ich weiss nicht...ein Pala Worg mit Sprinten? Oder ein Goblin Schurke der dir in die Luft geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> geillloooo, und das es schon 2010 rauskommt ist echt imba



Aehm, ist ganz normaler abstand.. ende 2010 wär 2 jahre nach wotlk release, was 2 jahre nach bc release kam, welches 2 jahre nach classic (vanilla) wow kam) (+ - paar monate natürlich immer)

und why haste mein post in deiner Signatur?^^ fühle mich ja geehrt sehe nur grade das ich rumgespuckt statt gespuuuuuuuuuuuuuukt geschrieben habe^^


----------



## Sundarkness (22. August 2009)

hmm können dann worgen und goblins überhaupt dk's werden?
weil die dk startgebietsfestung beinhaltet ja den lichking ... wenn der stirbt gibts keine 1. q 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Das spielt doch eh in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> hmm können dann worgen und goblins überhaupt dk's werden?
> weil die dk startgebietsfestung beinhaltet ja den lichking ... wenn der stirbt gibts keine 1. q
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jap beide können DKs werden laut diesem Bildchen: http://wow.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=1163...;it=wow_artikel


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Der Abspann läuft erst nachdem Thrall und Jaina geheiratet haben....wetten? :-P



Wuhu, und weil alle wow spieler die zu classiczeiten angefangen haben und 12 jahre waren jezzt 18 sind, gibts dann auchnoch nen nacktmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

möglicherweise multi-passagier flugmounts!


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> hmm können dann worgen und goblins überhaupt dk's werden?
> weil die dk startgebietsfestung beinhaltet ja den lichking ... wenn der stirbt gibts keine 1. q
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu den Zeitpunkt musst du dich ja (chornologisch) erst durch die Scherbenwelt, dann durch Nordend schlagen - also sitzt zu dem Zeitpunkt Arthas noch auf seinem Thron..


----------



## Sundarkness (22. August 2009)

orly?
hmm ja stimmt in der q reihe portet er sich ja nach nordend...


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Aber die neuen Rassenboni, ich weiss nicht...ein Pala Worg mit Sprinten? Oder ein Goblin Schurke der dir in die Luft geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube es gibt keine Pala worgen. Aber wenn Worgen sprinten können dann macht euch schon mal auf blinzelnde sprintende Magier und dauersprintende Schurken gefasst(das wird nicht feierlich im pvp).


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Schockierend ist das schon, AP und ZM weg...Hmm, kommt aber bestimmt ein neuer Stat,der mir aber rätselhaft ist...
> 
> naja Malfurion re ist eins der Top Platzierungen
> 
> ...


Find eher beunruhigent das mir der Worgen Schurke 2 mal highspeed nachrennen kann nachdem ich last stance mit meinem krieger geust habe oder handauflegen mitm pala oO^^ (nich das ich vor schurken wegrennen muss, sie killen sich selber durch mein parry haste und blockdmg..)


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> hmm können dann worgen und goblins überhaupt dk's werden?
> weil die dk startgebietsfestung beinhaltet ja den lichking ... wenn der stirbt gibts keine 1. q
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Phasing ftw?

Das ist praktisch wie ne Zeitverschiebung... Wenn du als Worgen DK machst dann bist du praktisch vor dem Tod des Lichkönigs da.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Zu den Zeitpunkt musst du dich ja (chornologisch) erst durch die Scherbenwelt, dann durch Nordend schlagen - also sitzt zu dem Zeitpunkt Arthas noch auf seinem Thron..



Vllt kommen die wächter der zeit ins spiel und porten lowi gobbos usw in die alte welt mit der aussage, sie seien nochnicht bereit für diesen kampf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sollen erst die noobs bashen^^


----------



## Kafka (22. August 2009)

News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...


dir auch eine schöne nacht, und viel spaß beim neuinstallieren in 2 wochen wenns dich wieder juckt


----------



## Domalias (22. August 2009)

naja dann heissteswenn Cat...kommt alles von neuen farmen an set(s).....wein....auch wennes nur bis 85 geht.ungewohnt nur 5 stufen erhöhung....mit 90 kommt dann na wer wohl grins


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...


*roten Hering reich* iss ja gut kleiner Onkel Doktor kommt gleich mit der Medizin.


----------



## Curumir (22. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...


Ok also durch sinnloses (möchte gern) Posten bekommt man 119 Posts...geil!

1. Käse 2. Fisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...



Mal ganz ernsthaft, du würdest dir doch wünschen wenn es nach Vanilla WoW einfach aufgehört hätte?! Dann würdest du heute noch Naxx, AQ, ZG und ka was raiden - 4 Jahre lang. Das wär natürlich spannender als wenn es mit der Story weiter geht. Naja, hf &so..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Ok also durch sinnloses (möchte gern) Posten bekommt man 119 Posts...geil!
> 
> 1. Käse 2. Fisch
> 
> ...



was ist mit schwarzbrot?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

das sind wenigstens mal Drastische Änderungen die mich aber persönlich ansprechen nicht wie bisher die beiden addons


----------



## Droyale (22. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> News gelesen, Trailer gesehen, acc gekündigt und wow deinstaliert. Viel spass mit dem Dreck ihr fanatischen Fanboys...


Hast wohl schon zuviel vergeigt im RL wa?


----------



## Curumir (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> was ist mit schwarzbrot?


 *rülps*

hm was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur ne Frage: Hat es sich gelohnt den Live-Stream zu holen?


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

> Frage: Können wir irgendwann mal Bögen herstellen?
> Antwort: Das haben wir uns für Woodcrafting aufgehoben. Aber leider gibt es keine anderen Gegenstände, die man mit dem Beruf herstellen könnte. Vielleicht Ingenieure, vielleicht auch durch Archäologie.



Holzverarbeitung kommt! ROFL... Wo bleibt Holzfäller?


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

Lol die Fähigkeiten von den gobbos sind cool. Besonders der mega Jump. Mann Stelle sich einen gobbo Hexer im arathi Becken vor. Der kann auf z.b.: ein Haus springen,da so einen teleportier-Kreis legen und von oben locker flockig runter ballern XD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> *rülps*
> 
> hm was?
> 
> ...



bisher, für das feeling, das bauchkribbeln und die gänsehaut beim trailer? ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ozzy konzert morgen wird bestimmt auch nochmal der hammer ( nennt mich schwächlich aber, ja ich hatte wirklich gänsehaut.. genau wie letztes jahr beim Diablo 3 trailer)


----------



## Reo_MC (22. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Nur ne Frage: Hat es sich gelohnt den Live-Stream zu holen?



Alles auf Englisch, leider ist mir das nen Tacken zu schnell.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Holzverarbeitung kommt! ROFL... Wo bleibt Holzfäller?


öh.. nein? die haben doch grad gesagt "stäbe und bögen sind nicht genug um nen beruf daraus zu machen"


----------



## Grotuk (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Holzverarbeitung kommt! ROFL... Wo bleibt Holzfäller?


nein kommt nicht weil sie keine Ideen haben was man außer Bögen und stäben noch herstellen könnte. Öhm nebenbei was ist mit Totems und so? meinetwegen auch Trinkets.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Alles auf Englisch, leider ist mir das nen Tacken zu schnell.



nagut, man kauft sich keinen englischsprachigen stream wenn man kein englisch kann(siehe meine signatur :-P ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so wie man nicht nach spanien auswandert wenn man kein spanisch kann.. man muss damit rechnen, dass dort spanisch gesprochen wird


----------



## Eisenqube (22. August 2009)

Mann oh mann, da kriegen wir hier eines der besten und ausgereiftestens Spiele die es gibt geliefert, mit einer super Erweiterung, und Manchen fällt nichts weiter ein, als den Kopf in den Sand von Tanaris zu stecken und alles zu verfluchen... Gute Nacht euch allen armen Seelen, die ihr wohl nicht versteht, dass es "nur ein Spiel" ist, das einem Spaß machen sollte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Frage: Können wir irgendwann mal Bögen herstellen?
Antwort: Das haben wir uns für Woodcrafting aufgehoben.

Ganz klare Aussage, oder?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. August 2009)

Also das Einzige was ich recht seltsam finde ist wie Thrall als Schamane Wächter der Tirisfalen werden kann aber naja wird sicher noch erklärt. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Leuten an die hier angegeben haben während des Trailers eine Erektion bekommen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   eigentlich finde ich alles Angekündigte geil an diesem Add On. und endlich wird die Story weitergeführt... UND ENDLICH DARF ICH NELTHARION UMPFLÖCKEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun gehe ich ins Bett und träume von WoW- Cataclysm... Mfg Don Vito


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Frage: Können wir irgendwann mal Bögen herstellen?
> Antwort: Das haben wir uns für Woodcrafting aufgehoben.
> 
> Ganz klare Aussage, oder?



falsch.. die korrekte aussage war: das haben wir EIGENTLICH für woodcrafting aufgehoben,..., aber das ist nicht genug um einen beruf zu erstellen


----------



## Curumir (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> dir auch eine schöne nacht, und viel spaß beim neuinstallieren in 2 wochen wenns dich wieder juckt


 Schwächlich? Kein Warcraft Fan hatte keine Gänsehautbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm Holzfäller/verarbeitung wäre doch geil. Bogen, Totems, eventuell Flaggen/Sandarten (die wären so ähnlich wie die Trmmeln beim Lederer) , Stäber, Wassmounts/Boote (!). Da kann noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Quadun (22. August 2009)

-Also der Trailer fürs nächste Addon iss ja ganz fein kann ma nichts sagen, aber wenn mann schaut was da kommt ist es alter Käse ! Azeroth usw Flugmountsperre aufgehoben, neu Dungoen (alte aufgewertet), die alten Raidinztanzen auf Level 80 hochgestuft uvm. ! Blizz weiss langsam nicht mehr was es machen soll um die Leute am Ball zu halten ! 
Meinesachtens ist das erbärmlich was die da treiben ! Denen fällt nichts mehr neues ein ! Das Addon ist für den Witz ! Wer sich des holt naja dazu sag ich mal nichts ! Todesschwinge usw !! Der Größte Feind aller Völker ist und bleibt der Lichking und der wird mit dem aktuellen Addon bzw kommenden Patch platt gemacht ! Somit ist eigentlich der größte Feind aller Völker besiegt ! Der Rest ist in meinen Augen für den Arsch bzw nen Witz ! Was will ich in der Vergangenheit ! Naja der wo sich das Addon holt soll Glücklich werden damit ! Mein Fall ist es nicht ! Der alte kontinent aufgewertet und alte Raidinztanzen auf lvl 80 bzw 85 aufgewertet lol was ist das für nen Witz ! Blizz fällt nichts mehr neue ein für World of Warcraft Online ! 
Jungs lasst es sein ! WoW ist schon genug kaputt gepatcht worden, das neue Addon machts auch nicht besser !

Lg

Quadun


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Es könnte aber durchaus sein das dieser Beruf noch kommen wird.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> -Also der Trailer fürs nächste Addon iss ja ganz fein kann ma nichts sagen, aber wenn mann schaut was da kommt ist es alter Käse ! Azeroth usw Flugmountsperre aufgehoben, neu Dungoen (alte aufgewertet), die alten Raidinztanzen auf Level 80 hochgestuft uvm. ! Blizz weiss langsam nicht mehr was es machen soll um die Leute am Ball zu halten !
> Meinesachtens ist das erbärmlich was die da treiben ! Denen fällt nichts mehr neues ein ! Das Addon ist für den Witz ! Wer sich des holt naja dazu sag ich mal nichts ! Todesschwinge usw !! Der Größte Feind aller Völker ist und bleibt der Lichking und der wird mit dem aktuellen Addon bzw kommenden Patch platt gemacht ! Somit ist eigentlich der größte Feind aller Völker besiegt ! Der Rest ist in meinen Augen für den Arsch bzw nen Witz ! Was will ich in der Vergangenheit ! Naja der wo sich das Addon holt soll Glücklich werden damit ! Mein Fall ist es nicht ! Der alte kontinent aufgewertet und alte Raidinztanzen auf lvl 80 bzw 85 aufgewertet lol was ist das für nen Witz ! Blizz fällt nichts mehr neue ein für World of Warcraft Online !
> Jungs lasst es sein ! WoW ist schon genug kaputt gepatcht worden, das neue Addon machts auch nicht besser !
> 
> ...


wann hast du mit WoW angefangen? lichking der gößte obermotz?

naja.. und alte instanzen nur aufpoliert? wo hast du das gelesen?

viele neue dungeons/raids!

- The Firelands ( ragnaros?)

- Uldum

- Halls of Origination ( Titanen)

- Blackrock Caverns ( level-up dungeon im Blackrock)

- Grim Batol ( level-up dungeon & raid)

- Skywall ( raid&dungeon)

Neue level 85 Heros:

- Todesminen und Burg Schattenfang 

von diesen instanzen sind lediglich DM/BSF aufpoliert.. der rest ist neu.. und das sind nur die instanzen die bisher bekannt sind ( bzw. die ich ausm stream rausgehört habe)


----------



## Curumir (22. August 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> -Also der Trailer fürs nächste Addon iss ja ganz fein kann ma nichts sagen, aber wenn mann schaut was da kommt ist es alter Käse ! Azeroth usw Flugmountsperre aufgehoben, neu Dungoen (alte aufgewertet), die alten Raidinztanzen auf Level 80 hochgestuft uvm. ! Blizz weiss langsam nicht mehr was es machen soll um die Leute am Ball zu halten !
> Meinesachtens ist das erbärmlich was die da treiben ! Denen fällt nichts mehr neues ein ! Das Addon ist für den Witz ! Wer sich des holt naja dazu sag ich mal nichts ! Todesschwinge usw !! Der Größte Feind aller Völker ist und bleibt der Lichking und der wird mit dem aktuellen Addon bzw kommenden Patch platt gemacht ! Somit ist eigentlich der größte Feind aller Völker besiegt ! Der Rest ist in meinen Augen für den Arsch bzw nen Witz ! Was will ich in der Vergangenheit ! Naja der wo sich das Addon holt soll Glücklich werden damit ! Mein Fall ist es nicht ! Der alte kontinent aufgewertet und alte Raidinztanzen auf lvl 80 bzw 85 aufgewertet lol was ist das für nen Witz ! Blizz fällt nichts mehr neue ein für World of Warcraft Online !
> Jungs lasst es sein ! WoW ist schon genug kaputt gepatcht worden, das neue Addon machts auch nicht besser !
> 
> ...


Fail! Todesschwinge will nur neben bei auch alles töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , von wegen nur aufgewertet. Uldum? etc.

Achja: oh lol ständig gleiche flames was fürn n witz. EUch fällt nichts besseres mehr ein!!!! jungs lasst es einfach!! einseinself


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Leuten an die hier angegeben haben während des Trailers eine Erektion bekommen zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du tust mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Also an alle Leute die sagen: Blizz fällt nix mehr ein!
Epic Fail! Die bringen das, weils ne klasse Idee ist, natürlich hätten die noch 20 andere (Emerlad Dream, Maestrom, Burning Legion, eventll was ganz neues)
Man denken -> posten!


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Wenn euch das Addon nicht passt, dann schreibt doch lieber Blizzard ne email als hier alle zu beleidigen die sich darauf freuen und es sich holen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dadurch hättet ihr euren frust ausgelassen, Blizzard hat etwas feedback bekommen und wir können uns in ruhe weiter drauf freuen = alle hätten gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bei einigen frag ich mich echt was bei deren entwicklung schief gelaufen sein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

maelstrom ist doch das.. oder wie erklärst du dir die inseln da zwischen den östlichen königreichen und kalimdor? und die versunkene Stadt Vashj'ir am Meeresboden, mit neuen unterwasser-mounts etc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (22. August 2009)

JEDER wollte DM heroic, nun habt ihr DM Heroic! Nun wird wieder rumgeheult das alles nur ein alter Aufguss ist...

Tut mir echt Leid, aber sowas behindertes hab ich meine Lebtag net erlebt... die WoW Community ist so erbärmlich. 

Dem Rest gute Nacht und träumt schön, wie ich, von WoW Cataclysm, auf ein ECHT geniales ADDON!


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Ne, das was es jetzt ist, ist eben Cataclysm (Katastrophe). Maelstrom wärs dann gewesen, wenn NUR Azshara, dafür aber ausführlich gekommen wär, mit dem ganzen Südmeer-Gekramsel und so ^^


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Also ich denk auch das sie mit "Cataclysm" den Themenbereich "Maelstrom" abgehackt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

AcidSoul schrieb:


> Also ich denk auch das sie mit "Cataclysm" den Themenbereich "Maelstrom" abgehackt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht kommen die Naga etc noch richtig mit contentpatch 4.3 oder was weiß ich


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Klar haben sie, aber meine Aussage war ja auch sie HÄTTEN Maelstrom bringen können, was als Gegenargument gegen die Aussagen der ach so tollen Trolle gedacht war, die meinen Blizz fällt nichts mehr ein =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Hm hat man eigentlich schon was Über Og gehört oder Noch nicht? ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

OG war kaputt und wird neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Nekses (22. August 2009)

Jup, soll nicht ganz verschwinden, soll nur zerstört werden und dann pratkisch "im Aufbau" sein, also da stehen dann überall Reperatur-Geräte, zerstörte Häuser, etc rum ... Naja ich geh au mal pennen, Gute -nacht Leuts


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Jo in diesem Thread schon auf irgendeiner der früheren seiten wurde gesagt das es zwar ziemlich zerstört ist aber das es neu aufgebaut wird.

edith wünscht dir eine gute nacht^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Klar haben sie, aber meine Aussage war ja auch sie HÄTTEN Maelstrom bringen können, was als Gegenargument gegen die Aussagen der ach so tollen Trolle gedacht war, die meinen Blizz fällt nichts mehr ein =)



naja.. aber dann hätten sie halt cataclysm Maelstrom genannt.. nun haben sie maelstrom cataclysm genannt.. ist und bleibt trotzdem das gleiche.. ich glaube daran, dass die sachen die du meinst in contentpatches kommen


----------



## Domalias (22. August 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> -Also der Trailer fürs nächste Addon iss ja ganz fein kann ma nichts sagen, aber wenn mann schaut was da kommt ist es alter Käse ! Azeroth usw Flugmountsperre aufgehoben, neu Dungoen (alte aufgewertet), die alten Raidinztanzen auf Level 80 hochgestuft uvm. ! Blizz weiss langsam nicht mehr was es machen soll um die Leute am Ball zu halten !
> Meinesachtens ist das erbärmlich was die da treiben ! Denen fällt nichts mehr neues ein ! Das Addon ist für den Witz ! Wer sich des holt naja dazu sag ich mal nichts ! Todesschwinge usw !! Der Größte Feind aller Völker ist und bleibt der Lichking und der wird mit dem aktuellen Addon bzw kommenden Patch platt gemacht ! Somit ist eigentlich der größte Feind aller Völker besiegt ! Der Rest ist in meinen Augen für den Arsch bzw nen Witz ! Was will ich in der Vergangenheit ! Naja der wo sich das Addon holt soll Glücklich werden damit ! Mein Fall ist es nicht ! Der alte kontinent aufgewertet und alte Raidinztanzen auf lvl 80 bzw 85 aufgewertet lol was ist das für nen Witz ! Blizz fällt nichts mehr neue ein für World of Warcraft Online !
> Jungs lasst es sein ! WoW ist schon genug kaputt gepatcht worden, das neue Addon machts auch nicht besser !
> 
> ...



bla bla bla und nochmal bla blubb grins...

Was suchste denn hier?

Alle haben sich gewünscht,das die alte welt mal wieder aufgewertet udn mit einbezogen wird.zum glück achten die nicht auf einzelne weiner.gott sei dank


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

ahja okay also nix mit Mega Neuer haupstadt für euch Hordies *gg*


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

gnomeregan soll ja angeblich wieder befreit sein, das reißen wir uns dann einfach unter den nagel *höhö*

wobei ich mit den worgen wohl endlich mal nen grund hab der horde abzuschwören^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "krater-gesicht" und "das große grün" auf der bühne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir.. Anfragen solcher Art würde ich hier im Forum mal lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Was mich ja brennend interessieren würde, was denn bei den neuen Rassen zwischen Level 1 und 5 passiert, dass es etwas so grandioses sein muss, das man es noch nicht auf der blizzcon zeigen möchte - ich mein, die paar level hat man ja in 15-20 minuten geschafft..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Was mich ja brennend interessieren würde, was denn bei den neuen Rassen zwischen Level 1 und 5 passiert, dass es etwas so grandioses sein muss, das man es noch nicht auf der blizzcon zeigen möchte - ich mein, die paar level hat man ja in 15-20 minuten geschafft..



worgen startgebiet ist auf der blizzcon spielbar


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

goblin startebiet auch, aber erst mit lvl 6


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> worgen startgebiet ist auf der blizzcon spielbar



Das ist schon fertig? Hum Das Lässt echt Hoffen das es noch vor arthas raus kommt


----------



## Curumir (22. August 2009)

Naja ich geh dann auch mal pennen Gn8 und viel Spaß "auf" der BlizzCon


----------



## neo1986 (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war mein ernst.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist schon fertig? Hum Das Lässt echt Hoffen das es noch vor arthas raus kommt



öh.. nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cataclysm = NACH wotlk


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das war mein ernst.



das machts ja noch schlimmer, weil sowas hier verboten ist


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das war mein ernst.



er meinte das auch ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ungefähr so als würdest bei der polzei nach den adressen von guten dealern fragen... auch wenn du das ernst meinst, so klug isses nicht^^''


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> -Also der Trailer fürs nächste Addon iss ja ganz fein kann ma nichts sagen, aber wenn mann schaut was da kommt ist es alter Käse ! Azeroth usw Flugmountsperre aufgehoben, neu Dungoen (alte aufgewertet), die alten Raidinztanzen auf Level 80 hochgestuft uvm. ! Blizz weiss langsam nicht mehr was es machen soll um die Leute am Ball zu halten !
> Meinesachtens ist das erbärmlich was die da treiben ! Denen fällt nichts mehr neues ein ! Das Addon ist für den Witz ! Wer sich des holt naja dazu sag ich mal nichts ! Todesschwinge usw !! Der Größte Feind aller Völker ist und bleibt der Lichking und der wird mit dem aktuellen Addon bzw kommenden Patch platt gemacht ! Somit ist eigentlich der größte Feind aller Völker besiegt ! Der Rest ist in meinen Augen für den Arsch bzw nen Witz ! Was will ich in der Vergangenheit ! Naja der wo sich das Addon holt soll Glücklich werden damit ! Mein Fall ist es nicht ! Der alte kontinent aufgewertet und alte Raidinztanzen auf lvl 80 bzw 85 aufgewertet lol was ist das für nen Witz ! Blizz fällt nichts mehr neue ein für World of Warcraft Online !
> Jungs lasst es sein ! WoW ist schon genug kaputt gepatcht worden, das neue Addon machts auch nicht besser !
> 
> ...



Kleiner Hinweis: Das letzte bahnbrechende neue in einem MMORPG war Phasing(welches bekanntlich aus WoW kommt)....davor gab es jahrelang nichts wirklich neues...und seitdem auch nicht mehr. Davor hat sowas wie "gruppen-dailies" in WAR die Krone für Innovation gewonnen...umwerfend(naja, gut..wenn man als Alternative abgespecktes retorten housing a la HdRO oder Guitar Hero für reflexschwache a la AoC zur Auswahl hat...was soll man da als Innovation nehmen?).
Das Blizz auch mit Cataclysm das Genre nicht neu erfindet, war doch wohl schon vorher klar.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> öh.. nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss nicht sein weil es heißt ja auch (Während der Krieg Gegen Den Lich König Anhält) geschieht die Katastrophe


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Verdierbt mir schonwider die ganze freude an wow..den anzen schönen classic contes......wenn jemand ein classic p-server kennt könne er mir ihn bitte verraaten?<---Is mein ernst!



/Reported


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das war mein ernst.



P-Server Gespräche sind nicht gestattet, ich mein das ernst und die Mods auch.Mach weiter und du darfst dein Postcounter nochmal hochmülln...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein weil es heißt ja auch (Während der Krieg Gegen Den Lich König Anhält) geschieht die Katastrophe



ja, du weißt aber, dass cataclysm NACH der katastrophe spielt ne?


----------



## Annovella (22. August 2009)

Schöne zusammenfassung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> worgen startgebiet ist auf der blizzcon spielbar



Auch das der Goblins - beide aber erst ab Level 5


----------



## Domalias (22. August 2009)

weiss wer ob man die t9 sets dann noch gebrauchbar sind?für 80-85?Dumme frage,habe sie zu später stunde im kopf und naja müde halt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Ja schon aber Wer weiß es den *und höre ich dar einen Ich werde Wüten Ton aus deinem Post?*


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> weiss wer ob man die t9 sets dann noch gebrauchbar sind?für 80-85?Dumme frage,habe sie zu später stunde im kopf und naja müde halt



genauso brauchbar wie t6 mit lichking, oder t3 mit bc. sprich du levelst sehr viel leichter und wirst wohl auch in den ersten inis nix besseres finden, aber in den neuen heros / raids tauscht du es dann halt aus...


----------



## neo1986 (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /Reported


Thx


weis keiner einen?

Ihr braucht mr auch nicht zu danken das ihr mich jez zuflamen könnt und ihr euren post counter hochmüllen könnt..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja schon aber Wer weiß es den *und höre ich dar einen Ich werde Wüten Ton aus deinem Post?*


nein, ganz und garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bringe frieeeeeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber: während wir in nordend unterwegs waren gings da im süden halt ganz schön ab... und jetzt da der lichkönig besiegt ist und wir zurück nach hause kommen finden wir die ganze zerstörung vor etc..

was noch dafür spricht ist: Desolace WAR überschwemmt, die flut hat sich gelegt ( katastrophe vorbei) und nun blüht es da..

und: orgrimmar wird mittlerweile wieder aufgebaut



neo1986 schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> 
> weis keiner einen?



omg.. darauf hingewiesen, dass es verboten ist, gemeldet worden und fragt noch mal?


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Schon jemand aufgefallen das Deathwing extreme Ähnlichkeit mit einem gewissen Wesen aus einer anderen wohlbekannten Fantasywelt hat?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Okay stimmt so habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet =/


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Schon jemand aufgefallen das Deathwing extreme Ähnlichkeit mit einem gewissen Wesen aus einer anderen wohlbekannten Fantasywelt hat?^^



einem Drachen? ^^


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

also ich hab den zuerst mit dem Balrog aus hdr verwechselt xD zumindest auf dem einem bild, im trailer dann nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> einem Drachen? ^^



Nein, ich dachte da eher an den Herren hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (22. August 2009)

Wer hat sich net schon immer Taurenpalas gewünscht?... OMG! <.<

PS: Alle Retripalas sind fags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

sieht aber ganz anders aus als der Herr hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wer hat sich net schon immer Taurenpalas gewünscht?... OMG! <.<



Ich jedenfalls nicht, deswegen werde ich auch keinen spielen und damit hat sich ie sache für mich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Wir Menschen können schließlich auch alles werden was wir wollen..also theoretisch. *hust*

Und ja, ich meinte das in Bezug auf RL.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Moment wen ragi In hyal ist dann müsste es ja sein können das donnerzorn aufgewertet wird O_o


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich an alles.
> 
> Wir Menschen können schließlich auch alles werden was wir wollen..also theoretisch. *hust*
> 
> Und ja, ich meinte das in Bezug auf RL.^^



aber nur wenn man zur schule geht und fleißig lernt.. sonst wird man GM wie ich


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> sieht aber ganz anders aus als der Herr hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann schau dir doch bitte mal die Seite an und sag mir an wen du da als erstes denkst:
http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/
^^


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte mal die Seite an und sag mir an wen du da als erstes denkst:
> http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/
> ^^



jop genau das meinte ich^^ in den ersten 3-4 sekunden hatte ich da auch an den balrog gedacht ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte mal die Seite an und sag mir an wen du da als erstes denkst:
> http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/
> ^^



an einen Drachen, und nicht an dein komisches "vieh" aus den Bild was nur aus Kopf besteht :-P aber ich hab keine ahnung wer das "vieh" ist.. hab HDR nie gelesen, nur einen Kinofilm gesehen und das Spiel ganze 3 Minuten in der Beta gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Wenn sie sich da mal nicht "inspiriert" haben lassen, dann fress ich nen Besen.^^ Es ist einfach zu offensichtlich. Auch wenn das alte Design anders war.

Achja was haltet ihr von der neuen legendären Waffe die man in Icecrown bekommt..Shadowmourne?^^


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Also Diablo und Deathwing zu vergleichen... neeeeee


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

ganz ok.. sieht nur ein bisschen komisch aus.. so ne kleine blau leuchtende 2h-Axt.. naja.. mal die stats abwarten (wenn sie schon geleakt oder released sind hab ichs übersehen ^^ )


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch bitte mal die Seite an und sag mir an wen du da als erstes denkst:
> http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/
> ^^





Herrschaft des Feuers. Wenn du es genau wissen willst. Das war aber auch ein Drache und kein Balrog.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

lol "we are the cow level"


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Khaz%27goroth Wenn der tot ist, ist WoW vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Hier ist die tolle Waffe namens Shadowmourne im übrigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds gar nicht mal schlecht, auch wenn ich mir ein Schwert gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

die kostüme haben alle was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich cool


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Khaz%27goroth Wenn der tot ist, ist WoW vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch.
Du meinst wenn er hier tot ist:
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Aman%27Thul


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

so leute ich gehe ein parr stunden schlafen Habe heute abend sehr viel party geamcht wünsch eu ne gutenacht Und spammt nich zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

haha.. da verkleiden sich leute tatsächlich als portstein...


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Du meinst wenn er hier tot ist:
> http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Aman%27Thul



Der mächtige Wyrm Neltharion ist heutzutage besser bekannt unter dem Namen Todesschwinge. Khaz'goroth, der Former und Weltenschmied der Titanen, gab diesem Schwarzdrachen vor tausenden von Jahren einen Teil seiner riesigen Macht.

Immer noch sicher?

BTW sicher wird http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Grim_Batol eine Rolle im neuen Addon spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iXEd (22. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> auf jeden!



twinken? in der verwüsteten "welt"


ui das wird bestimmt was^^

vllt kommen neue questorte dazu...

is alles putt dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das arme gute alte brachland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der mächtige Wyrm Neltharion ist heutzutage besser bekannt unter dem Namen Todesschwinge. Khaz'goroth, der Former und Weltenschmied der Titanen, gab diesem Schwarzdrachen vor tausenden von Jahren einen Teil seiner riesigen Macht.
> 
> Immer noch sicher?



Ja.^^

Den Aman'thul ist der mächtigere der beiden Titanen.



> Aman'Thul ist der älteste und weiseste der Titanen. Er ist der Führer des Pantheon, Bruder von Sargeras und Gemahl von Eonar, der Lebensbinderin. Aman'Thul beherrscht das Pantheon - den Titanischen Hohen Rat. Er und seine Art erschaffen Leben und Ordnung auf zahllosen Welten über dem Großen Dunkel. Auf Azeroth, gesegnete Aman'Thul Nozdormu, den Drachenaspekt, mit der Kraft über die Zeit von Azeroths unzähligen Zeitpfaden und das Schicksal zu wachen, das die Unversehrtheit seiner Zeitlinien schützt.


----------



## Reo_MC (22. August 2009)

AcidSoul schrieb:


> gnomeregan soll ja angeblich wieder befreit sein, das reißen wir uns dann einfach unter den nagel *höhö*
> 
> wobei ich mit den worgen wohl endlich mal nen grund hab der horde abzuschwören^^



Was ist mit den Troggs? Geistern ja auch Bilder von Troggstädten rum.


Na egal, leg mich jetzt erst mal hin. Ferien ftw, gn8.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> BTW sicher wird http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Grim_Batol eine Rolle im neuen Addon spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, 
Grim Batol:
Von Todesschwinge in 2 teile gespalten

Zwei häfen/städte für Horde/allianz

Roter Drachenschwarm hat seine Basis hier

neuer Drachenschwarm: Zwielicht-Drachenschwarm


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Troggs? Geistern ja auch Bilder von Troggstädten rum.
> 
> 
> Na egal, leg mich jetzt erst mal hin. Ferien ftw, gn8.



Meinst wahrscheinlich besagtes Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tiefenheim* ist in der Erdenebene und liegt unter den Östlichen Königreichen. Hier hausen vor allem die Twilight Hammer, ein Clan der Todesschwinge dient. Tiefenheim ist eine riesige Höhle und wird vermutlich das größte Gebiet der Erweiterung, in der Ihr auch fliegen könnt. Zusätzlich gibt es dort Portale, die Euch in alle neuen Gebiete bringen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Meinst wahrscheinlich besagtes Bild:



das ist doch "deepholm" ne? okay.. siehe über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die haben als das Bild gezeigt wurde nur aus spaß gesagt "das sieht aus als hätten es die troggs gegraben" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> das ist doch "deepholm" ne? okay.. siehe über mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ist Deepholm.
Also ich sehe da gleich 2 Troggs rumlaufen.^^


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja.^^
> 
> Den Aman'thul ist der mächtigere der beiden Titanen.



Stimmt nicht ganz... Sargeras ist mächtiger und gleichzeitig sein Bruder.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Alle alten Isntanzen nochmal als Hero tolle Sache, und und ihr freut euch sogar auf diese kostensparende Verarschung?





Also dazu kann ich nur sagen wenn es dir ned passt dann musst es ja ned spielen!!!!es gibt viele die sich darauf freuen,vor allem weil dieses addon doch
viele wünsche der spieler mitsich bringt.

Und so sätze von leuten sie werden direkt den account löschen da sag ich nur BLÖÖÖÖDSINN

genau diese leute werden sich erst recht das addon holen !!

Und ganz ehrlich,die paar spieler,von mir auch tausen oder so kann man entbehren!Ich wette das dieses addon den rekordverkauf von wotlk noch übertreffen wird.

Das verändern der alten welt war schon seit langem ein wunsch von den spielern!finde das gut das die alten gebiete mal wieder belebt werden!so konzentriert sich nicht alles
 nur auf nordend wie jetzt die ganze  zeit schon.


Für mein teil sag ich nur ich kann das neue addon kaum erwarten!und bei dem material was sie bei der eröffnungszeremonie vorgeführt haben kann es garnimmer sooo lange dauern!ich glaub nicht 
das das erst ende 2010 wird.
Man darf ned vergessen das es im video auch heißt  "während der kampf in nordend anhält......."



Also für alle die jetzt weinen,sorry wenn es euch ned passt aber so ist es halt und das ist gut so


----------



## Tigerkatze (22. August 2009)

Ob es ein neuen Charakterslot geben wird? Würd gern die Goblins anspielen, doch ich hab kein Platz *grummel*


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2009)

Ich hoffe bloss die lassen sich für die Story der Goblins und Worgen mehr einfallen als das wonach es aussieht:
a)goblin-clan strandet auf einer Insel...sie werden von Menschen angegriffen,die sie fast vernichten...ein paar Orks kommen daher und helfen ihnen und schwupps sind sie bei der Horde
b)der Wall wird zerstört. Die Untoten marschieren ein und vernichten die worgen fats. Ein paar Nachtelfen kommen daher und helfen ihnen,,,,und schwupps sind sie bei der Allianz

Wer da meint 2 mal die gleiche Geschichte gelesen zu haben....tja...man kann nur hoffen das es nicht ganz so banal wird.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2009)

Nur, damit es amtlich ist: Die liebevolle Bezeichnung "Castratism"(tm) wurde hiermit zum ersten Mal von mir in einem deutschsprachigem Forum benutzt (auch Abwandlungen wie "Castratysm", "Kastrastism" (ebenfalls im sog. "Leet-Speak' - wobei das blöd ist, weil wer spricht schon diese Zeichenfolgen) etc. sind gebührenpflichtig! Sobald eine der Abwandlungen in Hinsicht auf das kommende WoW-AddOn benutzt wird, sind 50s (in Worten: 50 Silber) an die noch einzurichtende Gemeinschaftskasse des Servers Gilneas zu entrichten. Die Verwaltung des Fonds obliegt dem Wortschöpfer, der von jeglichen  Vorwürfen wie "Untreue" etc. freizusprechen ist)!

Soll ja alles seine Ordnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein: Das ist kein Ge"whine" und kein Meckern. Genauso wenig wie ihr habe ich auch nur eine Quest des AddOns gespielt bzw. ein Dungeon betreten. Ob man wie im letzten AddOn bis zur vierten Raidinstanz einfach alles wegbombt, weiß ich ebensowenig wie ihr. Wenn das allerdings der Fall ist ("business as usual"), dann können sie's behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwaige Nicht-Löschung bestimmter IRC-Beiträge sind völlig zufällig und lagen nicht in meiner Absicht! Ganz ehrlich!


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

irgendwas mache ich falsch,bimmbamm....wenn wir das versuchen hauen uns die bosse in ulduar immer.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> irgendwas mache ich falsch,bimmbamm....wenn wir das versuchen hauen uns die bosse in ulduar immer....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"bis zur vierten Raidinstanz"

1. Naxx
2. Saphiron
3. Archavon (mit einem Boss bei Einführung)

4. Malygos
5. Ulduar (Monate und jede Menge Beschwerden ob des Schwierigkeitsgrades später)

Fällt was auf?


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

stimmt...habe die nie so richtig als raidinni betrachtet da zu kurz....aber da hab ich wohl zu kurz gedacht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOneWG (22. August 2009)

Ein Satz war verdammt interessant. Bei der Vorstellung des Goblin Schurken meinte der Kerl auf der Bühne, dass er sich auf der nächsten BlizzCon eine Menge Geheule wegen diesen Kerlen anhören darf. Folglich könnte man ja fast darauf schließen, dass die nächste Erweiterung in spätestens einem Jahr auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Snorbitz (22. August 2009)

Was eine Vergewaltigung der Lore... mir wird schlecht.


----------



## Chelrid (22. August 2009)

also die neuen rassen/klassen kombis gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.

ich war letzten mit 2 N811 Huntern in hdz4, und hab noch witze gemacht, ob es je Menschen hunter geben wird... und siehe da, jetzt kommen sie...

naja, der rest gefällt mir bisher schon mal gut. die alte welt neu entdecken. denke damit will blizz dafür sorgen dass die alte welt nicht ausstirbt, jetzt wo alle in nordend rumlaufen.


----------



## -Migu- (22. August 2009)

Sieht alles schon toll aus, aber mich stört es einfach wegen der Story.. Tauren Palas? Nachtelfen Magier? Das geht nicht..

Und es ist ein sehr (sehr) mutiger Schritt von Blizzard die ganze Alte Welt zu verändern...

Aber einfach mal abwarten, vielleicht wird doch alles besser.. 

Was mich allerdings beunruhigt, sind die Attribute.. Werden dann alle Items abgeändert die man hat, so dass man auch wieder gut ausgerüstet ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (22. August 2009)

Schade, wrath war ja schon iwie langweilig aber jetzt geht es wohl ganz den bach runter..=(
/guit wow


----------



## Bader1 (22. August 2009)

guit? wtf soll das heissen, achja, CATA FTW°°°!!°!!°!^^


----------



## SixNight (22. August 2009)

mhm ... manche sachen klingen echt nett aber z.b die neuen volks combis müssen nicht sein und hätte mir eher worg für die horde gewünscht :/


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

Ach gobbos rocken !!! Aber warum haben die +15 alchiskill statt Ingiskill ? Egal der raketensprug ist so krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edimasta (22. August 2009)

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, hab auch den Livestream mitverfolgt und wäre fast vom Stuhl gefallen... WORGEN, wie genial wird das? Und das kombiniert mit erfrischtem und völlig neuartigem Leveln dank der Spaltung Azeroths. Einfach genial!! So freu ich mich schon darauf, meinen Worgen Schurken hoch zu leveln und neue Quests zu erleben.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Expansion schon Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. August 2009)

ok da gebe ich mich geschlagen, es hat sich alles Bestätigt.

Es ist doch schön zu hören dass die alte Welt wieder eine Rolle spielt. Da soll noch mal einer behaupten auf die Europäische Community wird nicht eingegangen. Zwar geht das ganze Spiel wieder von vorn los für die Elite mit ihrem Tx dass sie im Neuen Brachland ein Wildschwein töten und ihre Tx Rüstung mal wieder gegen ein Grünes Item austauschen aber dass war uns ja allen bewusst.

Alte Dungeons neu Erleben ist doch was feines. Zwar wird es NIE wieder wie früher sein und Richtige 40er Instanzen geben aber vieleicht hat das ganze ja auch einen Grund, denn evtl. hat sich Blizzard damit ein zu krasses Ziel gesetzt denn wenn man mal überlegt ist es zum einen schwierig 40 Spieler ob nun Random oder Gildenintern aufzutreiben, zum anderen kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass bei sagen wir mal auf einem Deutschem Server 20 40er Raids Paralel laufen dass die Instanzserver in die Knie zwingen wird.

Van Cleef auf Stufe 85 erneut in den Hintern treten das wird ein Spaß, bei Ragnaross erneut schwitzen und als Feuermagier kapitulieren und Frostattaken wirken. Vieleicht kommt die lang ersehnte Stratege wieder zur Geltung die sich Viele gewünscht haben.

Nix mehr mit Tank sammelt 10 Mobs ein und alle machen AoE rauf, nein dann heißt es wieder  Stern: Stun, Diamant: Sheep und erst Totenkopf, dann Kreuz (ok dieser part ist wundschdenken)

Ich freue mich auf dass neue Addon und freue mich wenn ich einen Beta Key erhalten würde wenns in die Testphase geht, aber bis dahin dauert es noch eine weile. Ich denke mal in ca 8 Monaten wird es zum ersten Test kommen.

mfg


----------



## saat4ever (22. August 2009)

Sorry wenns schon wo gesagt wurde, hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen aber was mich brennend interresiert ist wie es mit dem Gerücht um Thrall aussieht. Wird Thrall jetzt der neue Wächter von Tirisfal und nimmt Garosh Hellscream jetzt den Posten des Kriegshäuptling ein?


----------



## phipush1 (22. August 2009)

das thrall neuer wächter wird wurde nicht bestätigt.
ich denke er bleibt kriegshäuptling


----------



## Naho (22. August 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GEIL DDDDDDDD


----------



## John.D.Dorian (22. August 2009)

Hab ebenfalls nicht alls zuvor gelesen, so meine Frage:

Hat man irgendwas über die Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Würdest du die WoW Lore kennen könntest du mein Problem nachvollziehen, da du das aber offensichtlich nicht tust lohnt es sich auch nicht es dir zu erklären, bzw. es zu probieren.
> 
> Edit: So, afk, schlafen, flames bitte per PN an mich.



Du hast meine Argumentation aber auch geflissentlich überlesen gell? ^^

Warum über die vermeintlich "schlechte" Lore beschweren, wenn sie mit dem ursprünglichen Warcraft-Spiel nichts zutun hat?
Ich sage es nochmal, nur für den Fall, dass du mein posting doch vernünftig durchliest:

WoW ist eine Spielwiese für die Warcraft Fans.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Die Story oder LORE wie du es so schön ausdrückst, wird allerhöchstens mit Warcraft 4 weitergeführt. Es war nie der Ansatz von WoW, diese Lore weiterzuführen oder in Stein zu meißeln. Auch die Bücher und den Film kannst du nebenbei völlig ungehemmt genießen, denn WoW kann die Bücher bzw. das Drehbuch nicht umschreiben.

Denk mal drüber nach. Ich bin der Meinung, deine Aufregung ist völlig unberechtigt.


----------



## Raheema (22. August 2009)

habe irgendwie ein bisschen angst vor dem add-on ^^ 


wird so viel verändert und zaubermacht weg und sowas alles bissel komisch oder nicht? 
aber die welt sieht wirklich einfach geil aus! 
ich freue mich habe aber auch angst  davor 



mfg
Raheema


----------



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

ich hab mir grad mal ein paar worgen bilder angeschaut. die sehen mehr nach schmusekätzchen aus als nach bestien. so wie die alli dudu katzenformen XD

Gobbos  4 the win


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (22. August 2009)

Bei den Vermutungen von MMO-champion, die jetzt bestätigt wurden, war ich eher etwas skeptisch, was das Addon angeht. Die ganzen neuen Klassenkombis gefielen mir am Anfang nicht. Das ist auch der Punkt, der mich noch am meisten stört...
Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt >>nur<< den Trailer angesehen (News lese ich noch durch) und bin eigentlich doch positiv überrascht... Die Goblins sehen super aus - dasselbe gilt für die Worgen. Die Veränderungen der Classicwelt ist zwar erschreckend, da die meisten Gebiete (Durotar, Brachland etc.) sehr schön waren, und jetzt "zerstört" wurden. Bisher gefielen mir solche Lavagebiete nur annähernd...
Trotz allem verspricht das Addon einiges (hätte mir eigentlich gewünscht, dass man bis Level 80 noch das "Classicgebiet" hat und es dann erst wechselt - leider geht das durch die beiden neuen Rassen in dem Fall dann nicht)... 

EDIT: Und ja, ich liebte Classic und TBC und war von WotLK auch nicht so begeistert, trotz allem finde ich, dass Blizzard das Spiel mit viel Liebe verändert - es stören nur einige Punkte.. Mal sehn.


----------



## WarlockLuth (22. August 2009)

Als ich gesehen habe, dass sie das neue Addon und die Gerüchte alle bestätigt haben...(Tauren Palas z.b. oder zerstörtes Azeroth) Dachte ich...jetzt können sie WoW in die Tonne hauen. Aber jetzt gucke ich mir das alles so an...Worgen, Goblins und endlich geschichtliche Veränderungen...Ich finds jetzt einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (22. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad mal ein paar worgen bilder angeschaut. die sehen mehr nach schmusekätzchen aus als nach bestien. so wie die alli dudu katzenformen XD



Die Zielgruppe für MMORPGs wird auf 6 Jährige ausgedehnt, siehe Lego MMO, von daher muss man da in WoW auch etwas Abstriche machen um diese Zielgruppe erreichen zu können. Die Vereinfachung des Stat Systems ist ja auch ein Schritt in diese Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (22. August 2009)

bsf und deathmines im heroischen modus na das wird ja geil ich hoffe rfa kommt auch auf hero das wird dann ma knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber an sonsten sieht das ja alles schon sehr geil aus und auch endlich mal bisschen grafikupdate, ich würde schon fast sagen das man das jetz als wow 2.0 bezeichnen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (22. August 2009)

Ich finde es gut, es tritt genau das ein was schon vermutet wurde. Eine Belebung der "Alten Welt".
Ich bin gespannt wann weitere Details veroeffentlicht werden, gerade von den "weichen" Informationen.

Und es hat sich mal wieder bestaetigt das MMO-Chamption doch vertrauenswuerdig ist.


----------



## voegi84 (22. August 2009)

Zuerst müsste Blizzard mal die Grafik überarbeiten!!!

Sonst würde ich mir nie überlegen nach einer 2 jährigen Pause zurückzukehren.

Die Grafik ist verglichen mit anderen mmo's wirklich 'KiKa'!!!


----------



## Awry (22. August 2009)

Oh nein...meine Gebete wurde erhört.

Statt ständig eine neue Insel zum Leveln und Abgrasen (BC, WOTLK) hintereinander zu klatschen nun wieder die Alte Welt.

Hero-Versionen der alten Instanzen.
Es wird wieder was los sein in Azeroth!

Allein der Brachlandchat dürfte mit der Teilung für niedrliglevelige Spieler und highlevel Content wieder aufleben (Ja, der muss einfach sein!)
Und einen Twink im Brachland twinken und an der Schneise einen 85er sehen, der einen dicken Mob klatscht...*träum*

Hatte WoW eingentlich den Rücken gekehrt...aber nun haben die Hunde von Blizz es doch wieder geschafft.

Alte Welt, wir kommen!


----------



## skyline930 (22. August 2009)

Tauren Paladine.
R.I.P die letzten 0,0001% der Warcraft Story.


----------



## Barangar (22. August 2009)

klingt doch klasse was blizz da wieder macht. Bin ja gespannt wie sich das auf die Konkurrenz auswirken wird (Aion vor allem).


Einziger Wehrmutstropfen sind meiner meinung nach das wegfallen einiger Stats und die zusätzlichen Klassen und das Cairne sterben wird -.- Hauptsache der bekommt vorher wenigstens noch nen großen Auftritt.


Und Gilneas sieht ja so hammer aus, wir werden wohl just4fun ne Worgengilde gründen^^


----------



## Sins=Gnom (22. August 2009)

man siehts doch auf der tabelle welche klassen für die neuen völker spielbar werden


----------



## Maladin (22. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=118789

Hier gehts weiter. Ein Cataclysm Thread genügt. Viel Spaß

/wink maladin


----------

